# NSW State Sponsorship_OCT 2014



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

*Dear Expats,

NSW State Sponsor application will reopen on 14 Oct 2014.

I request all the experts to share their knowledge and lets network here to help others by sharing valuable information about reopening of NSW SS. I hope this thread will be very much useful and can have below mention information in coming days :-

1. URL for NSW SS
2. Points that we should keep handy during state nomination process in Oct
3. Exact time at which SS will open
4. Information regarding documents which needs to be submitted

Let all aspirants network here and travel on the boat together.....God bless you all.*


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I am Marine engineer (ships engineer - occupation code 231212) and have got my skill assement done from AMSA.
> Unfortunately they did not credit my marine engineering degree and gave me an equivalent of Advanced diploma AQTP thereby
> ...


Hi mohit,

1. For NSW SS, you need to select NSW only.
2. Yes, you can change your EOI to 189 if you will get desire band scores in future. But at the same time you should not have any approved state nomination.
3. Yes, NSW nomination will open in few days most probably on 14 Oct and for VIC it is already opened. Yet, it is advisable to try for NSW first, if successful you will be lucky. But if you will not able to come in Que then go for VIC, they will take 3-4 months.

All the best.....!!!


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

So cant i apply for VIC now? and also when NSW category opens I apply for it as well..


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, same here. Looking forward to NSW sponsorship opening . Will stay tuned to this thread


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> So cant i apply for VIC now? and also when NSW category opens I apply for it as well..


NSW will announce its list for nomination of occupations on 1st Oct 2014.....wait for this and then you can take decision dear....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr-J said:


> Yes, same here. Looking forward to NSW sponsorship opening . Will stay tuned to this thread


Thanks buddy.....in which occupation you are intended to apply ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Subscribing, last chance for me...hope for best , awww !!


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> Thanks buddy.....in which occupation you are intended to apply ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


ANZSCO 221111 - Accountant. What about you ?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Subscribing, last chance for me...hope for best , awww !!


Let experts to help us to achieve it......Don't worry.....you will come up with flying colors mate.....stay tuned and pray to God as well....!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

In the document called: NSW Nomination for a Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 190) 
Process Flowcharts it says that the documents must be colored copies of the originals, however, how would they understand what's written in the papers if, let's say, my graduation diploma is in a foreign language?

Kai.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr-J said:


> ANZSCO 221111 - Accountant. What about you ?


233411 - Electronics Engineer

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> In the document called: NSW Nomination for a Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> Process Flowcharts it says that the documents must be colored copies of the originals, however, how would they understand what's written in the papers if, let's say, my graduation diploma is in a foreign language?


You need to translate that document in to English language....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> You need to translate that document in to English language....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Does this mean I upload pages of original scans and then insert a certified translated copy into the same .pdf for sure measures?

Kai.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> Does this mean I upload pages of original scans and then insert a certified translated copy into the same .pdf for sure measures?
> 
> Kai.


Absolutely right.....


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Do I need to worry about Secondary School graduation papers, would they need 'em?


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Im pretty confident that my occupation will be on the skill shortage list for NSW as well..
but what I am trying to ask is.. can I now apply for VIC and when NSW opens up I apply for it as well on 14th October..
basically I will take which ever processes my application faster!!
Can you please clarify on this point?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> Do I need to worry about Secondary School graduation papers, would they need 'em?


Its not required at the time of applying for nomation.....yet, you need to have ready if they demand so in future....!!!!!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Good Morning HWarraich,

I really want to thank you for starting this thread.

I got reject from VIC yesterday, after 14 weeks of wait and NSW is my only hope.

I couldn't sleep whole night yesterday and I am really very tensed.

I was going through experience of people who applied for NSW in July and seems like it wasn't good.

The many of their servers crashed and people faced lot of issues, many couldn't complete their application as the 1000 entries in their code was filled.

I read somewhere on the other websites that people who tried to fill the form last time might have an advantage since their browsers must have cached the entries and they can use auto-fill option.

Can people who have already applied for NSW in the first round please please share the questions here and the list of documents required.

This will really help us prepare ourselves in advance, as the rush will be tremendous even this time.

GOD PLEASE BLESS ME.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Good Morning HWarraich,
> 
> I really want to thank you for starting this thread.
> 
> ...


Very gud mrng dear.....!!!!

Its really disappointing that VIC rejected your SS....what is your intended occupation ?

Going forward, Yes indedd, last time it was filled within 40 min and thats why people predict that servers crashed.

Not 1000 applications in their code mate infacy there are total 1000 for all codes.

At last, don't know that people tried last time can have the advantage. As I confirm from someone who was successful that there are pop down options instead of manual data entry.

I am in process of finding I formation about all required documents and questions. Will share soon....!!!!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am applying for 263111

I am also trying to find the data for online application form.

Which code are you applying for


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> I am applying for 263111
> 
> I am also trying to find the data for online application form.
> 
> Which code are you applying for


233411. Why VIC rejected your nomination ?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

They didn't reply with any specific information.

Just mentioned all the details about how they access the application


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Good Morning HWarraich,
> 
> I really want to thank you for starting this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi
Hope the network issues are sorted out by NSW for this slot.Probably eveyone gets chance and the closeout doesnt occur in minutes.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Nabha said:


> Hi
> Hope the network issues are sorted out by NSW for this slot.Probably eveyone gets chance and the closeout doesnt occur in minutes.


May your prediction come true....but we should be ready for the fight collectively.....because union is strengh.....!!!!!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys,

Shouldn't we be making a checklist and be ready accordingly.

Below are the things required for filling the online application form:
EOI Number
Nominated Occupation
Checklist (Not sure what this is)
Self-Assessment
Migration Agent Details (if applicable)
Applicant Details
Dependants


Scan copy of below documents need to be uploaded:
Resume
Skills assessment
English language ability
Educational qualifications
Bio-data page of Passport
Evidence for other points related claims

Now we all need to collectively find what questions/information are present in the online application form, so that we can have it prepared in the notepad file.

Regards,


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> Shouldn't we be making a checklist and be ready accordingly.
> 
> ...


Hi
Its color scan.Apart from the above,we need to clarify on technical aspects.Somewhere it was mentioned to go for specific internet explorer version to avoid hangup issues but NSW clearly stated to use chrome.Any feedback based on past experience is welcome.


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Will simply a color scan do?
Or do we need to have color xerox- then get it attested- then scan it again..

please advice guys..


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

For all your queries
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/48810/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> Shouldn't we be making a checklist and be ready accordingly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this info.....lets gather information about what exactly required in checklist......


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Nabha said:


> Hi
> Its color scan.Apart from the above,we need to clarify on technical aspects.Somewhere it was mentioned to go for specific internet explorer version to avoid hangup issues but NSW clearly stated to use chrome.Any feedback based on past experience is welcome.


To use chrome is the best solution at the moment...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Will simply a color scan do?
> Or do we need to have color xerox- then get it attested- then scan it again..
> 
> please advice guys..


Simply scan is enough...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I found below information from forum, who applied for last intake :-

visa your are applying - 190
Have u read dibp info - yes
Nominated occupation field - ict
Nominated occupation - system analyst

Check list mandatory:
Passport bio page - yes
Valid skill assessment - yes
Ielts or oet results -yes
Education qualification certificates transcripts - yes
Full cv / resume - yes

Optional
Employment reference- yes
Letter of reference - yes
Employment contract - yes
Payroll records - yes

Self assessment 
Age, enter date of birth, points will be calculated and displayed
Ielts,oet, enter your score,points will be calculated and displayed
Education qualification, select yours, points will be calculated and displayed
Skilled employment inside and outside Australia, select yours, points will be calculated and displayed
Other factors like Australian study requirement, partner skills, credentialed community language, studying n living in Australia, professional year, for all these total points will be calculated 

Nomination by nsw - 5 points

Grand total of self assessment - should be 60 and above

If you are a migration agent, ur name, address, mara no. Etc to be filled.

Applicant details like name, email, contact no., address, country (using this onshore or offshore is calculated), country of birth, passport expiry date, if u hold any Australian visa its type and expirt date.

Your no. Of Dependents.

Attach all the documents as per the mandatory and optional documents.
You need to name the document properly like passport, employment, education etc. And upload it by selecting the type of document I.e passport, skill assessment, English language score card, education qualifucation transcripts, full cv resume, others

You need to fill the application form and select the all documents / files
And click the only "pay now" button at the bottom of the application form and pay the processing fees.

If you are done with all these in a single go, your application is submitted.

Please do read the FAQ completely. Below is a part of it.

Can I save my application and submit it later?
No, you cannot save your application and submit it later. If you leave the online application page, you will have to reenter your information.

I refreshed my browser and the information disappeared? 
cannot refresh the page or go back. If you do so, you will have to re-enter your informat


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys get idea of applicants those will be ready to apply in next intake. I think most of onshore applicants already submitted application in first intake


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, i shall be applying under 263111 requiring 5points to enter the race.
The most important factor in applying SS is to know the exact time of slot opening...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Hi everyone, i shall be applying under 263111 requiring 5points to enter the race.
> The most important factor in applying SS is to know the exact time of slot opening...


It will be around 9:00 am Australia Time.....stay tuned to this thread for more info on the day of nomination....!!!!


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> Guys get idea of applicants those will be ready to apply in next intake. I think most of onshore applicants already submitted application in first intake


There will be enormous applications this time......any evidence with you which can confirm most of onshore applicants already submitted application in first intake ?


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> It will be around 9:00 am Australia Time.....stay tuned to this thread for more info on the day of nomination....!!!!


Iam sure everyone will be looking for this link from midnight onwards.Based on the feedbacks recieved in the month of July 2014,guess we will hear some developments from NSW.If it ends up in probablility game then luck and number games shall be a major factor.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> There will be enormous applications this time......any evidence with you which can confirm most of onshore applicants already submitted application in first intake ?


Please elaborate more about why there will be more applicants this time??


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

nonee17 said:


> Please elaborate more about why there will be more applicants this time??


Hi will the occupational list be the same or more occupation would be added?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Hi will the occupational list be the same or more occupation would be added?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


This will be available on website on 1st Oct 2014.....


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Please elaborate more about why there will be more applicants this time??


Last time, NSW lauched new system and many expats were not aware about the exact timelines for nomination opening and many tried late when capping for 1000 applications already reached......so this time they don't want to sleep well on the bed at that moment.......!!!!!


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> Last time, NSW lauched new system and many expats were not aware about the exact timelines for nomination opening and many tried late when capping for 1000 applications already reached......so this time they don't want to sleep well on the bed at that moment.......!!!!!


True that, people are well aware about everything this time..it ll be a very close encounter...best of luck to everyone


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> True that, people are well aware about everything this time..it ll be a very close encounter...best of luck to everyone


If someone share useful information with all in the last moment then it will be a team spirit and I hope most of the expats can make their dreams true in Oct......good luck to all and may god bless everyone.....!!!!!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot HWarraich,

for sharing the information about the online application form.

This surely will be really very helpful.

Regards,


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> There will be enormous applications this time......any evidence with you which can confirm most of onshore applicants already submitted application in first intake ?


Hi

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-migration-programme-2013-14.pdf

Refer to the above link on statistics report of June 2014.Onshore played a major role.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> If someone share useful information with all in the last moment then it will be a team spirit and I hope most of the expats can make their dreams true in Oct......good luck to all and may god bless everyone.....!!!!!


According to thread which was created by july 2014 applicants the google sheet explain all the story about number of applicants (onshore and offshore) and also 70% applicants are of ICT applied.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Applicants those were on 489 with positive assessment looking for PR opprtunity and they got in july bcoz after dec 2013 , july 2014 was best chance for those all.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> If someone share useful information with all in the last moment then it will be a team spirit and I hope most of the expats can make their dreams true in Oct......good luck to all and may god bless everyone.....!!!!!


One thing more migration agents always play important role in immigration of all countries by submitting applications but for australia i had never seen any news in paper bcoz they all are earning good money by applying study visas for australia.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> If someone share useful information with all in the last moment then it will be a team spirit and I hope most of the expats can make their dreams true in Oct......good luck to all and may god bless everyone.....!!!!!


@HWarraich from which city of punjab you are?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> According to thread which was created by july 2014 applicants the google sheet explain all the story about number of applicants (onshore and offshore) and also 70% applicants are of ICT applied.


It means we need to check on 1st Oct for ICT related occupation list......lets see the decision of NSW.....hope for the best......thanks for this info gig....good contribution. ...keep it up...!!!


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> Applicants those were on 489 with positive assessment looking for PR opprtunity and they got in july bcoz after dec 2013 , july 2014 was best chance for those all.


Yes, because NSW launched this new process from July onwards.....all the best for 489 applicants for Oct intake....!!!!


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Thanks a lot HWarraich,
> 
> for sharing the information about the online application form.
> 
> ...


My pleasure dear....


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

That does nt mean tht ICT occupations will be deleted on 1 oct bcoz nsw is also IT hub nd have 40% jobs. Btw HWarriach you belongs to which city.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> That does nt mean tht ICT occupations will be deleted on 1 oct bcoz nsw is also IT hub nd have 40% jobs. Btw HWarriach you belongs to which city.


Can't comment on it....hope for best....!!!


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

hi mates if we will collect and share information like a team then im sure we all will submit files successfully. In last july round guys were helping each other and they did the job easily.share this thread link to all guys


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gurnaaz said:


> hi mates if we will collect and share information like a team then im sure we all will submit files successfully. In last july round guys were helping each other and they did the job easily.share this thread link to all guys


Yes gurnaaz, thats the basic moto of this thread......keep sharing the link of this thread so that maximun people can help each other collectively....hope for the best....


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've two queried regarding filling the form for NSW
1. In my passport I don't have a Surname (it is blank). I only have given Names (Abdul Waheed). But in the form the Given Name/s and Last Name is Mandatory. What should I do?
2. In the work experience section while calculating points- Should I put the work experience assessed by ACS or my actual work experience?

Thanks!


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello guys I am also waiting for 1 Oct when the occupation list will update


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello I am also waiting for Oct intake


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've two queried regarding filling the form for NSW
> 1. In my passport I don't have a Surname (it is blank). I only have given Names (Abdul Waheed). But in the form the Given Name/s and Last Name is Mandatory. What should I do?
> ...


Hi abdul 
1. No worries if you dont have surname in your passport, suppose your name is abdul waheed in given name field. fill given name in form " abdul waheed" and fill last name in field " waheed". Bcoz they are asking for last name , not for family name or surname. Anyways you have to upload biodata page of passport so dnt worry.
2. Upload actual work exp. With refernce letters bcoZ IF THEY NEEd any verification they will made from your organisation or employer.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

gig said:


> Hi abdul
> 1. No worries if you dont have surname in your passport, suppose your name is abdul waheed in given name field. fill given name in form " abdul waheed" and fill last name in field " waheed". Bcoz they are asking for last name , not for family name or surname. Anyways you have to upload biodata page of passport so dnt worry.
> 2. Upload actual work exp. With refernce letters bcoZ IF THEY NEEd any verification they will made from your organisation or employer.


Thanks for the reply gig!
If i upload actual work experience then it will calculate more points for me. ACS reduced six years for me so I cannot claim any points for Skilled Employment. Because once you put the number of years then below it (I think) automatically calculates the points


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

I got some info regarding uploading of documents in online form , we have to browse and select the location of the files in our computer such as education, employment etc.,, but all were uploaded at the same time once I clicked the Pay Now button at the bottom of the page. If you have any info regarding this please share guys


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Do I need to upload reference letters, if I don't score any points for work experience, but I still have relevant assessment from ACS?


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Thanks for the reply gig!
> If i upload actual work experience then it will calculate more points for me. ACS reduced six years for me so I cannot claim any points for Skilled Employment. Because once you put the number of years then below it (I think) automatically calculates the points


Hi buddy we have to upload documents according to requirement, then its upto NSW how they will process and count points of experience. Bcoz self assessment dnt mean tht it is final point caculation. So upload actual exp.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Do I need to upload reference letters, if I don't score any points for work experience, but I still have relevant assessment from ACS?


you dont have to upload any work related docs if you are not claiming any points for experience. ACS letter is more than enough. Dont waste time uploading unnecessary docs. Being a NSW applicant one of the 1000 is like winning a lottery. Goodluck.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

GinjaNINJA said:


> you dont have to upload any work related docs if you are not claiming any points for experience. ACS letter is more than enough. Dont waste time uploading unnecessary docs. Being a NSW applicant one of the 1000 is like winning a lottery. Goodluck.


Hi GinjaNINJA,

One thing I am confused about. Do I need to put ACS's assessed experience or my actual experience while filling the form


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi GinjaNINJA,
> 
> One thing I am confused about. Do I need to put ACS's assessed experience or my actual experience while filling the form


According to the form you mean for "skilled employment" part, you have to mention whatever ACS has assessed as relevant. As per your signature ACS has deducted 6 yrs (dont have to mention) mention whatever is relevant and only if you are claiming points for it.
If not claiming points dont even bother touching employment part. form is same as EOI its automated and it ll calculate points on its own.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710 (Mar 2, 2012)

GinjaNINJA said:


> According to the form you mean for "skilled employment" part, you have to mention whatever ACS has assessed as relevant. As per your signature ACS has deducted 6 yrs (dont have to mention) mention whatever is relevant and only if you are claiming points for it.
> If not claiming points dont even bother touching employment part. form is same as EOI its automated and it ll calculate points on its own.


Thanks a lot... I am not claiming points for work exp.. As after deduction I am left with only 2 yrs


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Thanks a lot... I am not claiming points for work exp


Is the nws ss application as big ad eoi??? I was reading in another thread that its very simple one page form that takes 2min to fill .... Can anyone who already tried for nsw ss clarify


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> According to the form you mean for "skilled employment" part, you have to mention whatever ACS has assessed as relevant. As per your signature ACS has deducted 6 yrs (dont have to mention) mention whatever is relevant and only if you are claiming points for it.
> If not claiming points dont even bother touching employment part. form is same as EOI its automated and it ll calculate points on its own.





abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Thanks a lot... I am not claiming points for work exp


Is the nws ss application as big ad eoi??? I was reading in another thread that its very simple one page form that takes 2min to fill .... Can anyone who already tried for nsw ss clarify


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Its not as big as EOI infact just 1 page. literally takes max 2 mins to fill. what i meant was its automated calculates points by itself.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've two queried regarding filling the form for NSW
> 1. In my passport I don't have a Surname (it is blank). I only have given Names (Abdul Waheed). But in the form the Given Name/s and Last Name is Mandatory. What should I do?
> ...


1. Both are not mandatory, I suppose one will be mandatory. So, you newd to fill your given name in the mandatory field. Other seniors, please correct if I am wrong.

2. It should be experience assessed by ACS and other actual experience after assesment.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Its not as big as EOI infact just 1 page. literally takes max 2 mins to fill. what i meant was its automated calculates points by itself.


Thabks for sharing info...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> I got some info regarding uploading of documents in online form , we have to browse and select the location of the files in our computer such as education, employment etc.,, but all were uploaded at the same time once I clicked the Pay Now button at the bottom of the page. If you have any info regarding this please share guys


Good contribution to this thread.....keep it up....!!!


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

JLPP said:


> Hello guys I am also waiting for 1 Oct when the occupation list will update


It will be on 1st Oct 2014.....wait and stay tuned to this thread....!!!


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

*As you have mentioned no of dependents*



HWarraich said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I found below information from forum, who applied for last intake :-
> 
> ...



HI there, As you have mentioned that "no of dependents" do we have to fill the innformation about the spouse such as academic documents or other information? or just have to mention the number only?

Cheers


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

spatel said:


> HI there, As you have mentioned that "no of dependents" do we have to fill the innformation about the spouse such as academic documents or other information? or just have to mention the number only?
> 
> Cheers


No need of their edu details


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

what about their personal details?
any details or just numbers only?

cheers
SP


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

spatel said:


> what about their personal details?
> any details or just numbers only?
> 
> cheers
> SP


Last time nothing else was required. Wait for this time if any change occurs they most probably notify


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Can we also create an online Google doc (SIMILAR To The one they created for July intake) So that Everyone Can Update their Details And Later update their application Status. What do you guys think?


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

totally agree


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, 

I have 5+ years of experience and will be claiming points for this while applying for NSW SS. Could someone please let me know what all supporting documents should be submitted for employement.
Can I submit just offer letter, pay slips and experience letters or do I need to submit references and tax documents also. The reason I am asking this is, it might now be possible for me to get the latest employment references from my past employers. Please provide your valuable inputs on this.

Thanks in advance..

Roselilli


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

roselilli4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 5+ years of experience and will be claiming points for this while applying for NSW SS. Could someone please let me know what all supporting documents should be submitted for employement.
> Can I submit just offer letter, pay slips and experience letters or do I need to submit references and tax documents also. The reason I am asking this is, it might now be possible for me to get the latest employment references from my past employers. Please provide your valuable inputs on this.
> ...



Can I include all my employment documents in single .pdf ensuring that size doesn't exceed 25MB or do I need to separate out and upload multiple .pdf's for every employer.


----------



## amuraj (Sep 29, 2014)

Dear all,

I am Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (AME- occupation code 323111) and have got my skill assessment done from TRA.
Unfortunately they did not credit my engineering degree and gave me an equivalent of Advanced diploma thereby making me short of 5 points - i.e 55.
My IELTS scores are - written 6.0 , speaking 6.0 , reading 9.0 , listening 9.0 making it as 6.0 on the skill level!

Now it seems I have 2 options either I take my IELTS again and get min 7.0 in each section atleast or I apply for a state sponsorship under 190. I am looking at WA and NT as the two states for this.

Can you help me with the following:
1. Can I apply for anyone of the states for state sponsorship and which stae has more chances of extending invitation to me?

2. How exactly should I file for state nomination as I assume the state nomination would re-open somewhere in October.


Looking forward to your answers friends 
amit dhull


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,

What is the fees for NSW SS?

Thanks
Anish


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi seniors pls clarify my query i will be high thankful ...for nsw nomination which educational docs will be uploaded...As i have done masters...so graduation and post graduation both will be uploaded or any other classes docs will necessary like 10th grade or 12th grade will also be uploaded. Pls reply seniors from your experience


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

gig said:


> Hi seniors pls clarify my query i will be high thankful ...for nsw nomination which educational docs will be uploaded...As i have done masters...so graduation and post graduation both will be uploaded or any other classes docs will necessary like 10th grade or 12th grade will also be uploaded. Pls reply seniors from your experience


For all who are looking for the docments to upload on the NSW SS, below are the documents to be uploaded.

Uploading unnecessary documents will not make any difference but could take more time to submit your application, play smart

Please refer to the Document Checklist at the top of the online application form and note that you only need to supply documents for points you are claiming.
The following documents are mandatory for every application:
? Bio data page of the passport – please do not scan entire passport
? Current skills assessment from relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation
? English language ability results – IELTS/OET
? Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts
? Full curriculum vitae/resume
? Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application
All mandatory evidence should be high quality colour scanned documents.
For your application to be processed without delay please:
? Scan documents in colour
? Name files appropriately – for example “passport.pdf”, “employment.pdf”, “resume.pdf”
? Review scanned documents and ensure that the scanned copy is clear and easy to read
? Save files in PDF format
? Set camera or scanner to low resolution to prevent unnecessarily large files
? Total file size cannot be larger than 25MB


----------



## atulpandit19 (Jul 3, 2013)

NSW SS Fees are AUD 300


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

gig said:


> Hi seniors pls clarify my query i will be high thankful ...for nsw nomination which educational docs will be uploaded...As i have done masters...so graduation and post graduation both will be uploaded or any other classes docs will necessary like 10th grade or 12th grade will also be uploaded. Pls reply seniors from your experience


Thanks a lot nonee for detailed info. But im confused with educational docs. Applicant have to upload all certificates from 10th grade to post graduation or just graduation and post graduation. I think only graduation and post graduation bcoz during skill assessment they make assessment on graduation and post graduation basis. Pls clarify guys


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> Thanks a lot nonee for detailed info. But im confused with educational docs. Applicant have to upload all certificates from 10th grade to post graduation or just graduation and post graduation. I think only graduation and post graduation bcoz during skill assessment they make assessment on graduation and post graduation basis. Pls clarify guys


Hi Gig,

Its not harm to upload 10th grade onwards all documents. So, my personal opinion is to upload. Any advice from seniors would be appreciated...


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Can some share the resume template that you have uploaded for NSW state nomination?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

does anybody know at what time the form will come online?
Last time it was somewhere between 9 and 10 AM in Sydney. I havent seen anything about an official time yet on the website...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey guys! have you people seen this on ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa

Its quite confusing " List may open on 1st October for few hours"

"LAST UPDATES: State Nominated Occupation List
1 October 2014
NSW Skilled Occupations List: based on proposed calendar here, be aware that NSW list may be open on 1st October until 1000 application limit is reached (and this might be just for few hours)"


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I am confused too...whether date of applying is 1st Oct or 14 Oct...its now or never situation for me..can anybody clarify


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

the new skilled occupations list gets published tomorrow, the applications window will open on the 14th of october. As far as I know this is the correct information


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

The CSOL for October intake will be published in some hours, I am crossing my fingers for my ANZSCO code 263111 !


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys I think list will be same bcoz for 2014-2015 nsw have total 4000 nominations so i dnt think tht any occupation will be deleted after 1000 nominations. On 1 oct only list will updated may be its for 190 or 489. But online applications will be open by 14 oct. May be some other changes like online system upgradation or requirements. Bcoz in july intake nsw first time launched online system. Good luck guys.. few hrs left for list updation


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

gig said:


> Guys I think list will be same bcoz for 2014-2015 nsw have total 4000 nominations so i dnt think tht any occupation will be deleted after 1000 nominations. On 1 oct only list will updated may be its for 190 or 489. But online applications will be open by 14 oct. May be some other changes like online system upgradation or requirements. Bcoz in july intake nsw first time launched online system. Good luck guys.. few hrs left for list updation


Hi Gig,

What is your ANZSCO code ?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

gig said:


> Guys I think list will be same bcoz for 2014-2015 nsw have total 4000 nominations so i dnt think tht any occupation will be deleted after 1000 nominations. On 1 oct only list will updated may be its for 190 or 489. But online applications will be open by 14 oct. May be some other changes like online system upgradation or requirements. Bcoz in july intake nsw first time launched online system. Good luck guys.. few hrs left for list updation


list already updated


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

keyur said:


> list already updated


Please share with the updated list or the URL


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Please share with the updated list or the URL


http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

keyur said:


> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf


Thanks keyur, are you sure this is the updated one because it says As At 8.9.2014 ??

Also at their site it says

The NSW Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for 2014-15 includes all occupations on the 2013-14 NSW Skilled Occupation List as well as all occupations on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) Skilled Occupations List that came into effect on *1 July 2014.*


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

List updated? But nsw will published list on 1 oct according to the website.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

gig said:


> List updated? But nsw will published list on 1 oct according to the website.


Guys list is not updated yet. This list was updated on 8 sept. But there was no change in 190 list , may be nsw make some changes for 489 occupations thts why they updated list on 8.9.2014. For second intake, lnsw list will announced after few hrs


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

guys 
list will be updated tomorrow.
8.9.2014 is old one.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Why is everybody waiting for updated occupation list...wat about NSW occupation list which was updated on 8 September.
I am looking to apply for 190 with 55 points nd occupation code 233512


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

because 1st oct is being scheduled.
they may keep the same list but they will change the date.
so everybody know that this is updated one.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Why is everybody waiting for updated occupation list...wat about NSW occupation list which was updated on 8 September.
> I am looking to apply for 190 with 55 points nd occupation code 233512


" Occupation list was updated 8th Sept but there were no much applications processed within this dates. Hopefully there will be changes on occupation list. But lets wait till tomorrow as per the plan they have on website.

Karthik


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> " Occupation list was updated 8th Sept but there were no much applications processed within this dates. Hopefully there will be changes on occupation list. But lets wait till tomorrow as per the plan they have on website.
> 
> Karthik


any idea about software engineer chances in January inteck for NSW????


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

karthik8823 said:


> " Occupation list was updated 8th Sept but there were no much applications processed within this dates. Hopefully there will be changes on occupation list. But lets wait till tomorrow as per the plan they have on website.
> 
> Karthik


I wish they don't remove any existing code, that will be devastating


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Chances are very less of removing any code bcoz just 3 months ago nsw added some occupation codes to 2013-2014 list(old list). Nsw is working on so many projects and they need so many skilled people.


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Would like to know what is the success rate of NSW State Spososrship?

And also, have they ever opened position for code 261314 Software Tester. Could not find it in the last list published.

Thanks


----------



## murfi (Jan 15, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Hey guys! have you people seen this on ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> 
> Its quite confusing " List may open on 1st October for few hours"
> 
> ...



Guys, apologies for the mistake. 

As it has been said, NSW SKilled Nominated list will be updated tomorrow 1st October (theoretically), and it will be open on 14th October.
I made the change on ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa

Sorry for the confusion.
Thanks,
anzscosearch - admin.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

murfi said:


> Guys, apologies for the mistake.
> 
> As it has been said, NSW SKilled Nominated list will be updated tomorrow 1st October (theoretically), and it will be open on 14th October.
> I made the change on ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> ...


You almost gave me a heart attack by removing my ANZSCO from NSW CSOL


----------



## csvraju (May 20, 2013)

can someone kindly reply to my query its very important to me

Hi All,

Would like to know what is the success rate of NSW State Spososrship?

And also, have they ever opened position for code 261314 Software Tester. Could not find it in the last list published.

Thanks


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

8 sep they changed list for 489. not for 190.


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

csvraju said:


> can someone kindly reply to my query its very important to me
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Hi
Based on the excel sheet of july applicants the success rate is more than 90%.


----------



## murfi (Jan 15, 2013)

nonee17 said:


> You almost gave me a heart attack by removing my ANZSCO from NSW CSOL


No update has been done in the NSW Skilled Occupation List since last 8th September. The change on 8th September was for occupations: 221111: Accountant (General) and 321211: Motor Mechanic (General).

Regards,


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Nabha,

Which excel sheet are you referring to


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello Nabha,
> 
> Which excel sheet are you referring to


Hi 
Excel sheet maintained under"NSW state sponsor progress 2014"


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

murfi said:


> No update has been done in the NSW Skilled Occupation List since last 8th September. The change on 8th September was for occupations: 221111: Accountant (General) and 321211: Motor Mechanic (General).
> 
> Regards,


Dear ANZSCO admin,
Thank you very much for your services. I am saying thank you on behalf of entire community of GSM aspirants. Your site has been a great help to us. 
Thank you once again.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tPO2_CnQWY3pFfNagRB-gVw/htmlview#gid=1095772173

is it this one


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

also does any one know the link where the new list will be published today


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tPO2_CnQWY3pFfNagRB-gVw/htmlview#gid=1095772173
> 
> is it this one


Hi
Based on this forum data, upto 96* got ss approval (as of today)


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> also does any one know the link where the new list will be published today


NSW Skilled Occupations List - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> also does any one know the link where the new list will be published today


You can refer to Anzsco search for the updates.


----------



## Perialt (Sep 30, 2014)

Guys,

Any updates on the occupation list?

Whether it will open at 9 am or 10 am Sydney time??

Please confirm.

Thanks,
Perialt


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

sydney 10am list is not updated yet.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

a bit worried guys
Occupation List updated will be postponed to mid of October ...
and Applications open date will be postponed to late October >.<


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Was a bit surprised when I saw the screen this morning on the postponement of both the state occupation list update & state sponsorship application.

Just got a feeling that occupation list update will be on 14 Oct & application date will be on 28 Oct.


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

can u send me link wher is that ?


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

Guys 

I called NSW migration team and they are going to publish the list on this friday.

so have a rest


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

you know when they open for application ?

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration


----------



## ASubhani (Oct 1, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> *Dear Expats,
> 
> NSW State Sponsor application will reopen on 14 Oct 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone 
I amnew member so can not post links.
Plz Note the following steps which may be helpful to you..

1. Link for NSW SS Application!!
Just go to NSW Trade and Investment website by writing it on google. Then cliclk
on state and regional development, then click on vISA & Migration and then finally on Skilled Nominated Migration.

2. Point needed=55 -- Link for calculation!!
Just type Points calculator for State Nominated Visa Subclass 190 on google.

3. Timing of Application Portal to Open!!
Last time it was opened at sharp ((9:45 AM ON 14 July 2014))
so this time you should get ready from 12:00 AM 14 Oct 2014 , if you want to succeed 
in your positive application lodgement of NSW SS.

4. Documents Information Link!!
Just go to NSW Trade and Investment website by writing it on google. Then cliclk
on state and regional development, then click on vISA & Migration, then click on Skilled Nominated Migration and finally then in middle of page click on NSW Process Flow Chart.

Wish you Good Luck<<,


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> you know when they open for application ?
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration


they said when they upload the list on friday they will include the information about the application date as well.


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

spatel said:


> Guys
> 
> I called NSW migration team and they are going to publish the list on this friday.
> 
> so have a rest


Thank you mate. This is quite convincing! I incline to think that they have not or may be just processed 1000 July applications and this postponement is just a aftermath of it. I missed July slot and have been desperately waiting for Oct 1st. This is really disappointing!!


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

spatel said:


> they said when they upload the list on friday they will include the information about the application date as well.


Thanks mate.Looks like NSW is waiting to release the list based on the July processing.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks spatel, for updating us with the information.

Do you also have any information, if the application dates might shift or they will remain the same

Regards,


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Nabha,

I have a question for you regarding the documents.

Are we supposed to create a single PDF for all the degree marksheet or individual for each semester.

Also same in terms of employment, should I create a single PDF with all scan copies of appointment letter, offer letter, confirmation etc,or should it be different.


Regards,


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

CSOL: TBA (estimated mid October)


Open to apply: TBA (estimated late October)

Source: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Nabha,
> 
> I have a question for you regarding the documents.
> 
> ...


Hi
Usually different attachment.


----------



## Perialt (Sep 30, 2014)

spatel said:


> Guys
> 
> I called NSW migration team and they are going to publish the list on this friday.
> 
> so have a rest


Spatel,

If they publish the occupation list on this friday (03rd Oct), whether the application intake is also on the same day.. Did they tell anything regarding that when you called.

Please clarify.

Thanks,
Perialt


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

Perialt said:


> Spatel,
> 
> If they publish the occupation list on this friday (03rd Oct), whether the application intake is also on the same day.. Did they tell anything regarding that when you called.
> 
> ...


very valid question !

Thanks Guys for creating the thread !!..


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

Perialt said:


> Spatel,
> 
> If they publish the occupation list on this friday (03rd Oct), whether the application intake is also on the same day.. Did they tell anything regarding that when you called.
> 
> ...


they will include the information for the application date when they release the occupation list


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

postponed... What an absolute joke this is!
Very unprofessional. Again they leave people stranded, terrible communication. Don't they realise this is a life-changing event for people?

They keep messing with us


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

just keep checking the website.
nsw migration is very funny. they may give surprise any time. keep your eye on it .

cheers


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Ofcourse I will but the problem is communication. Its been published since july that the list will be updated on the 1st of october and that the second application window will open on the 14th of october. People plan this stuff. Im sure some people took the day off on the 14th or the 13th (timedifference) to make sure they can apply. Or people have things planned late october. For instance I'm going to visit a few friends in another country late october. What if I find out next week or in 2 weeks time that the application window will open when Im abroad? It will ruin part of my trip since I'll have to be in front of a computer and I'll be stressed to bits. 
They just change everything last minute.

And yes, I'm very annoyed at this...


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

NSW,Why did you do this to us...i am of the unfortunates of July 14th...Just missed....


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

We should unite in this case...keep on monitoring the below website every hour, especially during weekdays. (i.e. 8am - 6pm)...post any updates if there are any on the websites..guess this is the only way to win the battle.


Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, plz help me understand..will NSW add new occupations like HRA or they will follow the same list like before..my agent claims they will not add any new occupation.

Any update/ Any suggestion...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, plz help me understand..will NSW add new occupations like HRA or they will follow the same list like before..my agent claims they will not add any new occupation.
> 
> Any update/ Any suggestion...


I think they gonna remove few occupation specially few ICT occupations. this might be the reason for delay as they are yet to decide. i hope its other way round and they add your occupation.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Appreciate your reply Danav !

Hope the same but confusion is not letting me concentrate anywhere..this suspense should end soon..

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I think they gonna remove few occupation specially few ICT occupations. this might be the reason for delay as they are yet to decide. i hope its other way round and they add your occupation.


Danav is right. Nsw might b delete few occupations thats why nsw takes time to publish list. Addition of any occupation will be very less bcoz 3 months ago nsw add so many occupations to the list. Now its time to revised the list. Excel sheet of july intake shows 80% occupations are related to ICT and ACS.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Poor 223111 folks..


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

gig said:


> Danav is right. Nsw might b delete few occupations thats why nsw takes time to publish list. Addition of any occupation will be very less bcoz 3 months ago nsw add so many occupations to the list. Now its time to revised the list. Excel sheet of july intake shows 80% occupations are related to ICT and ACS.


Did this means, some of the occupations already filled up in the first intake ?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I sincerely pray HRA gets added this time, this is my last lifetime chance...


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

*NSW Oct 2014*

Hi Guys, 

Till this time the Occupation list was not updated. As per process the list to be updated by now but not yet received the updated list for October month. 

I heard that this time the list will gets updated on 14 or 15th of this month and the NSW link opens by end of the Month. 

Could anyone have any news or Info on this. Please feel free to share. 

Regards
Bhaskar


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Bhaskar,

Have the same news from my agent..date may vary though..14th or later..

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Vishnu, 

Thanks for your promot response.


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, 

When i check the list, the list was updated on 08.09.2014 and 261313 (Software engineer) was there in NSW. I am not sure whay this time they are taking so much of time for updateing the occupaction list. I am afraid.


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

gig said:


> Danav is right. Nsw might b delete few occupations thats why nsw takes time to publish list. Addition of any occupation will be very less bcoz 3 months ago nsw add so many occupations to the list. Now its time to revised the list. Excel sheet of july intake shows 80% occupations are related to ICT and ACS.


The chances of removing ICT from occupation list is very less...

1) In the first intake itself NSW had quota for ICT occupations.say ex. there might be 200 nos. out of total intake,1000.So there was no chance to get more applications other than allocation.

The another possibility is they may adjust current eligibility...

Praying god....not to change anything in current criterion.....


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Let hope for the best


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, Please post me the correct dates on Occupaction List and when the NSW link gets open. 

All the best for everyone.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

bhaskar soreddi said:


> Guys, Please post me the correct dates on Occupaction List and when the NSW link gets open.
> 
> All the best for everyone.


No dates announced yet.
keep visiting NSW Migration web site.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

As of now it says mid oct new list will be updated and late oct new 1000 intakes will be taken. Goodluck people.


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

fingers crossed


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> As of now it says mid oct new list will be updated and late oct new 1000 intakes will be taken. Goodluck people.


Came across some info from the regional sites(riverina) of NSW that further updates will be available after 7th of oct.Northern inland has removed chemist and biomedical engineer wef 1st oct 2014.

Looks like some shuffling in the NSW occupations can be expected next week or mid oct.


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> I sincerely pray HRA gets added this time, this is my last lifetime chance...


I don't think new occupation will be added this year (2014/15).


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

Guys 

They will update the list most probably tomorrow along with the application date.
keep your fingers crossed.

Cheers.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys good news victoria updated the list on 1 oct and add some new occupations but bad news for ICT professionals they removed all occupations related to ICT. Check out for your occupation


----------



## Perialt (Sep 30, 2014)

gig said:


> Guys good news victoria updated the list on 1 oct and add some new occupations but bad news for ICT professionals they removed all occupations related to ICT. Check out for your occupation


Gig,

I am unable to see the one's that are newly added in Victoria.

Can you please put the link.

If you are able to see, plz tell me the IELTS score required for 262113 - SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR.

Thanks,
Perialt


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Perialt said:


> Gig,
> 
> I am unable to see the one's that are newly added in Victoria.
> 
> ...


I think your code is under ICT occupations. This code is not present in vic list. Just check out victoria website for updations. Just type occupation list for victoria


----------



## Perialt (Sep 30, 2014)

Guys,

I am seeing 262113: SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR added to ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa under victoria 190, which was not there before Oct 1st.

But in the Victoria https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....ion-occupation-list-for-victoria#.VCzLZfmSwuM page I am not seeing the occupation added for System Administrator.

If anyone knows the details please share


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys other way to check your occupation presence in any state is through anzcosearch.com just type your code and this show the areas where occupation is open or closed by tick and red cross.
But sometimes this anzcosearch website shows false or wrong results. So please check state occupation list through google also.


----------



## Perialt (Sep 30, 2014)

Folks, Please share your inputs.

I have been assessed as Software Engineer by ACS and have IELTS score of 6, having only 55 points. Since my husband was assessed as System Administrator I couldn't claim Partner skills for 189 visa.

But for my husband has been assessed as System Administrator by ACS even though he was supposed to be in Software Engineer Category.He has IELTS score of 6 and 70 points.

I see the only option open for us is NSW 190, Is there any other option?


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Guys, Please go through this site. This is the latest update which i came from the above site. Seems they the list opens in mid of Oct and Application opens end of Oct.


----------



## murfi (Jan 15, 2013)

Perialt said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am seeing 262113: SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR added to ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa under victoria 190, which was not there before Oct 1st.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

There was a mistake on the Eligibility Summary table just affecting Victoria occupations (on anzscosearch.com) . The issue has been resolved. Please, re-check again and let me know if you still find some inconsistences.


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

murfi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> There was a mistake on the Eligibility Summary table just affecting Victoria occupations (on anzscosearch.com) . The issue has been resolved. Please, re-check again and let me know if you still find some inconsistences.


But how come there is red cross (for System Administrator-262113) for NSW ? even if the updated list is not issued from the authorities


----------



## murfi (Jan 15, 2013)

mitswitchers said:


> But how come there is red cross (for System Administrator-262113) for NSW ? even if the updated list is not issued from the authorities


Because occupation System Administrator-262113 is not currently accepted for NSW Skilled Migration neither for visa 190 nor visa subclass 489 (regional).

You can check here the official list which is effective today: http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf
anzscosearch.com is synched-up with this latest list.
Based on NSW announcement from 1st October, the list will be updated in mid October. Until then, the current list is still valid for regional visa subclass 489 (not for nominated visa 190). 

NSW list has not change since 8th September 2014.

Regards,


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

murfi said:


> Because occupation System Administrator-262113 is not currently accepted for NSW Skilled Migration neither for visa 190 nor visa subclass 489 (regional).
> 
> You can check here the official list which is effective today: http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf
> anzscosearch.com is synched-up with this latest list.
> ...


Hi Murfi, 
Thanks for Responding, The link you have send have ticked the The system Administrator for Subclass 190 on the list... Omg.... .. will you please clarify how it's not available if it's already ticked :help:


----------



## murfi (Jan 15, 2013)

mitswitchers said:


> Hi Murfi,
> Thanks for Responding, The link you have send have ticked the The system Administrator for Subclass 190 on the list... Omg.... .. will you please clarify how it's not available if it's already ticked :help:


Well, we have to say that NSW don’t make things very clear and talking in general terms, it looks like Immigration Australia want to confuse people. Hopefully not.

If you have a look at the list, all occupations under subclass 190 are greyed out. That means that all occupations are CLOSED based on following announcement NSW Government made around 14th July:

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Nomination List for visa subclass 190 is expected to be open at the end of this month.


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

murfi said:


> Well, we have to say that NSW don’t make things very clear and talking in general terms, it looks like Immigration Australia want to confuse people. Hopefully not.
> 
> If you have a look at the list, all occupations under subclass 190 are greyed out. That means that all occupations are CLOSED based on following announcement NSW Government made around 14th July:
> 
> ...


Thanks Murfi for clarifying..


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

people are confusing others too much here. The grey colour has always been in the NSW SOL list as far as I know. This has nothing to do with the fact that NSW is currently not accepting applications. the grey and yellow colour are just so the difference between 190 and 489 is easli spotted.

System administrator was part of the last NSW SOL. We have to wait a few more days or weeks to see if it will be on the new list.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

murfi said:


> Because occupation System Administrator-262113 is not currently accepted for NSW Skilled Migration neither for visa 190 nor visa subclass 489 (regional).
> 
> You can check here the official list which is effective today: http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf
> anzscosearch.com is synched-up with this latest list.
> ...


occupation software engineer accepted or not????


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

keyur said:


> occupation software engineer accepted or not????


Wait for the NSW list to be updated whenever it does. you ll have your answer.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

They changed the dates back to 1st Oct & 14th Oct. However, i do not see the updated occupation list. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer category.


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

cfuture said:


> They changed the dates back to 1st Oct & 14th Oct. However, i do not see the updated occupation list. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer category.


Where did you see the dates been changed back? Right now the website still shows TBA. Thanks.


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

cfuture said:


> They changed the dates back to 1st Oct & 14th Oct. However, i do not see the updated occupation list. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer category.


I dont see any changes other than some new links...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

cfuture said:


> They changed the dates back to 1st Oct & 14th Oct. However, i do not see the updated occupation list. I am planning to apply for Software Engineer category.


Dear cfuture NSW is alone enough to play with our emotions your contribution wud just give us trauma attacks


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

That's right.
Guys, don't confuse your selves. Gray color was always there just to differentiate from 489. And they updated list on 08/09/14 but for OCT intake they will upload the updated list soon if they decide to make any changes. So be patient and keep checking their website and this thread. 




thomasvo said:


> people are confusing others too much here. The grey colour has always been in the NSW SOL list as far as I know. This has nothing to do with the fact that NSW is currently not accepting applications. the grey and yellow colour are just so the difference between 190 and 489 is easli spotted.
> 
> System administrator was part of the last NSW SOL. We have to wait a few more days or weeks to see if it will be on the new list.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Thats right.


To all the people following this list, the place to look for the updated list for October is as below:

Skilled nominated migration (190) - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Currently it mentions:
TBA (estimated mid October)

TBA (estimated late October)

11 – 25 November


Regards,


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys, looks like the list would be published should be published within few days.

As for the July intake, people upto 960 have got grant.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...01-nsw-state-sponsor-progress_2014-a-219.html


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Working preparing Resume for the October NSW application.

Can someone share links where standard formats for NSW resume are mentioned.


Regards,


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Dear all,

In the EOI on the Select visa types page there is an option to check:
*Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)*
along with the 
*Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)*

Should I go with *Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)* as well? Does it mean that a prospective employer can select my EOI and offer a sponsorship or does it mean I'm already required to have a sponsor to proceed?


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Oh well, never mind:

October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Big New!!! - OCT intake will open on 22nd 10:00AM AEST.

and they removed "Accountant" and "ICT"!!!. omg that's big.

here is the link - > October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Perialt (Sep 30, 2014)

OMG !!! they removed ICT temporarily 

Since they have mentioned temporarily ,Is there any possibility for ICT in Oct??


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys this was totally sad news.

NSW has temporarily suspended ICT for OCT intake


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Occupations listed below will not be considered for the October 2014 round of applications. 

Occupations temporarily suspended from the SOL for October 2014 intake

ANZSCO code

Occupation

Occupation group

221111

Accountant (General)

Business & Finance

221112

Management Accountant

Business & Finance

221113

Taxation Accountant

Business & Finance

261111

ICT Business Analyst

ICT

261112

Systems Analyst

ICT

261311

Analyst Programmer

ICT

261312

Developer Programmer

ICT

261313

Software Engineer

ICT

262113

Systems Administrator

ICT

263111

Computer Network & Systems Engineer

ICT

263311

Telecommunications Engineer

ICT

263312

Telecommunications Network Engineer

ICT


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Perialt said:


> OMG !!! they removed ICT temporarily
> 
> Since they have mentioned temporarily ,Is there any possibility for ICT in Oct??


hopefully for next intake but nothing in October for ICT and Accounts.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am broken...


----------



## spatel (Sep 20, 2014)

next intake they gonna implement merit system for all. 

i m broken too


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Very Bad News and never expected this news. I am felling bore. Hope no way to get into Australia.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

spatel said:


> next intake they gonna implement merit system for all.
> 
> i m broken too


NSW has history of surprising aspirants.
On 1st July they have introduced online application, which surprisingly closed in one hour. On 1st Oct, they have published to open the intake later and not on time as they mentioned on web. And now removal of ICT and Accountant occupations!!!!
Next intake will be tougher because at that time all other states will be closed. People will rush to NSW!!!
My god...just thought of it makes me haunted.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I think they gonna remove few occupation specially few ICT occupations. this might be the reason for delay as they are yet to decide. i hope its other way round and they add your occupation.


I predicted this on 1st October.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW has history of surprising aspirants.
> On 1st July they have introduced online application, which surprisingly closed in one hour. On 1st Oct, they have published to open the intake later and not on time as they mentioned on web. And now removal of ICT and Accountant occupations!!!!
> Next intake will be tougher because at that time all other states will be closed. People will rush to NSW!!!
> My god...just thought of it makes me haunted.


By the look of it it seems ICT occupations are closed for this year. Its written in the website if there is need/demand then only these occupation will be opened in future intakes.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> By the look of it it seems ICT occupations are closed for this year. Its written in the website if there is need/demand then only these occupation will be opened in future intakes.


So sad...
Other options like regional or other states etc are open or everything is closed?


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Really feeling sorry for those aspirants who were waiting for so long for this month. Apparently its in my favor as im neither from Buisness nor from ACS, but i know i could happen to anyone's occupation, Nothing is in our hand. We can just wait. I hope in January u all would be included as NSW is IT and Business HUB.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

commiserations to all occupations excluded from this list..and they mentioned that it was due to huge rush as more than 750 out of 1000 were ICT in july intake...
I have query that as they removed group of occupation who were major applications last time so i presume in october,whether it affects time till 1000 positions are completed..as last time it was over within hour or so
My code is 233512 Mechanical engineer...what are my chances this time


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> commiserations to all occupations excluded from this list..and they mentioned that it was due to huge rush as more than 750 out of 1000 were ICT in july intake...
> I have query that as they removed group of occupation who were major applications last time so i presume in october,whether it affects time till 1000 positions are completed..as last time it was over within hour or so
> My code is 233512 Mechanical engineer...what are my chances this time



Dear what i have been observing for many months. ICT and accountancy people were in large number for NSW even those who could not apply in octuber were from these occupation. So the rest of occupations would be hardly around 400-500 i guess. These 500 wud be filled up with in minutes due to people hurrying in frustration. The rest 500 wil take days to fill up. This is my prediction. Even then its good to be prepared at the time.

And mechanical engineer is almost same as min Production engineer. we have gr8 chances


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Dear what i have been observing for many months. ICT and accountancy people were in large number for NSW even those who could not apply in octuber were from these occupation. So the rest of occupations would be hardly around 400-500 i guess. These 500 wud be filled up with in minutes due to people hurrying in frustration. The rest 500 wil take days to fill up. This is my prediction. Even then its good to be prepared at the time.
> 
> And mechanical engineer is almost same as min Production engineer. we have gr8 chances


Let's make a excel file same like july intake. All are now aware about own position.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Let's make a excel file same like july intake. All are now aware about own position.


Any state open for software engineer ...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Dear what i have been observing for many months. ICT and accountancy people were in large number for NSW even those who could not apply in octuber were from these occupation. So the rest of occupations would be hardly around 400-500 i guess. These 500 wud be filled up with in minutes due to people hurrying in frustration. The rest 500 wil take days to fill up. This is my prediction. Even then its good to be prepared at the time.
> 
> And mechanical engineer is almost same as min Production engineer. we have gr8 chances


Agree with you. Even though i am also an ICT professional but for the first time non-ICT professional will get fair chance to fulfill their Aussie Dream. best of luck


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Agree with you. Even though i am also an ICT professional but for the first time non-ICT professional will get fair chance to fulfill their Aussie Dream. best of luck


Any state open for software engineer ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Agree with you. Even though i am also an ICT professional but for the first time non-ICT professional will get fair chance to fulfill their Aussie Dream. best of luck


Dev or Danav?


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Let's make a excel file same like july intake. All are now aware about own position.


We need to make an excel same like July intake. Wil be advantageous.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I reckon there will be less competition for places this time around..might help all non ICT to fulfil their dreams..there will be some breathing space this time..numbers game changed everything..wat all of u reckon
Wat could be timeframe to complete 1000 places nw compared to last time when it wad just an hour


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dev or Danav?


Both are equally important dude. its upto you whom you believe in.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I reckon there will be less competition for places this time around..might help all non ICT to fulfil their dreams..there will be some breathing space this time..numbers game changed everything..wat all of u reckon
> Wat could be timeframe to complete 1000 places nw compared to last time when it wad just an hour


I am sure now people will have plenty of time to apply for NSW.
Last time more than 75% applicants were of ICT So that is really a big relief for rest of them. However, I was lucky enough to get chance to apply in July, I wish other ICT participants good luck for last 2 intakes.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

NSW will set a number of intake on each particular occupations.

For example, 2014/15: ICT 30% whole. July intake was filled 20% this financial year. They suspended it temporarily. Then they have tried other occupations to fill in the quota. Later on, they will set up higher ielts or work experience or prioritising for onshore or offshore applicants to fill up 10%. Total is 30% of ICT. Just example guys.

2 years ago, registered nurse occupation in Victoria list indicated: ielts 6.0 only, then these last years they require ielts 7.0, + 2 year work exp. + of course registration/licence. I believe NSW will do the same by "sort it out"


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?usp=sharing


Add me.

Tirik.ijrad
India
233512 Mechanical Engineering
8 year exp
55 points
Ielts 6 min


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Add me.
> 
> Tirik.ijrad
> India
> ...



Added Dear, thnx for joining


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Any idea which state is offering sponsorship for General Accountants (221111), without job offer etc ?


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Mr-J said:


> Any idea which state is offering sponsorship for General Accountants (221111), without job offer etc ?


you can browse yourself for all states checklist on the internet. 
Sorry i am bit direct but that's what everybody do.


----------



## Nabha (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr-J said:


> Any idea which state is offering sponsorship for General Accountants (221111), without job offer etc ?


Hi
Visit anzsco search website foŕ the details.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Its really very sad news from nsw immi. About the suspension of some occupations. I just checked the thread nd its shocking. Anyway those are eligible for oct intake please usethis thread for communication and updations.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr-J said:


> Any idea which state is offering sponsorship for General Accountants (221111), without job offer etc ?


Check the particular websites of the states and check latest or updated lists bcoz ANZCO search is not 100% accurate.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

This is really a heart-breaking news but it is necessary we need to accept the fact and live with it. 2014 has been very tough and the momentum is still continuing. Hadn't even SA SS was opened on July 1st until consultant said he forgot to apply. Didn't find a NSW SS slot on July 14th and now I have just taken the control in my hands. But.... 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

bonnyboy said:


> This is really a heart-breaking news but it is necessary we need to accept the fact and live with it. 2014 has been very tough and the momentum is still continuing. Hadn't even SA SS was opened on July 1st until consultant said he forgot to apply. Didn't find a NSW SS slot on July 14th and now I have just taken the control in my hands. But....
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Don't worry dear......all will be fine....just wait for your gud time......!!!!


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?usp=sharing


Done...thanks to start spread sheet...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


I think we will not have long list becoz major were ICT and accountants and the same are suspended.
Add gurinder too...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

added my details in spreadsheet...waiting for 22 oct nw

233512 (Mechanical Engineer) 55 points
IELTS: (LRWS=9/8.5/7.5/6.5)
EA Assessment (+ive) 31/01/14= 6.5 years experience
EOI submitted - 190: 07/08/14
NSW SS: Waiting for October intake...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> added my details in spreadsheet...waiting for 22 oct nw
> 
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) 55 points
> IELTS: (LRWS=9/8.5/7.5/6.5)
> ...


Gurinderjit, I too got EA assessment on 31 Jan 2014.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I think we will not have long list becoz major were ICT and accountants and the same are suspended.
> Add gurinder too...



Ya i hope NSW would not be able to complete 1000 applicants before two/three weeks. Every thing wil be clear within 3 hours. If applicants hit 500 to 600 digit then the rest of slots will lie open for weeks, Im saying this bcz every one who is interested will try to lodge it as soon as possible. But these occupations are very less. 

Maximum 100 wud be from this forum, 200 would be from other forums, at most 200 wud be from consultants and let say 100 would be those who just read these forums and keep themselves hidden, so i guess plenty of spaces would be there for 2, 3 weeks

And if it happens that places are lying vacant for weeks , then at least NSW should allow ICT people as well as they are also waiting desperately

Lets hope for the best


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Ya i hope NSW would not be able to complete 1000 applicants before two/three weeks. Every thing wil be clear within 3 hours. If applicants hit 500 to 600 digit then the rest of slots will lie open for weeks, Im saying this bcz every one who is interested will try to lodge it as soon as possible. But these occupations are very less.
> 
> Maximum 100 wud be from this forum, 200 would be from other forums, at most 200 wud be from consultants and let say 100 would be those who just read these forums and keep themselves hidden, so i guess plenty of spaces would be there for 2, 3 weeks
> 
> ...


All the best for ICT people who were waiting for 2nd in take. Unfortunately SOL list gave them disappointment, yet temporary not permanent. So hope for the best for next intakes.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Ya i hope NSW would not be able to complete 1000 applicants before two/three weeks. Every thing wil be clear within 3 hours. If applicants hit 500 to 600 digit then the rest of slots will lie open for weeks, Im saying this bcz every one who is interested will try to lodge it as soon as possible. But these occupations are very less.
> 
> Maximum 100 wud be from this forum, 200 would be from other forums, at most 200 wud be from consultants and let say 100 would be those who just read these forums and keep themselves hidden, so i guess plenty of spaces would be there for 2, 3 weeks
> 
> ...


Its not about filling up 1000 places. its about demand in the local market. if NSW thinks they need more ICT professionals to enter into the market then they will again open up. but looking at the current trend and job market scenario its looks very unlikely.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its not about filling up 1000 places. its about demand in the local market. if NSW thinks they need more ICT professionals to enter into the market then they will again open up. but looking at the current trend and job market scenario its looks very unlikely.


NSW is starting merit based application processing similar to DIBP. Means higher the points and if occupation vacancy exists, chances will be higher.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW is starting merit based application processing similar to DIBP. Means higher the points and if occupation vacancy exists, chances will be higher.


where NSW mentioned about this?


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> where NSW mentioned about this?


You can get it on NSW October intake website. It's answer to FAQ no 5.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> where NSW mentioned about this?


Swatsandy, the happenings of july intake had impacted greatly. And that are long term impacts.


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

ASubhani said:


> Hi everyone
> I amnew member so can not post links.
> Plz Note the following steps which may be helpful to you..
> 
> ...




below is the online link for ur applications . last time missed but this time i will try my best

https://ef.trade.nsw.gov.au/sysmigr...54521ee14a91a634075024537/190_Application.php


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

karthik8823 said:


> You can get it on NSW October intake website. It's answer to FAQ no 5.


Thanks... I got it.
Now it will be really challenging to apply.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> below is the online link for ur applications . last time missed but this time i will try my best
> 
> https://ef.trade.nsw.gov.au/sysmigration8et3/en/neoclassic/607569454521ee14a91a634075024537/190_Application.php


Dhuri Saab,

Please get your entry done in the spread sheet as well.....!!!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> Dhuri Saab,
> 
> Please get your entry done in the spread sheet as well.....!!!!


Do u both know each other?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> below is the online link for ur applications . last time missed but this time i will try my best
> 
> https://ef.trade.nsw.gov.au/sysmigration8et3/en/neoclassic/607569454521ee14a91a634075024537/190_Application.php


This link may be modified. Don't rely on this link now...it may possible that you submit application in old link.

Suggestion is to click on the link available (in future) on bottom of oct intake notice page.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Merit based system is still in the pipeline so its not finalised yet for october intake and they will publish it before 22th october..nd i dont knw wat they will look in merit as about 90% applicants will be in that 55 points category..how can they decide their merit


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Merit based system is still in the pipeline so its not finalised yet for october intake and they will publish it before 22th october..nd i dont knw wat they will look in merit as about 90% applicants will be in that 55 points category..how can they decide their merit


I suppose maximum points would be the primary criteria to nominate an applicant. Further they might go for IELTS score and total work exp if points and equal.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

It means all 55 pointers will get their nomination in the later part but still its not bad either as atleast they will be getting for sure..because of lack of competition
I doubt whether there are enough applicants for 1000 places this time around as most of the applicants who were looking to apply in october intake were from ICT and accountant which is now exluded from NSW list


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> It means all 55 pointers will get their nomination in the later part but still its not bad either as atleast they will be getting for sure..because of lack of competition


I think competition would be there since there are lots of other engineering occupations except ICT. Additionally, applicants would be there with higher points (more than 60), IELTS scores (more than 6 in each band) and work experiences. So, no guarantee this time of getting nomination for all applicants.

I think everybody should apply with maximum ability like
high IELTS scores,
work experiences,
including partner's points etc.

to nominate for the visa.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

190 if for 55 pointers and applicants whose occupation aint on SOL.
So its highly unlikely NSW will find applicants with higher points like 70 75 points unless their occupation aint on SOL(and i bet most of engineering technologies are on SOL).
With higher points and occupation on SOL you have 189 in grab no one would ever go for 190.
I dont see much of a competition for OCT rounds, every applicant will be in the same league with 55 points or max 60 points. Infact everyone will get an invite successfully.


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> It means all 55 pointers will get their nomination in the later part but still its not bad either as atleast they will be getting for sure..because of lack of competition
> I doubt whether there are enough applicants for 1000 places this time around as most of the applicants who were looking to apply in october intake were from ICT and accountant which is now exluded from NSW list



Hi,

Where you checked that ICT is excluded for the october intake, no offence, just want to know from where and how you got that information.

Regards,
YKK


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> 190 if for 55 pointers and applicants whose occupation aint on SOL.
> So its highly unlikely NSW will find applicants with higher points like 70 75 points unless their occupation aint on SOL(and i bet most of engineering technologies are on SOL).
> With higher points and occupation on SOL you have 189 in grab no one would ever go for 190.
> I dont see much of a competition for OCT rounds, every applicant will be in the same league with 55 points or max 60 points. Infact everyone will get an invite successfully.


There are other merit criterias too which might play critical role like work experience and IELTS scores and put filtration on the applicants.
Additionally, NSW is the only state which allow IELTS 6 to apply for the sponsorship and maximum applicants falls under this category those want to take benefit of that.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

yagakeerthikiran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where you checked that ICT is excluded for the october intake, no offence, just want to know from where and how you got that information.
> 
> ...


follow this link
October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> There are other merit criterias too which might play critical role like work experience and IELTS scores and put filtration on the applicants.
> Additionally, NSW is the only state which allow IELTS 6 to apply for the sponsorship and maximum applicants falls under this category those want to take benefit of that.


I think to maximize their earning they will accept all applications and then select 1000 candidates based on merit. now if 5000 applied and 70% are ICT professionals and they decided they will only invite 200 ICT professionals then they will reject 3000 application but as they processed them so they wont return the money. this will help them to boost their earning. After all immigration is one of the major business of Australian govt after mining.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> I think to maximize their earning they will accept all applications and then select 1000 candidates based on merit. now if 5000 applied and 70% are ICT professionals and they decided they will only invite 200 ICT professionals then they will reject 3000 application but as they processed them so they wont return the money. this will help them to boost their earning. After all immigration is one of the major business of Australian govt after mining.


That would be interesting to see whether they would refund money for rejected applications since they have not mentioned this anywhere.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol . once 1000 applications are accepted the apply online link dies. There wont be a 1001 applicant. NSW wouldn't make illegal money.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Lol . once 1000 applications are accepted the apply online link dies. There wont be 1001 applicant. NSW wouldn't make illegal money.



then how come merit comes into picture??
they have to set defined protocol to handle this now


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Lol . once 1000 applications are accepted the apply online link dies. There wont be a 1001 applicant. NSW wouldn't make illegal money.


we are talking about merit based system which will come into play from january. 1000 invitation out of 1000 application accepted is surely not merit based system.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> we are talking about merit based system which will come into play from January. 1000 invitation out of 1000 application accepted is surely not merit based system.


They will define limit for each intake like DIBP and declare invitations twice in a month. 
Swatsandy > you already got invitation in july intake. Right?


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> They will define limit for each intake like DIBP and declare invitations twice in a month.
> Swatsandy > you already got invitation in july intake. Right?


Yes got invite last month and lodged visa too.
Now waiting for grant.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

as far as i see it merit based system works in this way
out of 1000 applicants they will issue nominations according to merit like person with high merit will get nomination first while person last in merit will get nomination last compared to last time when everybody got nomination based on their reference numbers (time of applying)
so effectively all 1000 will get nomination,only the time will vary


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Dear all, request you to please mention name same to forum name. I.e. in place of "gurinder", it should be forum name "singh_gurinderjit". So that whenever you post any update in forum, it can be updated in excel sheet too...
Don't make any entries without name. 
My thinking is very simple. Those silent people don't need any assistance or relationship while in Australia.
So better exclude them.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> as far as i see it merit based system works in this way
> out of 1000 applicants they will issue nominations according to merit like person with high merit will get nomination first while person last in merit will get nomination last compared to last time when everybody got nomination based on their reference numbers (time of applying)
> so effectively all 1000 will get nomination,only the time will vary


Its totally suspense till they announce merit methodology. I don't think the plan you mentioned will bother anybody. It would be interesting to see NSW plan on the same.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> Yes got invite last month and lodged visa too.
> Now waiting for grant.


Ask them to process fast and allocate visa ASAP as you like to enjoy cricket there. 
I have planned to request them on this reason.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys pls update my details as my computer is not working im sending text from cell phone. 
Gig
Code 254421 regist nurse RN
Exp. 5+ yrs
Points 55
Actually i m not able to see excel sheet bcoz of ms office problem.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Ask them to process fast and allocate visa ASAP as you like to enjoy cricket there.
> I have planned to request them on this reason.


Surely. Can you please share their contact details?


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

I just read your discussion guys about merit based program. Guys nomination program always have some parameters like nsw have condition of 2 years to work in their province by the applicant of 190 visa. Like in canadanomination programs are also running and these programs have some conditions but easy for applicants to get PR. Merit does not mean that nsw reject applications those are at bottom of list, only time varies.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> Surely. Can you please share their contact details?


Are you joking?

BTW you can have contact details from DIBP site. And due to cricket world cup, they will surely process visa applications fast. Meantime complete health and PCC and upload the same ASAP.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

gig said:


> I just read your discussion guys about merit based program. Guys nomination program always have some parameters like nsw have condition of 2 years to work in their province by the applicant of 190 visa. Like in canadanomination programs are also running and these programs have some conditions but easy for applicants to get PR. Merit does not mean that nsw reject applications those are at bottom of list, only time varies.


NSW is still working on merit methodology so they may come up with any process which might helpful in their economy. They may accept more than 1000 applications and can filter out based on merit or can set predefined rules to apply in advance. We need to wait n watch !!!


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Mostly applicants those are with 55 points go for 190 bcoz its better option. So nsw will make merit on exp., age, ielts etc. Im sure in oct intake 900 applicants will be with 55 points. Lets see how nsw processed. This thread will give some clue after 22 oct when someone get approval.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gig said:


> Mostly applicants those are with 55 points go for 190 bcoz its better option. So nsw will make merit on exp., age, ielts etc. Im sure in oct intake 900 applicants will be with 55 points. Lets see how nsw processed. This thread will give some clue after 22 oct when someone get approval.


Merit will be not limited to IELTS, age, experience but on the basis of resume, field of experience too....similar to Victoria.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Nsw already explain in the site about oct intake on" octbrbr intake 2014 tab", the info is same like july. When the cap reached to 1000 the link will automatically closed. This time system is more transparent such as timing, link available page etc. So no chance tht nsw will take more applications to make merit. Surely nsw make merit and this merit also means tht applicants dnt call or email nsw office nd asking tht my ref. No. Is abc and ref. No. Xyz got approval before me. Bcoz in july intake many applicants did like this.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

My agent said they will make merit from the 1000 applications. if they want to take more files such as 5000 nd then make merit and give approval to first 1000 , then its easy to take appllicnts from EOR.why they make online system. Lets see nd hope for good.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> My agent said they will make merit from the 1000 applications. if they want to take more files such as 5000 nd then make merit and give approval to first 1000 , then its easy to take appllicnts from EOR.why they make online system. Lets see nd hope for good.


There is no communication from NSW for merit base applications for 2nd intake. So, It will be almost same as first round except SOL list...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Guys a request to all of you. If in case im unable to apply in October intake which is my last hope due to points then i will become a MARA Agent probably as it seems quite profitable business. I request all of you to bring your future cases to me plz plz plz


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> There is no communication from NSW for merit base applications for 2nd intake. So, It will be almost same as first round except SOL list...


They may not open entire 1000 lot this time.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol...be optimistic nd hope for the best
We all r in the same boat..now or never situation for me too


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes be optimistic. We are lucky that we have chance , just think about ICT's applicant those were ready for oct intake. Nsw already did the big change by removing some occupations. Guys everything will be same just like july intake but this time nsw officials have less work load. My agent told me its hardly 50 applications will be submitted from india in this intake. Last time onshore applicants list was bigger bcoz most of ICT guys are on 489 visa nd they applied on 14 july. Be optimistic


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gig said:


> Yes be optimistic. We are lucky that we have chance , just think about ICT's applicant those were ready for oct intake. Nsw already did the big change by removing some occupations. Guys everything will be same just like july intake but this time nsw officials have less work load. My agent told me its hardly 50 applications will be submitted from india in this intake. Last time onshore applicants list was bigger bcoz most of ICT guys are on 489 visa nd they applied on 14 july. Be optimistic


NSW is known for surprises.
Being optimistic is good but must take care of possibilities.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok lets have a survey for oct intake. Just count how many people you know those will be ready for oct intake. Dnt count the forum mates, just applicants those are in your city or state. May be your agent have some other files for oct intake. I know 3 persons , all have positive skiled assessment and one is dentist nd 2 are lecturers but they ate not eligible due to short of points. They need 7 each bands. Now in november they will try for PTE test bcoz my agent said its easy to got 7 each through PTE


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

gig..i completely agree with u 
I think this is golden chance for all of us to fulfil our aussie dreams 
Excluding ICT from new list changed the scenario completely as most prospective applicants were ICT who are now out of the picture for time being...i really feel for them but now all others will surely get nominations


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> gig..i completely agree with u
> I think this is golden chance for all of us to fulfil our aussie dreams
> Excluding ICT from new list changed the scenario completely as most prospective applicants were ICT who are now out of the picture for time being...i really feel for them but now all others will surely get nominations


NSW says "rest 2000 intake will be on basis of demand".
Read carefully. Means 4th intake will not take place.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> Ok lets have a survey for oct intake. Just count how many people you know those will be ready for oct intake. Dnt count the forum mates, just applicants those are in your city or state. May be your agent have some other files for oct intake. I know 3 persons , all have positive skiled assessment and one is dentist nd 2 are lecturers but they ate not eligible due to short of points. They need 7 each bands. Now in november they will try for PTE test bcoz my agent said its easy to got 7 each through PTE


PTE is having different marking criteria and it depends on hardwork...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> gig..i completely agree with u
> I think this is golden chance for all of us to fulfil our aussie dreams
> Excluding ICT from new list changed the scenario completely as most prospective applicants were ICT who are now out of the picture for time being...i really feel for them but now all others will surely get nominations


Yes gurinderjit....its really a golden chance.So, be ready for nomination on 22nd Oct.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW says "rest 2000 intake will be on basis of demand".
> Read carefully. Means 4th intake will not take place.


From where you get this info tirik ?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> They may not open entire 1000 lot this time.


How it is confirmed ?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

NSW website states that "It is planned that NSW nominate 2000 eligible applicants through the remaining intakes this financial year"
which means both 3rd and 4th intake will take place and they are looking to increase number of places to 2000 per intake instead of existing 1000
October intake will have 1000 places though


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr Hwarraich...ur from which city in punjab?


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW is known for surprises.
> Being optimistic is good but must take care of possibilities.


 This thread belongs to all the lucky ones so please mr.tirik you have say thanks to god as well as nsw bcoz the recent change in list will give you 101% nomination. My code was removed on 4th oct, and i know now you guys have good chance and im sure 1000 applications will not be filled this time. This is fact tht in australia people those got PR in recent years by applying from offshore or those are on 489 visa were belongs to ICT. Thats why vic and nsw recently removed ICT.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

DIBP and skilled assessment authorties have good connection. So they know easily from the data which occupations have much positive outcomes. Guys in 2013 nsw increased nomination number and future australia will come up with many programs. Australian govt. Have so many sources for make better economy, now they need skilled man power.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

gurnaaz said:


> DIBP and skilled assessment authorties have good connection. So they know easily from the data which occupations have much positive outcomes. Guys in 2013 nsw increased nomination number and future australia will come up with many programs. Australian govt. Have so many sources for make better economy, now they need skilled man power.


Actually its going other way. its getting difficult and they started suspending occupation which they never did before


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Actually its going other way. its getting difficult and they started suspending occupation which they never did before


Aus govt may have planned to achieve higher economic growth but in unfortunately it could not happen. That's why they cutting down the occupations and reduced migrants.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Aus govt may have planned to achieve higher economic growth but in unfortunately it could not happen. That's why they cutting down the occupations and reduced migrants.


I think its too early to think in this way.
They just want to give chance to other occupations which their economy want.
Without restricting of certain dominant occupations it would be impossible.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> I think its too early to think in this way.
> They just want to give chance to other occupations which their economy want.
> Without restricting of certain dominant occupations it would be impossible.


But they can do it by imposing occupation ceilings too.
Why they have suspended some occupations?


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> But they can do it by imposing occupation ceilings too.
> Why they have suspended some occupations?


Since they have got more than 75% applications from suspended ones in July intake, So they need to control the situation to allow enter other occupations too for fulfilling need of their economy which is quite obvious. right?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> NSW website states that "It is planned that NSW nominate 2000 eligible applicants through the remaining intakes this financial year"
> which means both 3rd and 4th intake will take place and they are looking to increase number of places to 2000 per intake instead of existing 1000
> October intake will have 1000 places though


I think you're wrong... They mean they have 2 more application windows after the october one. In january (1000) and in april (1000) which is 2000 in total.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

^ totally agree


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

It's a bit frus..situation for me of being in ICT category, but i agree with SWATSANDY, got a valid point 
Other people should also get a fair chance to get on board !

ICT guys including me is passing through a touch situation of patience**


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

gig said:


> Guys pls update my details as my computer is not working im sending text from cell phone.
> Gig
> Code 254421 regist nurse RN
> Exp. 5+ yrs
> ...



gig! kindly update your IELTS score in excel sheet. Thanks

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Still only 16.
Means if we consider overall then also the max figure of NSW application will be @160. Guys...there is fair chances exists for ICT and accounts to get approval for apply in oct intake.
Keep watching the NSW announcement after 22 oct.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Still only 16.
> Means if we consider overall then also the max figure of NSW application will be @160. Guys...there is fair chances exists for ICT and accounts to get approval for apply in oct intake.
> Keep watching the NSW announcement after 22 oct.


I don't think NSW will change the Oct Occupation list but there 's still hope for all of us. For non ICT & accounts majors they will face less competition to get their foot in the door and if NSW couldn't fill 1000 applications on Oct intake - that means more changes for ICT & accounts.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Judging from the excel sheet (compared to the July intake)...it really seem to be a very drastic drop in applicants..lets hope for a smooth application process on 22nd Oct & hope that there will be ample places left for NSW Business to consider opening the places up for ICT & Accountants also..that would be a perfect win-win situation..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

can anybody explain the timeframe it will take from applying for ss and grant of visa in 190
suppose we apply on 22 oct...so wat would be the time till we can get our visa 
what is the procedure after applying for SS


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> can anybody explain the timeframe it will take from applying for ss and grant of visa in 190
> suppose we apply on 22 oct...so wat would be the time till we can get our visa
> what is the procedure after applying for SS


Dear what my experience based on the data observed from this forum is If you succeed to apply in oct intake and if no delays in future than in the end of march 2015 u can imagine yourself enjoying coffee at a nice place somewhere in Sydney with yours new friends  and may be we we both would be sitting around the table there


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Dear what my experience based on the data observed from this forum is If you succeed to apply in oct intake and if no delays in future than in the end of march 2015 u can imagine yourself enjoying coffee at a nice place somewhere in Sydney with yours new friends  and may be we we both would be sitting around the table there


Good imagination. ..keep it up...!!!!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Dear what my experience based on the data observed from this forum is If you succeed to apply in oct intake and if no delays in future than in the end of march 2015 u can imagine yourself enjoying coffee at a nice place somewhere in Sydney with yours new friends  and may be we we both would be sitting around the table there


looking forward to having coffee with u
though we may miss the world cup by month or so...but still getting there is more important than anything else as it will be lifetime opportunity


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

sam657 said:


> gig! kindly update your IELTS score in excel sheet. Thanks
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


L 7.5

R 7
W 6
S 6.5
Pls sam update in the sheet. Thanks in advance


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> looking forward to having coffee with u
> though we may miss the world cup by month or so...but still getting there is more important than anything else as it will be lifetime opportunity


I am optimistic for world cup!!!!
At least semis and final...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am optimistic for world cup!!!!
> At least semis and final...



Thank God im quite away from these tensions.. I rarely watch cricket. Actually im not very much interested in cricket


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW says "rest 2000 intake will be on basis of demand".
> Read carefully. Means 4th intake will not take place.


My above quote is reality now.
Check NSW website.
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-nominated-migration

They will open as like DIBP. Will select as per their demand on basis of field of experience and resume.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> My above quote is reality now.
> Check NSW website.
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-nominated-migration
> 
> They will open as like DIBP. Will select as per their demand on basis of field of experience and resume.


This is only for applications from January 2015 onwards.


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> Dhuri Saab,
> 
> Please get your entry done in the spread sheet as well.....!!!!



already done H.ran.Wa:israel:


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Could you please add me in the excel sheet. My particulars are
Country of Passport: Bangladesh
Occupation: University Lecturer
On-shore
Experience: 3 years
IELTS: L7, R8, W6.5, S6 (Min 6)
55 points without SS.

I believe row 13 in excel sheet is my particulars as I entered it yesterday.
Thanks


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

gurnaaz said:


> DIBP and skilled assessment authorties have good connection. So they know easily from the data which occupations have much positive outcomes. Guys in 2013 nsw increased nomination number and future australia will come up with many programs. Australian govt. Have so many sources for make better economy, now they need skilled man power.


I am riding in the same boat . ICT removed . quit a disappointment after so much of waiting .


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

khanmujeebin said:


> I am riding in the same boat . ICT removed . quit a disappointment after so much of waiting .


I am the victim of 14th July disaster. I was tensed since 14 July morning till 4th oct.
You can't imagine the pressure and mental condition. Many time I thought of dropping out.
Now the situation is like NSW has offered me invitation specially.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am the victim of 14th July disaster. I was tensed since 14 July morning till 4th oct.
> You can't imagine the pressure and mental condition. Many time I thought of dropping out.
> Now the situation is like NSW has offered me invitation specially.


congratus....
how it is special?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Alfar said:


> Could you please add me in the excel sheet. My particulars are
> Country of Passport: Bangladesh
> Occupation: University Lecturer
> On-shore
> ...


Your detail are already there in spread sheet.....all the best...!!!


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Alfar said:


> Could you please add me in the excel sheet. My particulars are
> Country of Passport: Bangladesh
> Occupation: University Lecturer
> On-shore
> ...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

seems this time NSW immigration officers wouldn't be able to make a huge money bcz of less candidates They may start repenting after October


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sam657 said:


> seems this time NSW immigration officers wouldn't be able to make a huge money bcz of less candidates They may start repenting after October


yes, Looks like they will issue apology statement in January and double up the ICT invitations


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> yes, Looks like they will issue apology statement in January and double up the ICT invitations



Hahahaha i wish it happens


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> yes, Looks like they will issue apology statement in January and double up the ICT invitations


How many ICT guys are there waiting for Oct intake? I am one of those miserable creatures


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> yes, Looks like they will issue apology statement in January and double up the ICT invitations


I feel...NSW will change SOL again on 1st Nov and allow ICT and Accountants to apply SS.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope whatever u told it will happen in future for ICT occupation


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

yagakeerthikiran said:


> How many ICT guys are there waiting for Oct intake? I am one of those miserable creatures


Me too. Hope ICT and other removed occupations will back in list soon .


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

While filling EOI can I leave blank the field of "given name " and type the full name in "family name " field . Bcoz in passport family name is not mentioned. Help guys. Nsw already did the damage for me now pls you guys can help me. If any other difficulty you guys faced during filling EOI pls let me know so tht i will do right things. Thanks


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I feel...NSW will change SOL again on 1st Nov and allow ICT and Accountants to apply SS.


What I feel is ICT would be included in Jan. For Oct intake NSW would have very less applications, So they would process all by mid Dec an leave for Christmas vacations. I think then they would release new SOL by Jan 2015.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gurnaaz said:


> While filling EOI can I leave blank the field of "given name " and type the full name in "family name " field . Bcoz in passport family name is not mentioned. Help guys. Nsw already did the damage for me now pls you guys can help me. If any other difficulty you guys faced during filling EOI pls let me know so tht i will do right things. Thanks


If u have only one name, mention it in family name. Leave blank given name. - this quote is there in guidelines of filling EOI.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

karthik8823 said:


> What I feel is ICT would be included in Jan. For Oct intake NSW would have very less applications, So they would process all by mid Dec an leave for Christmas vacations. I think then they would release new SOL by Jan 2015.


Yeah, we all can pray and hope for the best...
With disclaimer that in Jan there will be more rush to submit the application from ICT :-(

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

its interesting to see how states are allocating their 190 given to them by DIPB, not sure if they will run out of 190's


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Most of ICT applicants left this forum. Im also from ICT stream but im going to take participate in 22 oct intake by submiting my friend's application. He is not much familiar with computers. He is also in this thread under "gig" name. So its my humble request guys please each other so everyone will fulfill his dreams. Your little help may make someones future.


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

I am preparing documents for October submission. What information should an 'employment reference' and 'letter of reference' in the optional checklist should include. Would appreciate if you provide some detail information or an appropriate link regarding these. 

Also just curious about this - what are your thoughts/predictions about the October intake? As a number of occupations excluded now, would you expect the 1000 be filled under an hour like the July one?


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

gurnaaz said:


> While filling EOI can I leave blank the field of "given name " and type the full name in "family name " field . Bcoz in passport family name is not mentioned. Help guys. Nsw already did the damage for me now pls you guys can help me. If any other difficulty you guys faced during filling EOI pls let me know so tht i will do right things. Thanks


Yes you can leave the given name.

Fill your full name in family name


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Jasper2014 said:


> I am preparing documents for October submission. What information should an 'employment reference' and 'letter of reference' in the optional checklist should include. Would appreciate if you provide some detail information or an appropriate link regarding these.
> 
> Also just curious about this - what are your thoughts/predictions about the October intake? As a number of occupations excluded now, would you expect the 1000 be filled under an hour like the July one?


My suggestion is don't waste your time for optional documents .

last time link was closed with in 15 min. 

So just fill the initial details like passport;EOI number; ielts ref number ; ur assessment number and so on if i missed . I am double sure if any supporting or additional documents is req. from u then they will mail you . So don't worry just do it.


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Jasper2014 said:


> I am preparing documents for October submission. What information should an 'employment reference' and 'letter of reference' in the optional checklist should include. Would appreciate if you provide some detail information or an appropriate link regarding these.
> 
> Also just curious about this - what are your thoughts/predictions about the October intake? As a number of occupations excluded now, would you expect the 1000 be filled under an hour like the July one?



No one have this answer . Just wake up early and do it ASAP


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> My suggestion is don't waste your time for optional documents .
> 
> last time link was closed with in 15 min.
> 
> So just fill the initial details like passport;EOI number; ielts ref number ; ur assessment number and so on if i missed . I am double sure if any supporting or additional documents is req. from u then they will mail you . So don't worry just do it.


focus on mandat docs... thats what i have done and submitted application successfully.


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> focus on mandat docs... thats what i have done and submitted application successfully.


Thanks all for you suggestions to focus on the mandatory documents. Since i am claiming points for work experience, I believe that I need employment related reference letters together with the mandatory documents.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Can anybody explain me state sponsorship process for NSW 190
I submitted my EOI with 55 points on 7 August and mentioned NSW as preferred location 
Now whats next
My occupation code is 233512


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Can anybody explain me state sponsorship process for NSW 190
> I submitted my EOI with 55 points on 7 August and mentioned NSW as preferred location
> Now whats next
> My occupation code is 233512




5 number state will give you or can you share your point break down because Your score should be 60. ? NSW stranded processing for a nomination application is 12 week. for more info check below link

After lodgement - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Jasper2014 said:


> I am preparing documents for October submission. What information should an 'employment reference' and 'letter of reference' in the optional checklist should include. Would appreciate if you provide some detail information or an appropriate link regarding these.
> 
> Also just curious about this - what are your thoughts/predictions about the October intake? As a number of occupations excluded now, would you expect the 1000 be filled under an hour like the July one?



##Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment of your work experience from your skills assessing authority. 

You should refer to the DIBP Booklet 6 for comprehensive information on the type of evidence you should include ##


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Jasper2014 said:


> Thanks all for you suggestions to focus on the mandatory documents. Since i am claiming points for work experience, I believe that I need employment related reference letters together with the mandatory documents.


AS I told you mandat docs would suffice so assessment copy of your skill will work for all your work exp


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> 5 number state will give you or can you share your point break down because Your score should be 60. ? NSW stranded processing for a nomination application is 12 week. for more info check below link
> 
> After lodgement - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


My points were 55 only coz i did not get any points for Ielts
My agent submitted my EOI for visa 190 and sent me a copy of it
I reckon now next step would be to apply for nomination on 22 Oct
My questions are as belows
1.Why they ask us to give our preferred state in EOI if we have to again apply for state sponsorship separately
2.what is difference between submitting EOI and applying for state sponsorship (in this case NSW)


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> My points were 55 only coz i did not get any points for Ielts
> My agent submitted my EOI for visa 190 and sent me a copy of it
> I reckon now next step would be to apply for nomination on 22 Oct
> My questions are as belows
> ...


EOI is the process of immigration department for showing your interest n migration. Since you need additional 5 points of state sponsorship (to make total 60 points) so you would need NSW approval for nomination.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Updated ...
Thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Sam, pls edit the names and change to user names. So that we can relate the updates.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Sam, pls edit the names and change to user names. So that we can relate the updates.



Ok dear, i will doit as soon as i know someone's name. And the sheet is completely editable by any one, You can also edit any thing u want


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jasper2014 said:


> Thanks all for you suggestions to focus on the mandatory documents. Since i am claiming points for work experience, I believe that I need employment related reference letters together with the mandatory documents.


Joseph have u entered ur details in excel sheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Ok dear, i will doit as soon as i know someone's name. And the sheet is completely editable by any one, You can also edit any thing u want


I use android application of this forum. So I can see excel file but can not edit.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Today is 11 October. 11 more days to go....


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0




Guys Any prediction on how October 22nd intake will take place..i can see from the above excel sheet only very less number of candidates applying ...lets share and discuss 

Also Kindly add information for applying the october 22nd Application forms and uploading of docs if any


thanks 
Subha


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Guys Any prediction on how October 22nd intake will take place..i can see from the above excel sheet only very less number of candidates applying ...lets share and discuss
> 
> Also Kindly add information for applying the october 22nd Application forms and uploading of docs if any
> 
> ...


October intake will be quite silent as compare to July intake due to ICT suspended occupations. People can apply comfortably with no hurry.:juggle:


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> Guys Any prediction on how October 22nd intake will take place..i can see from the above excel sheet only very less number of candidates applying ...lets share and discuss
> 
> Also Kindly add information for applying the october 22nd Application forms and uploading of docs if any
> 
> ...


Hi Subah,

I have noticed that, we both are applying for the same profile (i.e. 233914). May I know whether you are going to lodge the application form through any agency or yourself?

Also if possible, could you please let me know the required documents?

Thanks
Ganram


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Dear All, 

As mentioned in NSW webpage, the maximum intake for Oct 2014 is 1000 only. This figure is for all Occupation together or each occupation intake is 1000?

Please clarify.

Thanks
Ganram


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

NSW nomination 190 visa

Application round will open on 22 October, 10:00 AEDT (UTC+11 hours). This intake will be open for 1,000 applications.

When the intake opens the link to the application form will appear on this page.
Agriculture Consultant is included in the Oct Occupation List. So, we can apply on 22nd Oct.

The application link will remain active until the number of applications received reaches 1,000.
When will that decision be made?

NSW Trade & Investment is working on a methodology to move away from "first in, first served" basis. The aim is that the methodology will be rolled out from 1 January 2014. Decisions about which occupations are available and what other conditions apply to future intakes will be made available closer to opening times. Details will be published on the NSW Trade & Investment website.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Bhatti, are you applying in 22 Oct intake?
If yes, pls enter your details in below excel file.



sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0





mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> NSW nomination 190 visa
> 
> Application round will open on 22 October, 10:00 AEDT (UTC+11 hours). This intake will be open for 1,000 applications.
> 
> ...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

ganram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As mentioned in NSW webpage, the maximum intake for Oct 2014 is 1000 only. This figure is for all Occupation together or each occupation intake is 1000?
> 
> ...


Dear 1000 applications mean to be from all occupations. And for required documents. Read the states website and also 2 days before the lodging we would all discuss each and every thing needed to submit application.

for the time being You must keep the scan color copies of following things in ur hand
1- IELTS trf ( minimum 6 Band each)
2- Assessment letter (incase of claiming experience points u must have experience mentioned on this letter otherwise not required)
3- Bio data page of passport
4- Resume
5- Graduation or master degrees's Certificate and transcripts
6- EOI ID ( the unique number which is assigned after filling EOI)
7- Credit card to pay 300 AUD(off-shore applicants) and 350 AUD(on-shore applicants)

I would suggest just go for theses mentioned docs, rest will be provided on demand from NSW


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Bhatti, are you applying in 22 Oct intake?
> If yes, pls enter your details in below excel file.


OK dude


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi, i m new on this forum. 
Please add my details in the Nsw oct intake spreedsheet, as its not possible from my phn.

Name- Sam
Country- india
Occupation- electronics engineer
Off shore
Ielts- L8, W6.5, R6.5, S6 (overall-7)


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Dear 1000 applications mean to be from all occupations. And for required documents. Read the states website and also 2 days before the lodging we would all discuss each and every thing needed to submit application.
> 
> for the time being You must keep the scan color copies of following things in ur hand
> 1- IELTS trf ( minimum 6 Band each)
> ...


Thanks a lot Sam, Then I have to lodge my application ASAP, 

One more question, I have received my +ve outcome report on Nov 2013 and my work experience was mentioned in that letter was till June 2013 only. So will they count my remaining work experience? i.e from June 2013 to till date?


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

princebatth said:


> Hi, i m new on this forum.
> Please add my details in the Nsw oct intake spreedsheet, as its not possible from my phn.
> 
> Name- Sam
> ...



Hi Sam,

I have added your information in spreedsheet, FYI
Points without SS & Experience are kept blank.


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

ganram said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I have added your information in spreedsheet, FYI
> Points without SS & Experience are kept blank.



Hi,
Ss- apply for ss of nsw in oct intake.
Work exp- 6 yrs


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

Points without ss= 55


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

princebatth said:


> Hi, i m new on this forum.
> Please add my details in the Nsw oct intake spreedsheet, as its not possible from my phn.
> 
> Name- Sam
> ...


Sam657,
Mention name as "princebatth" not as sam. Because we can relate his/her updates.


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

princebatth said:


> Points without ss= 55



Filled all.


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

ganram said:


> Filled all.


Thanks...


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi guys
Somebody told me tht if i want to claim points for experience then point test advice is necessary from related skill assessment authority. Is it right?
He said experience should be assessed. Pls clarify.
But nsw or dibp dnt mentioned about this. They only required positive skill assessmnt. 
1. Positive skill assessment is Ok for claiming point of experince.
2. Positive assessmnt + point advisory test is Ok for exp. Points.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gig said:


> Hi guys
> Somebody told me tht if i want to claim points for experience then point test advice is necessary from related skill assessment authority. Is it right?
> He said experience should be assessed. Pls clarify.
> But nsw or dibp dnt mentioned about this. They only required positive skill assessmnt.
> ...


Your education qualification must be assessed positive by assessing authority.
If you haven't assessed your experience from any authority and claiming points for experience, please provide all proofs of experience to NSW to support your claim.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

ganram said:


> Hi Subah,
> 
> I have noticed that, we both are applying for the same profile (i.e. 233914). May I know whether you are going to lodge the application form through any agency or yourself?
> 
> ...


Hi 

I am going to launch application by myself ....the mandatory Documents are

Skill Assement
Ielts
CV 
Passport and Educational Qualification 

And if any Letter of Reference from ur company if u have but this may be optional if you have done ur wrk exp assesment from ur EA..


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

ganram said:


> Thanks a lot Sam, Then I have to lodge my application ASAP,
> 
> One more question, I have received my +ve outcome report on Nov 2013 and my work experience was mentioned in that letter was till June 2013 only. So will they count my remaining work experience? i.e from June 2013 to till date?


Dear this is one of the questions which are still unclear to me. My own experience is one year more than the assessment letter shows as im in the same company but i dont know how dibp will consider. Any other can shed light on this


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Dear this is one of the questions which are still unclear to me. My own experience is one year more than the assessment letter shows as im in the same company but i dont know how dibp will consider. Any other can shed light on this


Dear ganram and sam,
You have to provide the details of employment after say june 2013(after the time of EA reference). So that NSW can understand that you are in the job even after EA assessment. And give you points according to your updated experience.
Better you provide atleast one year prior to EA statement date and after EA date.
Means if EA had assessed till june 13 then provide employment details from june 12 to till now.
Hope I have clarified your query.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear ganram and sam,
> You have to provide the details of employment after say june 2013(after the time of EA reference). So that NSW can understand that you are in the job even after EA assessment. And give you points according to your updated experience.
> Better you provide atleast one year prior to EA statement date and after EA date.
> Means if EA had assessed till june 13 then provide employment details from june 12 to till now.
> Hope I have clarified your query.


Hmm thanks , seems a valid solutions


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

ganram said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As mentioned in NSW webpage, the maximum intake for Oct 2014 is 1000 only. This figure is for all Occupation together or each occupation intake is 1000?
> 
> ...


Its total 1000 not for each occupation


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi mates
My question is about booklet 6. Is this booklet have all the guidelines regarding EOI, online nsw nomination and dibp 190 aplication ?
Any sugestion regarding EOI and online documents uploading on 22 oct.
One question which is still not cleared to me i.e. after browsing required docs during filling online nsw form is thrte any key or button for upload the docs. Somebody from july intake said tht aftet browsing just click on PAY NOW button then docs uploading starts and this show processing bar on screen. Pls clarify guys


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gig said:


> Hi mates
> My question is about booklet 6. Is this booklet have all the guidelines regarding EOI, online nsw nomination and dibp 190 aplication ?
> Any sugestion regarding EOI and online documents uploading on 22 oct.
> One question which is still not cleared to me i.e. after browsing required docs during filling online nsw form is thrte any key or button for upload the docs. Somebody from july intake said tht aftet browsing just click on PAY NOW button then docs uploading starts and this show processing bar on screen. Pls clarify guys


Somebody told you right, need to browse all docs and then pay now...but this was the last intake pattern...they can change this time.
Hope for the best mate....


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr. Warriach you filled EOI or not yet. If filled then howz ur exp. Was it simple or not. Which part was difficult.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone in here, im about to file application for NSW sponsorship by next, as a mechanical engineer 233512, what can u suggest to be successful with this one, i have already got positve on my skill assessment, ielts result competent, certificates ready, 10 yrs works experience with certification, diploma, transcript and training certificates all ready, thanks in advance


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

hi all
i have total 6 year experience and acs count only 2 years.if some condition add in nsw nomination like three years experience required for nomination then which experience count three or six.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Good afternoon everyone in here, im about to file application for NSW sponsorship by next, as a mechanical engineer 233512, what can u suggest to be successful with this one, i have already got positve on my skill assessment, ielts result competent, certificates ready, 10 yrs works experience with certification, diploma, transcript and training certificates all ready, thanks in advance


Welcome Dear , kindly fill this information in this sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Dear apparently it seems quite less number of applicants for your occupation, Chances are higher this time, but even then be ready at the opening time.


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi all, 
Someone told me that internet speed play very important role during filling online nsw form..
If yes, then what should be the min speed we require.. ?
Currently I have 2 mb internet line


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys I just filled EOI but not submitted it. I m bit confused bcoz when I roughly counts my piint it was 55 without ss. But EOI shows 60. I dnt know eoi automatically added 5 points. Pls help. I have done masters. When I click on "?" For help in front of masters column. It shows 15 points. But as I know dibp or all states give maximun points 10 for education and tht of bachelors. Pls clarify and help guys


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

princebatth said:


> Hi all,
> Someone told me that internet speed play very important role during filling online nsw form..
> If yes, then what should be the min speed we require.. ?
> Currently I have 2 mb internet line


2 mbps is enough speed. As we all know due to suspension of ict occupations this round will give usmuch time to fill online form. In july intake there was so many applicnts of ict and all of them submitted file within first 30 mins thts why site was slow due to network traffic. But this time 512 kbps also works.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gig said:


> 2 mbps is enough speed. As we all know due to suspension of ict occupations this round will give usmuch time to fill online form. In july intake there was so many applicnts of ict and all of them submitted file within first 30 mins thts why site was slow due to network traffic. But this time 512 kbps also works.


Oct 2014 intake will remain open at least for one month. I am planning to lodge my application thru' my android phone with 3G service!!!!


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Oct 2014 intake will remain open at least for one month. I am planning to lodge my application thru' my android phone with 3G service!!!!


Thanks...


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys skill assessment reference number is on the right top corner of every page. Is it right?
While filling EOI full refernce number have to type in column.
Refernce no. Eg. 1234567(xx)


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

I m confused abt alphabets in the brackets in the end of refernce number. Example of ref. No. 1234567(xx)


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Stay tuned to this forum on 22 Oct.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

keyur said:


> hi all
> i have total 6 year experience and acs count only 2 years.if some condition add in nsw nomination like three years experience required for nomination then which experience count three or six.


Don't worry there will be no such condition for oct intake...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gurnaaz said:


> Guys I just filled EOI but not submitted it. I m bit confused bcoz when I roughly counts my piint it was 55 without ss. But EOI shows 60. I dnt know eoi automatically added 5 points. Pls help. I have done masters. When I click on "?" For help in front of masters column. It shows 15 points. But as I know dibp or all states give maximun points 10 for education and tht of bachelors. Pls clarify and help guys


Submit your EOI. At the end, there will be points breakdown and total points calculated by system wil be self evident. You can change/update anything untill you receive invitation....go ahead


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

*SS*



sam657 said:


> Dear 1000 applications mean to be from all occupations. And for required documents. Read the states website and also 2 days before the lodging we would all discuss each and every thing needed to submit application.
> 
> for the time being You must keep the scan color copies of following things in ur hand
> 1- IELTS trf ( minimum 6 Band each)
> ...


Hi Sam and all,
Thanks very much for this info.
I'm bit of a confused regarding documents, should they only be color scanned copies of original? No attested copies required? I'm in a view that scanned copies of attested documents are required. Please clarify.

Is there any special/recommended format for resume for NSW? 

I'm waiting for the EA outcome. Today they are processing 20th July and I had applied on 21st Julylane:. Let's see how it goes with the ambitious goal to apply for NSW SS in October. I'll update my details in google docs for this batch as soon as I get assessment. Any idea how much time my assessment will take now? I want to catch this lucky train of engineers.

Thanks all for sharing/commenting valuable views,


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

iqraaswad said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> Thanks very much for this info.
> I'm bit of a confused regarding documents, should they only be color scanned copies of original? No attested copies required? I'm in a view that scanned copies of attested documents are required. Please clarify.
> 
> ...



1- Only color scans of original docs are required, no attestation for any thing.
2- The normal CV that you use for jobs is enough
2- Immediately send an email to EA. explain that you have to apply on 22ncd, because in 2, 3 days they would give ur outcome to be posted by normal post which may take 10 to 15 days and u will miss the chance.

Right now email the your EA recipt number and all details and request them to send you a scan copy of the letter when it is assessed to be able to provide it to NSW.

Hope that helps and for any helpu can email me on [email protected]


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

iqraaswad said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> Thanks very much for this info.
> I'm bit of a confused regarding documents, should they only be color scanned copies of original? No attested copies required? I'm in a view that scanned copies of attested documents are required. Please clarify.
> 
> ...


They must have completed your assessment. Send mail and ask for your outcome.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Dear 1000 applications mean to be from all occupations. And for required documents. Read the states website and also 2 days before the lodging we would all discuss each and every thing needed to submit application.
> 
> for the time being You must keep the scan color copies of following things in ur hand
> 1- IELTS trf ( minimum 6 Band each)
> ...


sam I returned to Pakistan yesterday after pilgrimage and was surprised to find nsw intake date delayed till 22nd Oct

I have EA assessment letter ready but dint opt for relevant skilled employment exp assessed by the EA. Should I be having a relavent job experience letter ready to claim points for work experience ?


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> sam I returned to Pakistan yesterday after pilgrimage and was surprised to find nsw intake date delayed till 22nd Oct
> 
> I have EA assessment letter ready but dint opt for relevant skilled employment exp assessed by the EA. Should I be having a relavent job experience letter ready to claim points for work experience ?


You don't need your skilled employment assessed from assessing authority. If you like to claim points for experience, just include your employment documents with your SS application.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

I have filled and submitted EOI but problem which I faced during filling EOI was education part. There was column of degree name, institution name, dates. After filling education fields when i saved then there was one more field shown " campus name".
No details in it so its blank. But when i am clicking on edit "campus name" field is not available. Pls clarify.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

14 oct 2014....today we might have completed our ss application...


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

gig said:


> I have filled and submitted EOI but problem which I faced during filling EOI was education part. There was column of degree name, institution name, dates. After filling education fields when i saved then there was one more field shown " campus name".
> No details in it so its blank. But when i am clicking on edit "campus name" field is not available. Pls clarify.


I think, if your institution was outside Australia, then its not necessary to include campus name. Don't worry mate.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 14 oct 2014....today we might have completed our ss application...


Hi tirik 
If you hve some info regarding filling EOI then pls solve this query. Under education part campus name field is not present when i entered details such as degree name, institution, dates etc. But after saved these, form showing also campus name but it is blank. Question is you also notifify this issue at tht time


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Alfar said:


> You don't need your skilled employment assessed from assessing authority. If you like to claim points for experience, just include your employment documents with your SS application.


hi friends 
*Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment of your work experience from your skills assessing authority.You should refer to the DIBP Booklet 6 for comprehensive information on the type of evidence you should include.
*

this is there in the NSW website so in my case i have done my wrk Exp Assesment so it not required to upload other documents like Appointment letter ,payslips bank statments,and letter of Reference because why i am asking this question is if we dont need to load this means we will save time and we can quickly launch our applicationi 


is my thought right frds

Subha


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

subhasamaran said:


> hi friends
> Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment of your work experience from your skills assessing authority.You should refer to the DIBP Booklet 6 for comprehensive information on the type of evidence you should include.
> 
> 
> ...


What is your accessing authority ?

Its beneficial to upload doc's releted to your work experience. This will save time and unnecessary emails from NSW later.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> What is your accessing authority ?
> 
> Its beneficial to upload doc's releted to your work experience. This will save time and unnecessary emails from NSW later.


Warraich bhji i filled and submitted eoi. One column under education part tht is campus name created bit confusion. It was not in the form when i filled but when i saved it shown blank. You also faced same type of issue.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> What is your accessing authority ?
> 
> Its beneficial to upload doc's releted to your work experience. This will save time and unnecessary emails from NSW later.


My Assesing Authority is EA 

Ya its Always better to upload documents i accept that But with NSw application closed last time within hours i am thinkng to load the letter from EA which has my Education and Skilled Employment Assesed ...


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Don't worry there will be no such condition for oct intake...


my occupation not in list so i will plan in january...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> sam I returned to Pakistan yesterday after pilgrimage and was surprised to find nsw intake date delayed till 22nd Oct
> 
> I have EA assessment letter ready but dint opt for relevant skilled employment exp assessed by the EA. Should I be having a relavent job experience letter ready to claim points for work experience ?


Dear if you havnt got your experince assessed by EA then you must submitt employment reffernce letters, pay slips or any relevnt doc that proovs your experice must be included for claiming expereince points


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gig said:


> I have filled and submitted EOI but problem which I faced during filling EOI was education part. There was column of degree name, institution name, dates. After filling education fields when i saved then there was one more field shown " campus name".
> No details in it so its blank. But when i am clicking on edit "campus name" field is not available. Pls clarify.


I can't see such field in my EOI.
Leave blank the campus field.
No harm in leaving blank.
After all you are going to provide educational docs to NSW and later for Visa procedures.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Welcome Dear , kindly fill this information in this sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Dear apparently it seems quite less number of applicants for your occupation, Chances are higher this time, but even then be ready at the opening time.


Pinoy and siddhi haven't made entry yet...


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Dear if you havnt got your experince assessed by EA then you must submitt employment reffernce letters, pay slips or any relevnt doc that proovs your experice must be included for claiming expereince points


Hi sam,
How the exp got assessed from EA? I have got positive assessment from EA as electronics engineer.. Is this letter also valid for for claiming experience points.
Please explain.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

princebatth said:


> Hi sam,
> How the exp got assessed from EA? I have got positive assessment from EA as electronics engineer.. Is this letter also valid for for claiming experience points.
> Please explain.



Dear EA gives two kind of assessment 1. Qualification ( mandatory for all of us)
2. experience assessment ( required only when u have to claim points for experience and u have to pay extra 250 AUd to EA.

read ur letter , at the bottom EA mentions your experience dates (start to end) if u had applied for experience assessment as well.

Now if there is nothing mention about experience u will have to provide employer reference letter to NSW to claim experience points

Hope that answers


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

princebatth said:


> Hi sam,
> How the exp got assessed from EA? I have got positive assessment from EA as electronics engineer.. Is this letter also valid for for claiming experience points.
> Please explain.


If Experience is not assessed along with qualification, then provide experience documents to NSW.


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes.. Got it now.. Thanks..
I have only got educational assessment from EA.. So i have to provide all my job related doc. to claim exp points..


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

guys in the excel sheet there is a guy deepak who wud apply on 22nd as software engineer

is he unaware or overconfident


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

princebatth said:


> Yes.. Got it now.. Thanks..
> I have only got educational assessment from EA.. So i have to provide all my job related doc. to claim exp points..


Definitely batth saab....


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

guys, those who had applied last July 2014 intake....I have a question regarding the application form particularly on the dependent portion. If I choose yes, will it requires me to fill-up the details of my dependents? Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> guys, those who had applied last July 2014 intake....I have a question regarding the application form particularly on the dependent portion. If I choose yes, will it requires me to fill-up the details of my dependents? Appreciate your feedback.


No. You have to provide only number of dependents who will be included in visa application.
In visa application you have to provide dependents' details.


----------



## MissC (Oct 11, 2014)

Good Day guys!

I am an onshore nurse applicant for NSW SS October 2014. I have no points for my work experience overseas since it is only for two years. 
-Q: Do I have to attach my work experience proof even if it doesnt have points on the 190 visa?

Thank you so much for your help guys.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> No. You have to provide only number of dependents who will be included in visa application.
> In visa application you have to provide dependents' details.


Is any commitment statement (write up) is required for NSW SS against 02 year moral obligation to live in & work in?


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

MissC said:


> Good Day guys!
> 
> I am an onshore nurse applicant for NSW SS October 2014. I have no points for my work experience overseas since it is only for two years.
> -Q: Do I have to attach my work experience proof even if it doesnt have points on the 190 visa?
> ...


No need.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> Is any commitment statement (write up) is required for NSW SS against 02 year moral obligation to live in & work in?


It's already mentioned in SS online application. If you do not click on agree button, application cannot be submitted!!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

MissC said:


> Good Day guys!
> 
> I am an onshore nurse applicant for NSW SS October 2014. I have no points for my work experience overseas since it is only for two years.
> -Q: Do I have to attach my work experience proof even if it doesnt have points on the 190 visa?
> ...


No need.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

hi guys, i have query regarding my experience...
my institute gave me experience excluding my leave ...like i was on leave for three months and these dates not included in my experience..after leave i joined another branch of same institute... its like that from 2 jan 2013 to 30 may 2013...then went on leave from 1 june 2013 to 30 aug 2013, from 1 sept i joined another branch of same institute till date, now how I will write my previous experience in EOI as from 1 jan 2013 to 30 may or 30 aug 2013????? pls help...........


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

gig said:


> hi guys, i have query regarding my experience...
> my institute gave me experience excluding my leave ...like i was on leave for three months and these dates not included in my experience..after leave i joined another branch of same institute... its like that from 2 jan 2013 to 30 may 2013...then went on leave from 1 june 2013 to 30 aug 2013, from 1 sept i joined another branch of same institute till date, now how I will write my previous experience in EOI as from 1 jan 2013 to 30 may or 30 aug 2013????? pls help...........


Branch or Location does not matter, One Employer should have only one letter.
I am surprised why leaves are not the part of experience. 
No Employer does that. I guess if that's the case then you have to remove this too.


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi, 
Can anyone have the sample of july intake application form..??


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

princebatth said:


> hi,
> can anyone have the sample of july intake application form..??




View attachment 29657


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Branch or Location does not matter, One Employer should have only one letter.
> I am surprised why leaves are not the part of experience.
> No Employer does that. I guess if that's the case then you have to remove this too.


hi sandip 
i also read from other forums, medical leaves or leaves those are not paid , these can not be part of experince.
immigrations also mentioned. if somebody have medical or maternity leave on full pay then it will be counted in exp. bcoz DIBP need pay slips etc. so its good to exclude three months.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

i am waiting with a hope for 22 oct...........

is it possible to apply or not ..........


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

[quoteoccupationr;5497873]i am waiting with a hope for 22 oct...........

is it possible to apply or not ..........[/quote]

Which occupation?


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> View attachment 29657



It is too small read....do you have pdf copy....or bigger one....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

romanhasan said:


> It is too small read....do you have pdf copy....or bigger one....


Refer Page 1052 of thread "NSW state sponsorship progress!". You will have screen of NSW SS application.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

Electrical Engineer.

Actually I am tensed that the application server will open for how long...........at this time.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hasnur said:


> Electrical Engineer.
> 
> Actually I am tensed that the application server will open for how long...........at this time.


I am sure this is the same feeling for the other 24 applicants (including myself) on the google spreadsheet due to the chaotic scenario that took place on 14 July. 

What we can do to make this work out for all of us is to share information each other via this thread, and of course to wake up earlier to be on standby mode in front of our computers !

5 days to go ! (excluding today & 22nd Oct)


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

hasnur said:


> Electrical Engineer.
> 
> Actually I am tensed that the application server will open for how long...........at this time.


Will be open till 19th January 2015.
Coz applicants are very less and I feel that oct intake will not be completely filled till start of next intake.


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Will be open till 19th January 2015.
> Coz applicants are very less and I feel that oct intake will not be completely filled till start of next intake.


You might be right, but nobody know what will happen. Let's hope for the best. 
Days are passing very slowly: waiting and waiting. . .


----------



## Raqib_ (Apr 16, 2014)

can anyone please share the previous NSW SS nomination online application form in July 14 intake.

I need to know the the basic information required in the application process for July 14 intake


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Raqib_ said:


> can anyone please share the previous NSW SS nomination online application form in July 14 intake.
> 
> I need to know the the basic information required in the application process for July 14 intake


just don't worry about the form, it will be quite straight forward. It took me overall 2 mins to submit the form.
just be ready with all the documents mentioned by NSW.
Good luck.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Raqib_ said:


> can anyone please share the previous NSW SS nomination online application form in July 14 intake.
> 
> I need to know the the basic information required in the application process for July 14 intake


Please go through page 1052 of "NSW State sponsorship progress". Thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Raqib_ said:


> can anyone please share the previous NSW SS nomination online application form in July 14 intake.
> 
> I need to know the the basic information required in the application process for July 14 intake


A lot information is shared in this thread and other threads like NSW state sponsorship_2014.
Pls pls read them prior to raising query. Same questions are wasting time and sometimes creates irritation too. This may lead to disinterest and reduce visits of experts to the forum.

I have posted screenshot link just yesterday or day before yesterday.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

As my occupation was suspended on 3 oct but still im excited abt 22 oct round. Good luck guys. Be unite and share info on this thread this will help you lot. In last intake one applicant name yamming post link in this forum tht help others those were unable to find link. May be this monday there will be some updation on website


----------



## Raqib_ (Apr 16, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Please go through page 1052 of "NSW State sponsorship progress". Thanks


Thanks swatsandy and HWarraich for your valuable feedback.......as I am new in this forum so it will be helpful for me to prepare all necessary information for NSW State sponsorship application.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

hi guys
i just checked my positive skilled assessment and i see assessment authority assessed just more than 3 years experience but i have applied with more than 5 yrs exp. at that time. i did my fisrt 5 yrs of experience in same organisation at same position. but i also did advisory point test and i that they mentioned my all experince is related to my assessed occupation. so pls guys have a look into your positive assessment and have some comments. im not belongs to ICT. i m R nurse.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gig said:


> hi guys
> i just checked my positive skilled assessment and i see assessment authority assessed just more than 3 years experience but i have applied with more than 5 yrs exp. at that time. i did my fisrt 5 yrs of experience in same organisation at same position. but i also did advisory point test and i that they mentioned my all experince is related to my assessed occupation. so pls guys have a look into your positive assessment and have some comments. im not belongs to ICT. i m R nurse.


You can claim your full experience of 5+ years


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You can claim your full experience of 5+ years


thanks mithu93ku, i think all the assessment authorities only assessed work experince for a particular time and give the outcome on that basis. like my friend have applied by providing 3 yrs exp. docs to vetassess and they assessed only one year exp. and give positive result on that basis. thats why advisory point test is good to do for knowing about your all qualification and all exp.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

gig said:


> hi guys
> i just checked my positive skilled assessment and i see assessment authority assessed just more than 3 years experience but i have applied with more than 5 yrs exp. at that time. i did my fisrt 5 yrs of experience in same organisation at same position. but i also did advisory point test and i that they mentioned my all experince is related to my assessed occupation. so pls guys have a look into your positive assessment and have some comments. im not belongs to ICT. i m R nurse.


Since your education/work exp is not from Australia so sometimes authorities deduct certain work exp from your total tenure. you can only claim points for those they have assessed successfully.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Since your education/work exp is not from Australia so sometimes authorities deduct certain work exp from your total tenure. you can only claim points for those they have assessed successfully.[/QUOT
> 
> i was also in same boat. vetassess assessed only 3 yrs exp. from my actual 6 yrs exp. and i have only one employment from same insitution but they just assessed 3 yrs and provide result with positive outcome. after that i applied for point test advice and then they said all 6 yr exp. is related to my occupation. you will claim points for whole exp.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

paul2014 said:


> swatsandy said:
> 
> 
> > Since your education/work exp is not from Australia so sometimes authorities deduct certain work exp from your total tenure. you can only claim points for those they have assessed successfully.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

3 more days to go before D Day for many of us.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

dreamz said:


> 3 more days to go before D Day for many of us.


Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> paul2014 said:
> 
> 
> > This is really contradictory statement.
> ...


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> swatsandy said:
> 
> 
> > no man im not asking abt difference between reports. im just saying they assessed your occupation by taking particular time period. for example if you have 3 yrs total experience then they will assessed only your one year. but this does not mean tht you are not able to claim points for 3 yrs. its all about only vetassess, i dnt know abt other authorities like ACS.
> ...


----------



## divorceandproperty (Oct 11, 2014)

Really read your post and discussion that was amazing and helpful.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

*July 2014 Application ScreenShot*

Here it is guys, the screenshot of July 2014 application.So prepare accordingly  For easy reference *click here*


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

please let me know what information of the card will necessary during payment of 190 online application?
As i want to use my friends card so it is very important to get the data from him on advance basis.


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear do i need to submit my Secondary and Higher Secondary Mark sheet as well along with my certificate? Or only Certificate will be fair enough for these two? I think i need to submit my Graduation Transcript only along with Graduation Certificate...


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Guys, did all the July 14 intakers got their NSW state sponsorship approval?


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> Hi Guys, did all the July 14 intakers got their NSW state sponsorship approval?


approx 700 got the invitations as per DIBP latest report of 13th October.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

romanhasan said:


> Dear do i need to submit my Secondary and Higher Secondary Mark sheet as well along with my certificate? Or only Certificate will be fair enough for these two? I think i need to submit my Graduation Transcript only along with Graduation Certificate...


You only need to submit ur graduation or masters degrees and transctipts


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> approx 700 got the invitations as per DIBP latest report of 13th October.


What about other 300 ? Do you have any info ?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

I learnt from NSW website that Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment of your work experience from your skills assessing authority.

In my case (ANZSCO 233311-Electrical Engineer), I'm claiming points for experience & suppose, Engineers Australia had carried out Qualification Assessment only. Therefore, I should supply Employment reference(s) to NSW at the time of 190 (nomination) application. 

Does NSW carry out experience assessment or simply nominate and the same would be taken care by DIBP at later stage?

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr-J said:


> Here it is guys, the screenshot of July 2014 application.So prepare accordingly  For easy reference *click here*



NSW application shows 'Given name' and 'Last name' as mandatory fields. My full name is mentioned as 'Given name' in my passport. 
So what should I enter in the 'Last name' field of NSW application? Has anybody faced similar issues in the last intake? Kindly guide me on this regard.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

ggk said:


> NSW application shows 'Given name' and 'Last name' as mandatory fields. My full name is mentioned as 'Given name' in my passport.
> So what should I enter in the 'Last name' field of NSW application? Has anybody faced similar issues in the last intake? Kindly guide me on this regard.


There will be one mandatory field in EOI not both. Check and fill your full name id mandatory field of EOI


----------



## irfan1874 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Marine Engineer*

Hi Mohit,
I am also a marine engineer, I have done my class 2 from uk and class 1 from Singapore have more than 3 years of chief and 2nd engineer experience. At present working as a technical superintendent.
recently I have submitted my documents to AMSA, for assessment. what I know is after the assessment, I have to appear for medical and then oral exam. Once that is clear, only then AMSA will issue me certificate of recognition.is it right or not. Could you please tell me any additional info I require or I am on the right track.
Ielts I have 7.5 overall .minimum I have 6.5 in 2 band and rest is 8.5 and 8.

Do I need to appear for ielts again or it is ok.

what is equivalent of advance diploma, and why have they given to you.

You sailed in which capacity and what certificate of competency you were holding at the time of apply.

thanks
Irfan1874





mohitk.mariner said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I am Marine engineer (ships engineer - occupation code 231212) and have got my skill assement done from AMSA.
> Unfortunately they did not credit my marine engineering degree and gave me an equivalent of Advanced diploma AQTP thereby
> ...


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> There will be one mandatory field in EOI not both. Check and fill your full name id mandatory field of EOI


HWarraich,
Thanks for your prompt reply. I was actually talking about the NSW SS application form and not about the EOI. I have already filed the EOI.
As per the screenshot attached in the previous page of this thread, both fields are mandatory in NSW SS application form.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

2 more days to go !


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

dreamz said:


> 2 more days to go !


32 hours to go...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Some highly decent and courteous guy is playing with the excel sheet .

Obviously he is revenging the suspension of his occupation from NSW list.

Dear just think for a while " whoose fault was this?" Kindly let us try our luck. Please


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Some highly decent and courteous guy is playing with the excel sheet .
> 
> Obviously he is revenging the suspension of his occupation from NSW list.
> 
> Dear just think for a while " whoose fault was this?" Kindly let us try our luck. Please


This is childish behaviour. If this is the person mentality, perhaps he/she should consider whether he/she is mentally strong enough for migration.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

we all applicant do not know what will happen on 22nd October. some of us will get the chance some will loose.
waiting with a hope............


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hasnur said:


> we all applicant do not know what will happen on 22nd October. some of us will get the chance some will loose.
> waiting with a hope............


Yes. It is a gamble of chance. Lets help each other to be in the top 1000 applicants.


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

finger crossed! dont know what will happen on 22nd oct!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

I do wish all of you on the forum will have lucks.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

louis ho said:


> I do wish all of you on the forum will have lucks.



louis as u were successful last time, i have a question about our graduation degrees. My engineering degree has registrar signature on front . but the back side has also verification signatures of university officials (just signatures) . wht do u say should i make pdf of back die of degree as well?
what did u do with degrees, how u made pdf?


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

sam657 said:


> louis as u were successful last time, i have a question about our graduation degrees. My engineering degree has registrar signature on front . but the back side has also verification signatures of university officials (just signatures) . wht do u say should i make pdf of back die of degree as well?
> what did u do with degrees, how u made pdf?


front side scan copy would suffice, More information can confuse the reviewer.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

My degrees ( BA and MA) have authorized signatures only in one side and I just need to scan only this page.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> front side scan copy would suffice, More information can confuse the reviewer.


I would agree with you.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

1 more day...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> front side scan copy would suffice, More information can confuse the reviewer.



Thnx swatsandy and louis


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

No link yet............


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

iqraaswad said:


> No link yet............


Its tomorrow...


----------



## _Eugene_ (Aug 1, 2014)

Good luck guys for tomorrow. All the best


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

Good lucks guys who will apply tomorrow. See you Sydney!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

_Eugene_ said:


> Good luck guys for tomorrow. All the best


Eugene. Thanks !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

louis ho said:


> Good lucks guys who will apply tomorrow. See you Sydney!!!


Louis Ho..thanks !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

19 hours to go !


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

The excel sheet list comprises of 33 applicants. During July intake, @12% people have listed in July excel sheet. Considering the same ratio for Oct intake, the max applicants on tomorrow whole day will be 275~300.
Request you forum members to share your reference nos in the form of range. i.e. Say I will share my reference number like 110~119. Means my reference number may be between 110 to 119, including both nos. The next number range will be 120~129. 
This will give us the idea of number of applicants without disclosing our reference no. This will also help us when invitations will sent by NSW.
This is my suggestion. If anyone have better idea then pls share.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> The excel sheet list comprises of 33 applicants. During July intake, @12% people have listed in july excel sheet. Considering the same ratio for Oct intake, the max applicants on tomorrow whole day will be 275~300.
> Request you forum members to share your reference nos in the form of range. i
> e. Say I will share my reference number like 110~119. Means my reference number may be between 210 to 219, including both nos. The next number range will be 120~129.
> This will give us the idea of number of applicants without disclosing our reference no. This will also help us when invitations will sent by NSW.
> This is my suggestion. If anyone have better idea then pls share.


ink
Good suggestion, i shall do it (if i can manage to get my application through)...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> The excel sheet list comprises of 33 applicants. During July intake, @12% people have listed in july excel sheet. Considering the same ratio for Oct intake, the max applicants on tomorrow whole day will be 275~300.
> Request you forum members to share your reference nos in the form of range. i
> e. Say I will share my reference number like 110~119. Means my reference number may be between 210 to 219, including both nos. The next number range will be 120~129.
> This will give us the idea of number of applicants without disclosing our reference no. This will also help us when invitations will sent by NSW.
> This is my suggestion. If anyone have better idea then pls share.


Good idea..i will do it if i can get my application through...


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

I am one of the aspiring applicants tomorrow. Finishing off preparation of the necessary documents. Just have a small question regarding work experience. I am claiming 5 points for employment. I also have some experience that I am not claiming points. 

My question is it better to exclude the employment period that I am not claiming points from the resume and skillselect to simplify things ? Will this have any implication in my application?


----------



## helloc (Oct 8, 2014)

The link to apply!!!!
I can't post link!

ef.trade.nsw.gov.au/sysmigration8et3/en/neoclassic/607569454521ee14a91a634075024537/V190Portal.htm

Check the nsw official site!!!!


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

please any body can help me about what information of the credit card is necessary during payment. I need to take from this from my friend


----------



## _Eugene_ (Aug 1, 2014)

https://ef.trade.nsw.gov.au/sysmigr...7569454521ee14a91a634075024537/V190Portal.htm

Seems like they are well-prepared and very professional now, I think the process will be smooth and no more technical issues for this intake. Just reminding me July intake, such a nightmare of waiting, nervous and scare. Goodluck guys!


----------



## _Eugene_ (Aug 1, 2014)

hasnur said:


> please any body can help me about what information of the credit card is necessary during payment. I need to take from this from my friend


Yes, all information needed: card number, card name, expiry date and CCV.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

hasnur said:


> please any body can help me about what information of the credit card is necessary during payment. I need to take from this from my friend


card holder name
card number which is of 16 digits on the front part of card
card expiry date (month/year only)
security number of 3 digits is in the back side of card. 
card type visa or master card


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

_Eugene_ said:


> Yes, all information needed: card number, card name, expiry date and CCV.


many many thanks


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*NSW now Opens*

The link is open now 21/10/14!!! Apply now guys!!! Visit NSW website! Just click to apply!!


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

Link will be activated tomorrow at 10AUS time. 

However, guys please note:

Before proceeding, please make sure you read and understand the following important information:

You should have all of the documentation relevant to this nomination application ready for upload, and a valid *Visa or MasterCard for payment*.
It is recommended that you *use Google Chrome as your browser*.
The application *cannot be saved*, and will only be lodged after successful payment of the application fee at the end of the process.* Do not* refresh the page or go back to the previous page before the application is successfully lodged, otherwise all of the entered information will be lost.
Your must have JavaScript enabled. Do not try to complete this form using mobile devices such as iPhones and iPads.
You must select the occupation that is stated in your skills assessment document. Applicants who apply in an occupation for which they do not have a positive skills assessment at the time the application is submitted will be automatically declined. The application fee will not be refunded.
A red asterisk * identifies mandatory fields which must be completed.
Please do not tab through this form. This can result in incorrect information being submitted.


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

louis ho said:


> Your must have JavaScript enabled. Do not try to complete this form using mobile devices such as iPhones and iPads.
> 
> *How I become ensure that my JavaScript is enabled in my computer?*
> 
> ...


*What does it mean?*

Please answer my questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

You just need download JavaScript and install into your computer. I am not a technical person but it is my experience.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

_Eugene_ said:


> https://ef.trade.nsw.gov.au/sysmigration8et3/en/neoclassic/607569454521ee14a91a634075024537/V190Portal.htm
> 
> Seems like they are well-prepared and very professional now, I think the process will be smooth and no more technical issues for this intake. Just reminding me July intake, such a nightmare of waiting, nervous and scare. Goodluck guys!


I think NSW have learnt a lot after July intake experience. Very much happy with their plans for Oct intake. All the best for all applicants an hope the submissions goes smooth.


----------



## lyy (Oct 17, 2014)

*English language ability*

"What does the red asterisk * mean?
A red asterisk * identifies mandatory fields which must be completed. You must enter the requested information when you see a red asterisk * or you will not be able to submit your application.

Hi anyone can help me for my question: 
IELTS and OET both have a red asterisk, but I only took IELTS
should I select the blank field at the top of the drop down menu for OET or leave it

Thanks


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Its tomorrow...


lane: It was a pressure LOL


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

someone pls send me the google spreadsheet link regarding this thread (oct intake)


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

iqraaswad said:


> lane: It was a pressure LOL


:fingerscrossed:true. but a bit scared too. but u seems to be already on board


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Everybody has their own guesses regarding number of prospective applicants but i feel there is nothing to be complacent because on 14 july nobody was aware of the exact time of applying still it was over within an hour.Considering that this time everybody knows 22 Oct 10am (AEST) so cant imagine how much rush of applicants will be there now so better to be ready on time


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Alfar said:


> *What does it mean?*
> 
> Please answer my questions. Thanks in advance.



To view Google ads on a website, you need to have JavaScript enabled in your browser. To do so, please follow the instructions below:

Google Chrome

Click the Chrome menu icon Chrome menu on the browser toolbar.
Select Settings.
On the "Settings" page, click the Show advanced settings... link.
In the "Privacy" section, click Content settings...
Select Allow all sites to run JavaScript (recommended) in the "JavaScript" section.
Click Done.


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> I think NSW have learnt a lot after July intake experience. Very much happy with their plans for Oct intake. All the best for all applicants an hope the submissions goes smooth.


I was not following up in July with NSW scenario. All I heard was that most of the applicants were mainly from IT and Accountancy skillset.

For the curious me, please elaborate the July experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dear all i have a general question regarding EOI Family section

I would like to take my wife once get a good job in australia after 2 , 3 years, i cant take them with me NOW. So what should i answer to below questions. and if i say "NO" to these . wud i be able to take my family there after 3 years?

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

In my opinion the answers will be:

1. Yes
2. Yes

Even if you plan to take her after 3 or more years.




sam657 said:


> Dear all i have a general question regarding EOI Family section
> 
> I would like to take my wife once get a good job in australia after 2 , 3 years, i cant take them with me NOW. So what should i answer to below questions. and if i say "NO" to these . wud i be able to take my family there after 3 years?
> 
> ...


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

*NSW form - help*

Hi guys, I've got a quick question. Do we no longer need to fill in that NSW form - that requires to rename the file with tab number? I'm not sure how to describe the form, but it says Form 1 at the top. and the checklist Form 3. is this like done back when there was no online application?


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

I believe all the previous forms are now invalid and only form to be filled is the ONLINE form.

Once the nomination is received and you apply for visa, then only the forms recommended and asked by DIBP (Case Officer) will need to be filled.

Hope it helps.



hidayahramli said:


> Hi guys, I've got a quick question. Do we no longer need to fill in that NSW form - that requires to rename the file with tab number? I'm not sure how to describe the form, but it says Form 1 at the top. and the checklist Form 3. is this like done back when there was no online application?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Dear all i have a general question regarding EOI Family section
> 
> I would like to take my wife once get a good job in australia after 2 , 3 years, i cant take them with me NOW. So what should i answer to below questions. and if i say "NO" to these . wud i be able to take my family there after 3 years?
> 
> ...


Both yes.
It does not have implication on your application. Rather when you put up papers for your family, it will be helpful.
Moreover, for visa application, you can apply for your visa only. Later, you can process for their visa too!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

11 more hours to go guys ....


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

take a good sleep guys, see you guys tomorrow


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Both yes.
> It does not have implication on your application. Rather when you put up papers for your family, it will be helpful.
> Moreover, for visa application, you can apply for your visa only. Later, you can process for their visa too!!!


Thanx dear. Plz clarify another query , In EOI , education section, have you mentioned 10 standard and 12 standard certificates or just the the bachelors degree? If yes then under which qualification from drop down menu? For engineering degree i selected "bachelors in science ,business and technology" is it write?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Thanx dear. Plz clarify another query , In EOI , education section, have you mentioned 10 standard and 12 standard certificates or just the the bachelors degree? If yes then under which qualification from drop down menu? For engineering degree i selected "bachelors in science ,business and technology" is it write?


Right.
1. Bachelor in science, business....
Then 2. Bachelor in Engineering
Then 3. Mechanical engineering


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Right.
> 1. Bachelor in science, business....
> Then 2. Bachelor in Engineering
> Then 3. Mechanical engineering


Hmm thnx . means no need of adding 10 standard and 12 standard?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Hmm thnx . means no need of adding 10 standard and 12 standard?


No way...
Its compulsory education...
Your degree certificate already proves that you have gone thru' 10th and 12th.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

8 hours to go...


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

Should I list all qualifications in NSW SS, that were submitted to and assessed by VETASSESS??

I want to exclude one of the diplomas for which I am not claiming any points anyway, as it is really not necessary - so why include and risk it creating unnecessary problems at a later stage??

It was assessed as "Not Relevant" anyway for my profession. 

I dont think it should even be in the EOI.

------

Can anyone please confirm??


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

gghhoosstt said:


> Should I list all qualifications in NSW SS, that were submitted to and assessed by VETASSESS??
> 
> I want to exclude one of the diplomas for which I am not claiming any points anyway, as it is really not necessary - so why include and risk it creating unnecessary problems at a later stage??
> 
> ...


If you want to claim other education qualification/experience which is not assesed by VETASSESS, only then you need to documents else not required.


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> If you want to claim other education qualification/experience which is not assesed by VETASSESS, only then you need to documents else not required.


i actually want to exclude one qualification that has been assessed by VETASSESS as "Not Relevant".

Since there is no point in including, so why include??? even though VETASSESS has seen it..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

So Guys, are you ready for another exciting morning for NSW SS application??? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> So Guys, are you ready for another exciting morning for NSW SS application??? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yes more than ready to take off. i have made 6 trips to toilet in last hour.. so tensed


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Yes more than ready to take off. i have made 6 trips to toilet in last hour.. so tensed


Relax dude ! Be sure that you are well equipped with your internet speed. 
Practice some typing speed in the mean time. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Good luck to you all !!!


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Relax dude ! Be sure that you are well equipped with your internet speed.
> Practice some typing speed in the mean time. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Not typing dear jus practicing CTRL+c and CTRL+v


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Not typing dear jus practicing CTRL+c and CTRL+v


Gud...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Not typing dear jus practicing CTRL+c and CTRL+v


Great and innovative too!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

This will surely not a roller coaster like July... Not more than 300 applicants are in queue...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> This will surely not a roller coaster like July... Not more than 300 applicants are in queue...



if it happens as u said, i wud send a large size pizza for u only at ur home addres in india out of happiness


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> if it happens as u said, i wud send a large size pizza for u only at ur home addres in india out of happiness


Prepare to give me a treat!!!


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Yes more than ready to take off. i have made 6 trips to toilet in last hour.. so tensed


LoL, RIP your toilet.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Prepare to give me a treat!!!


You can not predict. Do not over confident *tirik.ijrad*. :xmasunwrap:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> You can not predict. Do not over confident tirik.ijrad. :xmasunwrap:


Yes..you are correct and that's why I am still awake and ready for first hour application lodgement..!!!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Mr-J said:


> LoL, RIP your toilet.


Needing the toilet = The Symptoms of Anxiety and Anxiety Disorders


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yes..you are correct and that's why I am still awake and ready for first hour application lodgement..!!!


Lods of NSW ss aspirants ready to recover from July intake mistake. Some of them were stuck with their slow internet speed .


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Lods of NSW ss aspirants ready to recover from July intake mistake. Some of them were stuck with their slow internet speed .


Yes..but still I am sure that tomorrow not more than 300 applications will be lodged.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sam r u there or taking a nap?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Hello all aspirants for 22nd October intake. I have created a Google sheet . we can enter our details so that we can move together and can know the statistics. Kindly join this all of you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


Friends, don't forget to update attached excel file...


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yes..but still I am sure that tomorrow not more than 300 applications will be lodged.


Sounds hard to believe specially that NSW has more occupations that CSOL but let's wait and see...
these 3 hours left feels like 3 weeks....!!


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a small query. I am applying from offshore for external auditor. But not claiming any point for work experience. Do I need to attach work exp documents.. And is it mandatory to have work exp to apply for NSW state sponsorship.. I will be really thankful if anyone can answer this.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

anu87 said:


> I have a small query. I am applying from offshore for external auditor. But not claiming any point for work experience. Do I need to attach work exp documents.. And is it mandatory to have work exp to apply for NSW state sponsorship.. I will be really thankful if anyone can answer this.


Not required to submit employment references if not claiming points.
Not required work experience for NSW.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Not required to submit employment references if not claiming points.
> Not required work experience for NSW.


You are rocking tirik....keep it up....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> You are rocking tirik....keep it up....


Thanks...HWarraich.

1hr 37 mins to go....


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks...HWarraich.
> 
> 1hr 37 mins to go....



Are you ready guys ?!


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

It will be great if anyone can give a list of the documents


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anu87 said:


> It will be great if anyone can give a list of the documents


Please refer to this 

https://ef.trade.nsw.gov.au/sysmigr...7569454521ee14a91a634075024537/V190Portal.htm


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks...HWarraich.
> 
> 1hr 37 mins to go....


1 hr to go...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

1 more hour to go...the last waiting hour of a 3 months plus waiting game since the July 2014 intake...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

dreamz said:


> 1 more hour to go...the last waiting hour of a 3 months plus waiting game since the July 2014 intake...


45 min to go!!!!!!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

dreamz said:


> 1 more hour to go...the last waiting hour of a 3 months plus waiting game since the July 2014 intake...


45 mins...


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Sam r u there or taking a nap?


im up thnx


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

sam657 said:


> im up thnx


Still on time.. the link is not up yet..


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Sounds hard to believe specially that NSW has more occupations that CSOL but let's wait and see...
> these 3 hours left feels like 3 weeks....!!


It's true because all ICT roles and few accounting skills were suspended for this intake. I am one of those ICT guys.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Only 20 Min remaining.....good luck to all expats...cheers!!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Good luck everyone...remember to update the google worksheet with your reference range (e.g 201 - 210) once you have successfully submit your application...


----------



## MissC (Oct 11, 2014)

God Bless to all of Us! Claim it and it will be yours!


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

10 mins...


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Is the Link active or not yet ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

9 more mins...guys..start to constantly refresh your screens !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Is the Link active or not yet ?


Not yet ..


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

5 mins...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

4 mins


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

not active yet


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

2 mins guys, all the best


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

gud luck everyone


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Good Luck Non-IT/Accounting Aspirants!


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

1 min


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Adrenaline Rush...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't believe it. Same thing happening again like July...


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

wht happen not opening link


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

is the link working?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

the page is not loading !


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

nope, not working yet


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

still not working


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

still not working for me...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

It's the same thing I see happening... page not loading... but between those, still get the same page which was there since yesterday...


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

patient guys! patient !


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

unikorn said:


> It's the same thing I see happening... page not loading... but between those, still get the same page which was there since yesterday...


exactly !


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

link not working its 7 mins up


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> patient guys! patient !


But isn't it time already???


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

any ones working?


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

Same thing happening to me friends


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

romanhasan said:


> any ones working?


no..


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

not working ! though one of my colleague has been able to open the form but he says its stuck, drop down menus not working


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

server crashed i guess.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

could be possible


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Alfar said:


> Same thing happening to me friends


What happened?
Except link is not open...other issue must not...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

but why do I get the same old page between refreshes?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

I keep on refreshing my screen...it does not work...webpage not available..what happened.


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

still not working


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

They screwed up again, that's what happened, lol......


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

server crashed


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Still Not working


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

not working


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

sighs again


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

server crushed?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Siddhi and paul have not listed in excel file...


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

the form is buggy, drop down menu not loaded properly


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

juntz said:


> the form is buggy, drop down menu not loaded properly


i can't even see the form...


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Siddhi and paul have not listed in excel file...


mot ?:confused2:


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

drop down??? I am not even getting to that. I still get the same old page... WTF????


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

do you got the form?


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

I think those getting are busy filling it... LOL


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

anyone who hve done


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

Some times Page can't load and some times Thank you for your patience - actual application form is not accessible yet.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Guys! the form does not load with me...!!!!


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

i cant even access to it either wtf


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

romanhasan said:


> do you got the form?


23 minutes past and still web page not available or sometime old page appears :-(

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

can't access the application !!!


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

fully ********....


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

romanhasan said:


> fully ********....


What?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

still not working 30 mins up


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

It's up!


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

There is currently a large volume of visits to the NSW online application form which is preventing some people from being able to access the form. To access the form, please continue to refresh your browser. Thank you for your patience. We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

by why do i get the same old sh**** page???


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

unikorn said:


> by why do i get the same old sh**** page???


no luck either


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

unikorn said:


> by why do i get the same old sh**** page???


ctrl + f5, dude


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

I get the form up, but still loading ...


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

opened a few times, but all not fully loaded!


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

fsbelov said:


> ctrl + f5, dude


no I think the server has its priorities in answering the requests... for onshore vs. offshore. i highly suspect that...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I think the form is only accessible from Australia.

I have the form now (though I'm only a spectator).

My friend in Sydney is filling it up now


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

yes, that's what I said, and that is unfair!!!


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

unikorn said:


> no I think the server has its priorities in answering the requests... for onshore vs. offshore. i highly suspect that...


I'm offshore, loaded the form 5 times already the drop downs are not fully loaded.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Dont be pessimist dear.



unikorn said:


> no I think the server has its priorities in answering the requests... for onshore vs. offshore. i highly suspect that...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

it's not about being pessimist. I can recall vividly the same thing, same frustration some 3 months back when i went through the same, reading messages about forms loading up but i could not load it even once...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

40 mins already gone, still not even one sight of that effing form


----------



## MissC (Oct 11, 2014)

i am onshore and i havent seen the FORM yet til now


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

i can't even load it up once.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

This time I am with you 



unikorn said:


> it's not about being pessimist. I can recall vividly the same thing, same frustration some 3 months back when i went through the same, reading messages about forms loading up but i could not load it even once...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

And I can foresee that even if i fill it, how will i be able to submit it if the server rejects the request. i cannot even refresh it once it's filled in.


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

no form yet


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

seen the form. filled it in. drop down is not loaded. keep filling it in. cant continue uploading the docs. and then it just stopped working. argh! back to reloading it!!


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

someone needs to reboot that server =)


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

There is currently a large volume of visits to the NSW online application form which is preventing some people from being able to access the form. To access the form, please continue to refresh your browser. Thank you for your patience. We apologise for any inconvenience.

from the website


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

I am onshore but not able to find the form yet


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

no form


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

yeah, keyword here is "preventing SOME people from assessing"... lol


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

45 minutes of refreshing.....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

I saw the form twice without the drop downs working!!! WOW......


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

October 2014 intake

Important notice - October 2014 intake 

There is currently a large volume of visits to the NSW online application form which is preventing some people from being able to access the form. To access the form, please continue to refresh your browser. Thank you for your patience. We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

hanali said:


> I saw the form twice without the drop downs working!!! WOW......


lucky u !!!


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

hidayahramli said:


> seen the form. filled it in. drop down is not loaded. keep filling it in. cant continue uploading the docs. and then it just stopped working. argh! back to reloading it!!


hidayahramli, I am in a similar situation, but which drop down does not work for you? for me, i can see the dropdown list for the nominated occupation and it is a mandatory field


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

anyone managed to submit ? I have not seen the form yet after 45 mins


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

Too many connections error


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm still can't able to see form...refreshing and refreshing.... Nothing else.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

hidayahramli said:


> seen the form. filled it in. drop down is not loaded. keep filling it in. cant continue uploading the docs. and then it just stopped working. argh! back to reloading it!!


Very true. Same thing for me. Not able to upload docs and hit pay now page crashed. What the hell is goin on??


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

drop down menus not working ! btw I opened the form via firefox


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Seems some people have magical F5 key as they atleast seen a page of form 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

still the same, page not fully loaded, after selet occupation category, cannot see the occupations, also birthdate cannot be input


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

karthik8823 said:


> Very true. Same thing for me. Not able to upload docs and hit pay now page crashed. What the hell is goin on??


Ahhh, unlucky....

Keep trying!


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

See the form twice guys, still cant fill it >.<


----------



## kazmic (Jul 3, 2014)

*Can't believer this is happening in 2014*

Trying to open the page from Singapore on a very stable internet connection. 
No success so far. Reminds me of early 2000's and makes me question, is it really 2014?

NSW should seriously think about switching their servers to Amazon Web Services.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

this is something new:

Error [wrapped: connect failed [Native Error: Too many connections] [User Info: Array]]


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Very true. Same thing for me. Not able to upload docs and hit pay now page crashed. What the hell is goin on??


cant upload docs. the drop down menu to pick my occupation list isnt working! argH! filled in the form twice now and nothing! email the bmigration and got automated response


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

while I am getting the same response... somehow clock runs differently in my part of the world...


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Now can not see the form. Instead I got the error: "Native error: Too many connections".


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

any one/


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

hanali said:


> Now can not see the form. Instead I got the error: "Native error: Too many connections".


Same here now for some refresh responses

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Its back again to old 10am time message

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

die on payment screen


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

see the form 5 times already, cant choose Nominated Occupation* ...


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

wrapped: connect failed [Native Error: Too many connections] [User Info: Array]]


----------



## MissC (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone knew for how long was it in this state of CHAOS last July intake?


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

It's up


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

MissC said:


> Anyone knew for how long was it in this state of CHAOS last July intake?


less than this time. i think people are not giving up this time. last time i went to sleep after 45 mins.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

yagakeerthikiran said:


> It's up


no it's not. not for me at least


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

i saw & fill up the form twice..& twice i can't make payment..


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Dont lose hope and keep trying. maybe its lucky day to some of us!!!!


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

I got in so many times, tried to pay twice, and it crashed arghh


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> I got in so many times, tried to pay twice, and it crashed arghh


Exactly same situation..


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

those through to payment, which browser are you using? please post


----------



## kazmic (Jul 3, 2014)

Crashed on Payment screen. Now the form isn't coming up


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Giving Up......

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Nah..off to bed.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Awan's opinion said:


> Giving Up......
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Guys i got thru the payment. I was able to upload only passport. Didn get any mail for reference number but payment i got.

Karthik


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

i had been able to attach all documents .. but drop down menu isnt working for engineers 

though its working for hospitality and tourism


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

i cant even see the form


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Sky_the_limit said:


> i cant even see the form


Important notice - October 2014 intake 

There is currently a large volume of visits to the NSW online application form which is preventing some people from being able to access the form. To access the form, please continue to refresh your browser. Thank you for your patience. We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Guys i got thru the payment. I was able to upload only passport. Didn get any mail for reference number but payment i got.
> 
> Karthik


You paid without uploading necessary documents???? It could be dangerous

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> i had been able to attach all documents .. but drop down menu isnt working for engineers
> 
> though its working for hospitality and tourism


Same for me...what can be done?


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

i give up. enough of screwing with my head. did not sleep all night. too much for me.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Awan's opinion said:


> You paid without uploading necessary documents???? It could be dangerous
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I will mail all the remaining docs. I was not able to upload at all.


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

unikorn said:


> i give up. enough of screwing with my head. did not sleep all night. too much for me.


Same here :-(

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Cant see my Nominated Occupation ... anyone the same ?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Same for me...what can be done?


just hoping for drop down menu to work for any of us !


----------



## kazmic (Jul 3, 2014)

Now this. 

Error
[wrapped: connect failed [Native Error: Too many connections] [User Info: Array]]


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

Filled. cant upload docs and Score can't calculated without nomination occupation drop down which is not working.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

karthik8823 said:


> I will mail all the remaining docs. I was not able to upload at all.


What is your reference no, range ?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

got through the nomination list ! just clicked pay now


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

which browser are you using guys , i can't see the form after 1.5 hrs !!


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

any one did sucessfully?


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

form not open


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

CONNECTION LOST  

All my efforts and patience went down in vain


----------



## kazmic (Jul 3, 2014)

2nd time: Failed on Pay now.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> CONNECTION LOST
> 
> All my efforts and patience went down in vain


Keep trying (what all of us are doing and dont lose hope).


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

3rd time failed on pay. keep trying guys!


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

dreamz said:


> What is your reference no, range ?


Payment mail says "payment Processed" "Approved Honor with Identification (1-10)"


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

This is what I get after selecting Pay

"Could not connect to host

This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator.

Could not connect to host

This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator." />"


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

i think no one did


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Payment mail says "payment Processed" "Approved Honor with Identification (1-10)"


oh what!!! i filled in like 5 times, cant upload docs, this is a nightmare!!! 

what browser did you use? anyone got any luck yet


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

This is totally frustrating. Tried so many times finally get the page loaded, and filled, then just crash/lost connection when uploading docs.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

hidayahramli said:


> oh what!!! i filled in like 5 times, cant upload docs, this is a nightmare!!!
> 
> what browser did you use? anyone got any luck yet


Used google chrome. Got stuck in payment twice an connected the third time i gave refresh. Then all done!!


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Used google chrome. Got stuck in payment twice an connected the third time i gave refresh. Then all done!!


ah sweet! did you manage to upload all the docs and drop down menus work properly?


----------



## kazmic (Jul 3, 2014)

The process So far:

Step 1: The form opens (this happens rarely) - common errors are page not showing up or too many connections error.

Step 2: The form loads fully and drop down menus are visible (again very rare occurance - happened to me 2 times)

Step 3: Fill the Form
Step 4: Click Pay Now > Blank screen (happened 2 times)

Step 5: Repeat.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

hidayahramli said:


> ah sweet! did you manage to upload all the docs and drop down menus work properly?


Nope i didnt upload all docs. Wil send it across to them by mail. 

Drop downs never worked for occupation.


----------



## Sam16 (Aug 10, 2014)

Guys,
this is current page screenshot.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Nope i didnt upload all docs. Wil send it across to them by mail.
> 
> Drop downs never worked for occupation.


If you didnt upload the required docs, is it an outright disqualification? I think it's on the application else they wouldnt include them as 'required' on their online application form or they just say "all docs must be mailed separately"...btw all payments that went through are non-refundable.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Sam16 said:


> Guys,
> this is current page screenshot.


Colourful...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

karthik8823 said:


> Nope i didnt upload all docs. Wil send it across to them by mail.
> 
> Drop downs never worked for occupation.


How were you able to pay without even choosing your occupation?
It will not be process coz it will be automatically not processed.


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

so put your hands up for those who manage to pay successfully? and lodge the application?


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Used google chrome. Got stuck in payment twice an connected the third time i gave refresh. Then all done!!


Means you even not choose occupation? ?

Its dangerous as they told all necessary documents musr be submitted with application

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mohsinmahmood (Jul 15, 2014)

You have tried to access the online application form for NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).
The form will become accessible from 10:00am Australian Eastern Daylight Time (UTC+11), 22 October 2014.

Thank you for your patience.
WHY IS THIS STILL COMING


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

no luck so far..


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

occupation list drop down menu is not working


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

LoL I guess you have to be creative to get through this 50$ student box of a server that serves the form.


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

5th attempt at paying, failed


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Mhyx said:


> If you didnt upload the required docs, is it an outright disqualification? I think it's on the application else they wouldnt include them as 'required' on their online application form or they just say "all docs must be mailed separately"...btw all payments that went through are non-refundable.


Submitting applications without uploading documents most probably will be refused

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

for the first time i see the form,

i cant see any drop down list , i can't upload any doc


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

keep on trying..don't give up !


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

so no success till now?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> 5th attempt at paying, failed


same here


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

guys i thinks the page will start operational after some time. my agent says none of his client worldwide has been able to comple the form and submit. people at nsw maybe playing tricks...


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

NSW should takes more ICT people to improve this server ...


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Sleeping times as no results of refreshing

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

2 hrs of refresh...


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

joeytriviani said:


> guys i thinks the page will start operational after some time. my agent says none of his client worldwide has been able to comple the form and submit. people at nsw maybe playing tricks...


Even from Australia itself its impossible to submit the form.
This is ridiculous 
Server go home your drunk


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> NSW should takes more ICT people to improve this server ...


It doesn't take many, it takes the ONE =)


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

joeytriviani said:


> guys i thinks the page will start operational after some time. my agent says none of his client worldwide has been able to comple the form and submit. people at nsw maybe playing tricks...


Even from Australia itself its impossible to submit the form.
This is ridiculous 
Server go home your drunk


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

fsbelov said:


> It doesn't take many, it takes the ONE =)


But that guy is waiting in Finland


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

So far no one on the excel list managed to submit their application ?


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

This is getting ridiculous, I don't think there is a single application in the NSW database at the moment, since the server is not able to push out a complete form.


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

As per a form page posted by a member, its mandatory to submit outlined documents with application, so please don't waste your money by submitting forms without uploading


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> This is getting ridiculous, I don't think there is a single application in the NSW database at the moment, since the server is not able to push out a complete form.


One member posted he applied by only uploading single passport file and paid fees, without uploading mandatory documents uploading, that is sure dangerous and chances of refusal


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

breakfast anybody???


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Awan's opinion said:


> One member posted he applied by only uploading single passport file and paid fees, without uploading mandatory documents uploading, that is sure dangerous and chances of refusal


Its not risky. You just submit application and send rest of the docs via email by saying that some issues with web site.
I am sure they will accept that.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

joeytriviani said:


> breakfast anybody???


Thanks, already had corn flakes 5 minutes ago


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

you never know. extraordinary circumstances call for extraordinary measures. Those morons should know by now what's happening to their wonderful plan of smooth application processing, so they should be accepting partial applications too.


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

atleast that guy was lucky paying.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

joeytriviani said:


> breakfast anybody???


Breaking hearts


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Its not risky. You just submit application and send rest of the docs via email by saying that some issues with web site.
> I am sure they will accept that.


But he did not even select his occupation !!!


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

yaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!

Finally!!!

Saw the partial form for the first time...


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

i think i should go and walk my dog... haha. its a ridiculously funny situation. cant even think of leaving this.


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

feeling hungry...and tired...


----------



## juntz (Oct 1, 2014)

Heard someone onshore has filed 2 applications successfully, but has been unsuccessful in the past one hour for more applications


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

8th attempt at paying. This is getting tedious.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

I guess Pakistani Internet is not the fastest? =)


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

3 hours of nonsense already.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> 8th attempt at paying. This is getting tedious.


So you got the form fully loaded (unbroken in all menus) ???


----------



## taufiqueh (Jun 20, 2014)

Feeling sleepy.. Didnt get any sleep waiting for this drama!


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

whats the count of people in this forum trying for this?


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Its not risky. You just submit application and send rest of the docs via email by saying that some issues with web site.
> I am sure they will accept that.


How you can say that brother, if this was the matter, lot of members reported that they lost connections only in uploading documents, you know its really risky if you not follow their rules


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

must be much more than 35 in spreadsheet


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Its not risky. You just submit application and send rest of the docs via email by saying that some issues with web site.
> I am sure they will accept that.


How you can say that brother, if this was the matter, lot of members reported that they lost connections only in uploading documents, you know its really risky if you not follow their rules

Any how all have their views


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

"Could not connect to host

This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator."

you guys have the same problem ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

How can some people apply even without nominated occupation?


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

Can someone perhaps call them, and kindly ask them to fix the issue?


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> Its not risky. You just submit application and send rest of the docs via email by saying that some issues with web site.
> I am sure they will accept that.


How sure are you? It's an immigration application process. Applicants are not doing a favor for the NSW State..There are hundreds of applicants there to choose from. Priority would be those successfully complied the online application with proper docs and payment.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

I am afraid we are all causing the server flooded with page refreshes and hence nobody is able to fill the application....


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> "Could not connect to host
> 
> This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator."
> 
> you guys have the same problem ?


Yes...at the payment stage...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

hanali said:


> I am afraid we are all causing the server flooded with page refreshes and hence nobody is able to fill the application....


Then someone has to give way.


----------



## taufiqueh (Jun 20, 2014)

The question is when will it get fixed??


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

not getting the f.....occupation list


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

well it's almost half past noon, so the admins might be back from lunch in half an hour =)


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

Mhyx said:


> How sure are you? It's an immigration application process. Applicants are not doing a favor for the NSW State..There are hundreds of applicants there to choose from. Priority would be those successfully complied the online application with proper docs and payment.


my agent says its deemed to get cancelled. but who knows how lucky you are


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

taufiqueh said:


> The question is when will it get fixed??


At least not before 3 hours more, and by that time half of the positions would have been applied for. And maybe all. Who knows.

Then it will be pretty easy for us to fill the application form if any places remain vacant.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> "Could not connect to host
> 
> This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator."
> 
> you guys have the same problem ?


yes !


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

fsbelov said:


> well it's almost half past noon, so the admins might be back from lunch in half an hour =)


@fsbelov - your occupation is Systems Admin, its currently suspended.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> well it's almost half past noon, so the admins might be back from lunch in half an hour =)



This lunch would remain indigestible.. curses of so many people


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

10th attempt at "Pay Now"
This is what I get most of the time

"Could not connect to host

This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator.

Could not connect to host

This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator." /> "

Anyone else?
Good luck


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Mhyx said:


> How sure are you? It's an immigration application process. Applicants are not doing a favor for the NSW State..There are hundreds of applicants there to choose from. Priority would be those successfully complied the online application with proper docs and payment.


Agrees


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

joeytriviani said:


> my agent says its deemed to get cancelled. but who knows how lucky you are


yup most probably..but you've got also ur non-refunded application fee :-(


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Has anyone been able to go to pay section with form fully loaded and submitted?

If there is no occupation or date of birth or etc., no points and without points, it's a partial application. So I think it would be no use submitting it. I have seen the form several times but everytime chose to refresh it because it's broken and no use filling it.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

processing, please wait........this is my 3rd attempt at submission.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

soeid said:


> @fsbelov - your occupation is Systems Admin, its currently suspended.


So what? Can't I have just a little bit of what's coming my way in January 2015?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

fsbelov said:


> So what? Can't I have just a little bit of what's coming my way in January 2015?


I understand you.

I'm also a spectator.
Wanna feel the heat!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Is there anybody who got access to the complete form with working drop down menus...coz i heard some applicants saying that they faltered on payment page


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

from what i see, unless i get the top of the form properly loaded (unbroken), I may not be able to go to next section by properly submitting form data. And so far I am unable to get it properly loaded


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

I think they just filling out whatever they can, 300$ is not such a big of a deal for a once in quarter occasion.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Last time 1000 were filled up in just 1 hr.
This time even after 2.5 hrs no one get succeeded.
WTF NSW site is!!! Might be poor incapable ICT fellows have got PR!!!!


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

no drop down menu for the 10 times

it doens't calculate points , i can't add files , i can't even pay !! WTF


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

fsbelov said:


> So what? Can't I have just a little bit of what's coming my way in January 2015?


aaahh now i understand all the sarcastic comments that could only come from a cool mind not worried about effing crashing server...


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> 10th attempt at "Pay Now"
> This is what I get most of the time
> 
> "Could not connect to host
> ...


we are in the same boat


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

I am unable to load the form completely.... i dont know what is happening.....


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Last time 1000 were filled up in just 1 hr.
> This time even after 2.5 hrs no one get succeeded.
> WTF NSW site is!!! Might be poor incapable ICT fellows have got PR!!!!


Tirik Pizza is getting cold, I had packed it for u


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

here's what's gonna happen. they are going to suspend the server, post a message to keep checking later, and then sometime during the day, they'll open it, some lucky people will get through, and rest will get the same frustrating failure they had last time.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

cuz with people not letting go this time, no other option but to close it down temporarily.


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

haha... posted an email to make the site working with the system admin. here's what the reply email to me is....
Digital Services Migration <[email protected]>
7:00 AM (5 minutes ago)

to me 
Dear Sir,

We would like to acknowledge that we have received your request and a ticket has been created.
A support representative will be reviewing your request and will send you a personal response.(usually within 24 hours).

To view the status of the ticket or add comments, please visit 
Sign into : Support

Thank you for your patience.

Sincerely,
Support Support Team


Support powered by Freshdesk 524


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Last time 1000 were filled up in just 1 hr.
> This time even after 2.5 hrs no one get succeeded.
> WTF NSW site is!!! Might be poor incapable ICT fellows have got PR!!!!


Is it just bec ICT applicants are not included today?
And probably they've got hold something for this "connection" issues...hehe just a wild idea.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Last time 1000 were filled up in just 1 hr.
> This time even after 2.5 hrs no one get succeeded.
> WTF NSW site is!!! Might be poor incapable ICT fellows have got PR!!!!


True, infact after 2.5 hr i have not heard any one who has submitted the form successfully...

Still on their website link is active means still 1000 places are not filled up...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Mhyx said:


> Is it just bec ICT applicants are not included today?
> And probably they've got hold something for this "connection" issues...hehe just a wild idea.


hmmmm, maybe a DoS?


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

My agent told me there might be a bug in the server that's why occupation drop down is not coming hope they will rectify it soon


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

As long as the link is still up, I will not give up !


----------



## qarahat (Jan 11, 2014)

unikorn said:


> hmmmm, maybe a DoS?


Well, thousands of applicants will make an artificial DDoS ;-)


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

The server choked by having concurrently connections at the same time.

I think they will reopen the connection one's every habited timezone should be sleeping.
Maybe that is daytime during the pacific.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

I doubt this is an ICT people's revenge. On the contrary I would make it so as many people submit the form today as possible, so there is less on Jan 19th 2015 =)


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

I feel so sorry for you guys but don't give up. Be patient and you will get it.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> I doubt this is an ICT people's revenge. On the contrary I would make it so as many people submit the form today as possible, so there is less on Jan 19th 2015 =)


Haha..i like this hypothesis...Gosh, the world is full of ICT's now.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> My agent told me there might be a bug in the server that's why occupation drop down is not coming hope they will rectify it soon


Your agent seems correct....atlest one guy should able to successfully submit the application....

SO far no announcement of NSW website for same.


----------



## qarahat (Jan 11, 2014)

So far I was not able to see an application form even a single time? Any "lucky" as me?


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Your agent seems correct....atlest one guy should able to successfully submit the application....
> 
> SO far no announcement of NSW website for same.


How about those people who said they got through and paid but did not completely attach the required docs? Did they get any email confirmation or something?


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

The Form is either not complete or not loaded at all ...!!!
What to Do .......!???


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

still getting the broken form...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Mhyx said:


> How about those people who said they got through and paid but did not completely attach the required docs? Did they get any email confirmation or something?


So far I only heard one such applicant from our forum...


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

any one...succeed?


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Mhyx said:


> How about those people who said they got through and paid but did not completely attach the required docs? Did they get any email confirmation or something?


I think those guys are not giving up the clear picture.
Right now only issue is occupation drop down is not coming.
Because of that we are not able to pay the fees


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

list not working


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

They had 3 months time plus a bad experience of 14 july to learn and they had to manage few thousand applicants. They realy need computer geeks which they have banned, They still have to learn technology alot


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Its almost 3 hours now. Its annoying that they can't even fixed such a small issue


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

Drop down for occupation is working for me...but still not able to get through the payment stage...5-6 times so far!


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

" Invalid Email Address"
how about this error guys ? same ?


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Guys it is not only the the Drop Down ....

How can you upload more than one file ??

i can't add new file...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

so every time you have to fill the form again?


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

dreamz said:


> As long as the link is still up, I will not give up !


Same here. patience is a virtue.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Almost 570 guys complained.....They should definitely take immediate action


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Jasper2014 said:


> Drop down for occupation is working for me...but still not able to get through the payment stage...5-6 times so far!


And what about nominated occupation.
Does it working


----------



## romanhasan (Apr 29, 2013)

occccccccccuuuuupation list............??????///


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

dreamz said:


> So far I only heard one such applicant from our forum...


From where you heard ?


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

unikorn said:


> so every time you have to fill the form again?


Yes, which is most frustrating.


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

The forms i have seen were different every time, no occupation list, cant fiill the dob, cant uploed more than one file, cant pay, i also gey some blank fileds that i dont know what to fill, and also a requested date? What is that?


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys! After the 14th attempt at payment. I've finally managed to send my application and pay the $330 amount. 
I got a tax invoice email confirming the payment, but while waiting on the webpage, I got an error saying "Connection was interrupted". Did my application still go through?


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

same problm some fields not working


----------



## Sam16 (Aug 10, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> Guys! After the 14th attempt at payment. I've finally managed to send my application and pay the $330 amount.
> I got a tax invoice email confirming the payment, but while waiting on the webpage, I got an error saying "Connection was interrupted". Did my application still go through?


If you have NSW confirmation mail with reference number, you should be fine.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> " Invalid Email Address"
> how about this error guys ? same ?


I got this error once also...


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> Guys! After the 14th attempt at payment. I've finally managed to send my application and pay the $330 amount.
> I got a tax invoice email confirming the payment, but while waiting on the webpage, I got an error saying "Connection was interrupted". Did my application still go through?


If you have confirmation letter with 03 digits reference number. You are fine definitely.


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

louis ho said:


> If you have confirmation letter with 03 digits reference number. You are fine definitely.


Not sure if the tax invoice is a confirmation letter, i have a 4 digit reference number.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

aaronlu said:


> The forms i have seen were different every time, no occupation list, cant fiill the dob, cant uploed more than one file, cant pay, i also gey some blank fileds that i dont know what to fill, and also a requested date? What is that?



Same here


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> Guys! After the 14th attempt at payment. I've finally managed to send my application and pay the $330 amount.
> I got a tax invoice email confirming the payment, but while waiting on the webpage, I got an error saying "Connection was interrupted". Did my application still go through?



dear what was ur reffrence number range ?
its important for us to know how many have suceeded


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> Guys! After the 14th attempt at payment. I've finally managed to send my application and pay the $330 amount.
> I got a tax invoice email confirming the payment, but while waiting on the webpage, I got an error saying "Connection was interrupted". Did my application still go through?


Congrats...what's your ref no range ?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> Guys! After the 14th attempt at payment. I've finally managed to send my application and pay the $330 amount.
> I got a tax invoice email confirming the payment, but while waiting on the webpage, I got an error saying "Connection was interrupted". Did my application still go through?



First of all many congratulations buddy....what is your 3 digit reference number...dont let us know the last digit...first 2 digit will help us so much....


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

it will open on 24th again....i just see mgs


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

As I said:

NSW Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Due to high volumes, the application process for state nominated skill migration has been closed.

A further update will be posted on Friday 24 October 2014.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> First of all many congratulations buddy....what is your 3 digit reference number...dont let us know the last digit...first 2 digit will help us so much....


I tried a lot. I felt without docs ot could go to payment as server is already loaded. Occupation drop down not working is not my bloody problem. I am least bothered about 300$. I felt I have to submit anyway. Urs upto nsw to take decisions.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

This time reference number will be of 4 digit....as in July intake they have given upto 1000, so this time will be 1001 and onwards....This is what i can guess

If any one got succeed please let us konw your reference number please......


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Important notice - October 2014 intake - 22 October 2014 

Due to high volumes, the application process for state nominated skill migration has temporarily closed. A further update will be posted on Friday 24 October 2014.


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> First of all many congratulations buddy....what is your 3 digit reference number...dont let us know the last digit...first 2 digit will help us so much....


Hi all, 
So after I got to the payment page, I filled out all the required information and click submit. While waiting for the page to load, I received an email from [email protected] with my tax invoice for the payment of the application fee. 

But when I looked at the payment page, it gave me an error. Is the tax invoice a confirmation of whether they received my application? Also my reference number there is 4 digits and starts with "2____"


If it isn't a confirmation, should I do it again? 
And to everyone else who is still trying, all the best!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

unikorn said:


> As I said:
> 
> NSW Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> ...


So that means all 1,000 places got taken up ....? It's all over...


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Latest info from NSW,

NSW Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Due to high volumes, the application process for state nominated skill migration has been closed.
A further update will be posted on Friday 24 October 2014.

Thank you for your patience


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

ganram said:


> Latest info from NSW,
> 
> NSW Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> ...



Now it's OOOPPPS PAGE NOT FOUND!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> Hi all,
> So after I got to the payment page, I filled out all the required information and click submit. While waiting for the page to load, I received an email from [email protected] with my tax invoice for the payment of the application fee.
> 
> But when I looked at the payment page, it gave me an error. Is the tax invoice a confirmation of whether they received my application? Also my reference number there is 4 digits and starts with "2____"
> ...


Did the application fees deducted from your account ? If yes no need to worry, if not though dont worry.....

They will send e-mail to you if payment has dont been done...As long as you have something in hand dont worry....

Dude let us know your first 3 digits out of 4.....please....


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

May be, may be not. But I am getting sick and tired of all this crap! I might have more chances in a draw rather than going through this **** every time without any success and without even loading the first page. It was a replay of July for me.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

lets see what will the updation. i dnt think tht anybody go through. i have seen form more than ten times but list menu not working, date of birth, upload only one file. so i think 990 files are still vacant


----------



## Sam16 (Aug 10, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> Hi all,
> So after I got to the payment page, I filled out all the required information and click submit. While waiting for the page to load, I received an email from [email protected] with my tax invoice for the payment of the application fee.
> 
> But when I looked at the payment page, it gave me an error. Is the tax invoice a confirmation of whether they received my application? Also my reference number there is 4 digits and starts with "2____"
> ...


Yes.That is the confirmation that your application has gone through. You are really lucky.
It also sounds like all 1000 places for this intake have been taken.


----------



## Bobby_lover (Oct 22, 2014)

will they reopen it on 24th or is it already filled up with 1000 ppl?
i have tried more than 10 times.... and could not get it to payment...


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

I filled in the form at least 10 times ...

- No drop down for the occupation
- You can't add files
- You can't pay ...!!

and awake all night long....!! this is torture ...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Bobby_lover said:


> will they reopen it on 24th or is it already filled up with 1000 ppl?


No idea man...this is a chaotic situation...my gut feeling is that 1,000 application places have been filled up..


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Bobby_lover said:


> will they reopen it on 24th or is it already filled up with 1000 ppl?



I am 1000% sure that 1000 position not filled otherwise they could have kept message saying " With overwhelming response we announce that 1000 position filled within few hour and we are declaring that October in take now closed"

So dont worry and keep following up NSW website.....


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> I am 1000% sure that 1000 position not filled otherwise they could have kept message saying " With overwhelming response we announce that 1000 position filled within few hour and we are declaring that October in take now closed"
> 
> So dont worry and keep following up NSW website.....


That's what they said during July intake is (temporarily closed)...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Anyone has any idea for how long the application link remained active? Two hours ... Three hours?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I think NSW Government should included Software Testers on the High Priority Occupations List.

This program should have been tested prior to release.
Testing should include stress testing.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Anyone has any idea for how long the application link remained active? Two hours ... Three hours?


approximately 3.5 hours...


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

If anybody from UAE, he can understand it was like "WOW deal on souq". You try all your luck but website never works


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

soeid said:


> I think NSW Government should included Software Testers on the High Priority Occupations List.
> 
> This program should have been tested prior to release.
> Testing should include stress testing.


Lolz.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

From this forum, two people - one is karthik and second is unikorn have submitted application. 
Correct me guys...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> From this forum, two people - one is karthik and second is unikorn have submitted application.
> Correct me guys...


I think it is karthink & totalacoustic..


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you all, those 4 hours were insanely stressful. I think only two here managed to make the application? Me and another forum member. I wish everyone else who didn't make it today the best of luck. Prep well for the 24th, and may the odds be ever in your favor. 

Also, some tips I've acquired: 
*Don't use Chrome*, the drop down menus do NOT work. 
Use Mozilla Firefox. For the drop down menus, it takes a bit of time to load the occupation so be patient. But it will work. 
Once you have loaded one application page and started filling it up, don't stop there, open a new tab and try to open another application.

All the best


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

This process is a disaster in itself for NSW. There should be quotas for each occupation and the occupations should be removed gradually from the drop down list so that people belonging to different occupation groups get a fair chance of applying. Otherwise some people will ramain unlucky even if there is not a single application filed under their skill group and NSW can't get appropriate mix of migrants to help their economy in future!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> Thank you all, those 4 hours were insanely stressful. I think only two here managed to make the application? Me and another forum member. I wish everyone else who didn't make it today the best of luck. Prep well for the 24th, and may the odds be ever in your favor.
> 
> Also, some tips I've acquired:
> *Don't use Chrome*, the drop down menus do NOT work.
> ...


Congratulations !....I think you manage to sent in your application right before it closes...

I think 24th is not the application date, just the date that they will be updating us on the status.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

I think 1000 places have NOT been filled up. Otherwise it is say that 1000 places for 2nd intake have been quickly filled up in NSW website. I suggest you closely and regularly visit NSW website for more information.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> Thank you all, those 4 hours were insanely stressful. I think only two here managed to make the application? Me and another forum member. I wish everyone else who didn't make it today the best of luck. Prep well for the 24th, and may the odds be ever in your favor.
> 
> Also, some tips I've acquired:
> *Don't use Chrome*, the drop down menus do NOT work.
> ...


Are you able to share with us your ref no, range ?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> Thank you all, those 4 hours were insanely stressful. I think only two here managed to make the application? Me and another forum member. I wish everyone else who didn't make it today the best of luck. Prep well for the 24th, and may the odds be ever in your favor.
> 
> Also, some tips I've acquired:
> *Don't use Chrome*, the drop down menus do NOT work.
> ...


I agree with the firefox suggestion but couldn't disagree more with the second application page opened simultaneously. This will create huge load on already overloaded servers. Please don't do it.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you for your patience. We regret any inconvenience this may have caused.

As far as i see this message clearly shows that october intake is still not over.As there are flaws in their system so i think they are looking to fix up everything before opening again.
In july intake they have not mentioned any such thing and no future date either so keep checking NSW website for updates


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

louis ho said:


> I think 1000 places have NOT been filled up. Otherwise it is say that 1000 places for 2nd intake have been quickly filled up in NSW website. I suggest you closely and regularly visit NSW website for more information.


I hope so & I will certainly visit the NSW website regularly this 2 days...


----------



## DRSABC (Oct 22, 2014)

louis ho said:


> I think 1000 places have NOT been filled up. Otherwise it is say that 1000 places for 2nd intake have been quickly filled up in NSW website. I suggest you closely and regularly visit NSW website for more information.


I really hope that there are still places available for nomination. Managed to go through the whole process, when I clicked "Payment" it all got stuffed up. Tough luck I guess


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

It appears that NSW application server does not have the capability to handle high volume of applicants at the same time, which we have faced in July intake too. Its better if they go back with the old manual applications trend and filter the applications based on merit.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

In my point of view they will start the application process from scratch. they will discard any application submitted. as for payment is concerned it is not matured immediately..once they will claim it from your bank then only it will be deducted from u. so they wont claim it. they will start the application from scratch as it crashed everywhere.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

It seems that they will announce closure of the link permanently. What has happened in my opinion that they realized that application link was being accessed by so many applicants while the payments were processed for more than 750 already. They wanted the existing people (who were filling the application at that time) to fill the application and pay the fees. Once the number of completed applications reaches 1000 today (meaning after payment processed successfully), remaining incomplete applications will be denied from accessing payment link as well. This will happen today and they will not need till 24 to assess this. On 24th, they will announce the closure of the 2nd term.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> In my point of view they will start the application process from scratch. they will discard any application submitted. as for payment is concerned it is not matured immediately..once they will claim it from your bank then only it will be deducted from u. so they wont claim it. they will start the application from scratch as it crashed everywhere.


I dont think since it would be resource consuming for the department. They will come up with remaining application if available.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> I dont think since it would be resource consuming for the department. They will come up with remaining application if available.


dont u think that if a person is submitting application with only one document uploaded out of 5 mandatory docs they will proceed?..i dont think so.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

DRSABC said:


> I really hope that there are still places available for nomination. Managed to go through the whole process, when I clicked "Payment" it all got stuffed up. Tough luck I guess


Yes..same here..gt stuck at the pay now several times


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

I am confident that zero applications have been submitted.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> dont u think that if a person is submitting application with only one document uploaded out of 5 mandatory docs they will proceed?..i dont think so.


you can share remaining docs via email if application is submitted successfully and got the payment receipt number. It is not applicant's fault if application's behavior is not user friendly.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> you can share remaining docs via email if application is submitted successfully and got the payment receipt number. It is not applicant's fault if application's behavior is not user friendly.


so what is the fault of thousands of people from around the world who think that if all mandatory docs are no uploaded and they proceed they application fees might be wasted as its not refundable..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a question for those who think october intake is almost over... If all 1000 applications are submitted then why NSW is feeling sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> I filled in the form at least 10 times ...
> 
> - No drop down for the occupation
> - You can't add files
> ...


Well said. Same here :-(

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

guys it will open again from scratch..dont worry..


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> so what is the fault of thousands of people from around the world who think that if all mandatory docs are no uploaded and they proceed they application fees might be wasted as its not refundable..


If user is able to submit application without mandatory docs then it is not your fault. right? just don't worry about that since making payment is primary concern. if that is done then you are safe and can submit the docs via email.

Try this, I am sure you will be safe.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I have a question for those who think october intake is almost over... If all 1000 applications are submitted then why NSW is feeling sorry for the inconvenience


This we will know only on friday..


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

Very unfortunate situation for most of us.

What we can deduce from the message displayed on their website:

Important notice - October 2014 intake - 22 October 2014 
Due to high volumes, the application process for state nominated skill migration has temporarily closed. A further update will be posted on Friday 24 October 2014.
Thank you for your patience. We regret any inconvenience this may have caused.

Is this similar to the one in July intake OR something different? Seniors please comment......


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

For those saying you must upload all documents. There is an essential document posted on the nsw.gov.au website. In it it states

*Can I submit my evidence in one file?*
You must upload at least _*one document*_. For your app
lication to be processed without delay please:
•
Upload each document as an individual file
•
Name files appropriately – for example “passport.pd
f”, “employment.pdf”, “resume.pdf”
•
Scan documents clearly either in colour
or
certified black and white copies of the original
•
Review scanned documents and ensure that the scanne
d copy is clear and easy to read
•
Save files in PDF format
•
Ensure total file size is not larger than 25MB (25
000KB) 


So, yes you can just upload one document , it will still get processed


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

swatsandy said:


> If user is able to submit application without mandatory docs then it is not your fault. right? just don't worry about that since making payment is primary concern. if that is done then you are safe and can submit the docs via email.
> 
> Try this, I am sure you will be safe.


It is as well not the NSW's fault if applicants sent applications without proper information on the form. Therefore, application refused.
Application doesn't even have nominated occupation.

Who in the first place will send advanced payment without knowing beforehand what they are applying for? There is no reservation system for NSW.

Hope NSW will consider this sent application.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

dnt worry guys we all are in same boat. im sure no one was able to access all form fields.10 times form was opened for me and evry time occupation list, dob field and document uploading have problem and this same thing was with evryone. i also asked to me bro about fill the form as he is in australia but same problem was there. so hopefully nsw will come with new system soon


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

iqraaswad said:


> Very unfortunate situation for most of us.
> 
> What we can deduce from the message displayed on their website:
> 
> ...


pretty much similar..just that this time round they provided a definite date for providing update.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

soeid said:


> It is as well not the NSW's fault if applicants sent applications without proper information on the form. Therefore, application refused.
> 
> Who in the first place will send advanced payment without knowing beforehand what they are applying for? There is no reservation system for NSW.
> 
> Hope NSW will consider this sent application.


First of all system should not allow the user to submit the application without mandatory documents. But if that's the case then what is harm if you send docs via email. it is one of the same thing as they receive docs in either mode, does not bother anybody.


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

swatsandy said:


> you can share remaining docs via email if application is submitted successfully and got the payment receipt number. It is not applicant's fault if application's behavior is not user friendly.


The did not say that in case the docs were not uploaded successfully, the applicant can send them through email..What the did say was to be careful about the uploading of docs. 
My take is that they will re sched the application for oct 22 2014 intake...of course those skills that were pre excluded will again be excluded.


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

guys,

i think this time was completely different situation to the july intake. in july intake, most people in this forum have been able to apply within the 1st hour without such ridiculous problems we have encountered today. 

only two people today have been able to go through the payment system with an incomplete application.

i also found some agents has announced that they are not able to lodge any applications. 

considering all of this, there are must some vacant left. be patient!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

swatsandy said:


> First of all system should not allow the user to submit the application without mandatory documents. But if that's the case then what is harm if you send docs via email. it is one of the same thing as they receive docs in either mode, does not bother anybody.


As per my experience with EOI last year. After the payment (or clicking SUBMIT button), they will process the application and based the decision as what is submitted. Once uploaded, you cannot even view or change the documents already u uploaded.


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys, read this essential document:
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/59283/Essential-Information.pdf

It states, at least one document must be uploaded. Sending them the rest of the required documents afterwards is perfectly fine, it will still be processed. Though if you were able to send all documents, that is probably must safer.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

totalacoustic said:


> Guys, read this essential document:
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/59283/Essential-Information.pdf
> 
> It states, at least one document must be uploaded. Sending them the rest of the required documents afterwards is perfectly fine, it will still be processed. Though if you were able to send all documents, that is probably must safer.


_
*I cannot select my nominated occupation. Can I still apply? *
No, if your occupation is not available in the online form, you cannot apply at this time. _

The guy doesnt even have nominated occupation chosen.


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

soeid said:


> _
> *I cannot select my nominated occupation. Can I still apply? *
> No, if your occupation is not available in the online form, you cannot apply at this time. _
> 
> The guy doesnt even have nominated occupation chosen.


Thats the other fellow. I've filled out all the necessary information :fingerscrossed:


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

totalacoustic said:


> Thats the other fellow. I've filled out all the necessary information :fingerscrossed:


Okay. So no need to worry. Good luck to you then.

Send them the remaining documents through email.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Can any onshore applicant call NSW office and find out what exactly happen today ?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> Thats the other fellow. I've filled out all the necessary information :fingerscrossed:



What is your reference number.....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Why u both karthik and total not sharing your reference number?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Why u both karthik and total not sharing your reference number?


True Tirik, at least we will have idea that how many applications successfully submitted.....

Guys need to be little supportive to other also.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

im sure no one go through the process, if few guys already did then why nsw shut the system due to system error. just confirm from 2 consultancies even they did not submitted any file.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Why u both karthik and total not sharing your reference number?


As we all know occupation list menu was not working then without choosing the occupation how someone applied. its rubbish man. fields with asterik* are mandatory we all know. without filling mandatory fields no one can go through payment.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

just wait for 24th oct. and hope for good.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

this quote is from guidelines"What does the red asterisk * mean? 
A red asterisk * identifies mandatory fields which must be completed. You must enter the requested information when 
you see a red asterisk * or you will not be able to submit your application."


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

paul2014 said:


> just wait for 24th oct. and hope for good.


In fact as per my understanding they will re-opening the 2nd intake in November first week so....as i dont expect that they will find cure of this problem so quickly....


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

Sry guys was just waiting on confirmation from my agent that my tax invoice number is my srn. 
It's 2135 if it means anything.


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> Sry guys was just waiting on confirmation from my agent that my tax invoice number is my srn.
> It's 2135 if it means anything.


As you got the reference number, I think you have submitted your application successfully. But don't understand why it is above 2000? As per my understanding it should be in between 1001 and 2000.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

totalacoustic said:


> Sry guys was just waiting on confirmation from my agent that my tax invoice number is my srn.
> It's 2135 if it means anything.


So its means there are 134 applications submitted successfully before you


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Any chinese here?
What's the condition of chinese people's applications?
I suspect....


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Any chinese here?
> What's the condition of chinese people's applications?
> I suspect....


What makes you think they favor Chinese or other particular nationalities?


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Any chinese here?
> What's the condition of chinese people's applications?
> I suspect....


i live in china, for the 3 hours, i have not even seen the form 
seems it is impossible to even apply
same thing happened last time
frustrating


----------



## Sam16 (Aug 10, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Any chinese here?
> What's the condition of chinese people's applications?
> I suspect....


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
You made me laugh like crazy.
I think you are not able to bear that you could not apply today. Seriously, need to grow up.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh ok...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

soeid said:


> What makes you think they favor Chinese or other particular nationalities?


Nothing...but in the excel sheet very less number of chinese...and as per my knowledge they have separate forum where they talk in Chinese language only.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

i was also unable to see form. i regularly refreshed the page for 3 hrs ..some times its page not available and sometime the message the nominated 190 visa link will be open 10 am like this.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with paul. My internet speed is 25 mbps. I filled the NSW application 20 times but all the times I could only see 'SELECT OPTION' with no options in it. That was technical issue and I hope none had submitted the application. 

Could any one guess if application again opens on 24' Oct or they just announce the opening date of application.


----------



## goslar (Sep 21, 2013)

gurnaaz said:


> i was also unable to see form. i regularly refreshed the page for 3 hrs ..some times its page not available and sometime the message the nominated 190 visa link will be open 10 am like this.


exactly the same here


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

my friend from melbourne said the same problem was with him. some fields were freezed like assessment point fields, list filed, DOB, add file button . hopefully soon you guys wll heard good news from nsw. i think problem was not that the volume of applicants was too much.. there was problem in new online form or system.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

SELECT OPTION(occupation field only) rest I could fill.


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

What browser were you using? 

I used chrome and firefox, with chrome, i could never load the drop down boxes for the occupation. But it always worked with firefox, there is a little lag when they're loading the different occupations, but if you wait for a bit, it will show


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

goslar said:


> i live in china, for the 3 hours, i have not even seen the form
> seems it is impossible to even apply
> same thing happened last time
> frustrating


Use a VPN if it is allowed in China.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, I mean to say the problem is definitely in new online application form....


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I agree with paul. My internet speed is 25 mbps. I filled the NSW application 20 times but all the times I could only see 'SELECT OPTION' with no options in it. That was technical issue and I hope none had submitted the application.
> 
> Could any one guess if application again opens on 24' Oct or they just announce the opening date of application.


internet speed does not matters. speed matters when you have to upload docs. there was technical issue with online form.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

totalacoustic said:


> What browser were you using?
> 
> I used chrome and firefox, with chrome, i could never load the drop down boxes for the occupation. But it always worked with firefox, there is a little lag when they're loading the different occupations, but if you wait for a bit, it will show


i did with both explorers but evrytime problem was same. even when click on pay now whole page crashed.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> In fact as per my understanding they will re-opening the 2nd intake in November first week so....as i dont expect that they will find cure of this problem so quickly....


First week of November ? Where did you get the news from ?


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

soeid said:


> So its means there are 134 applications submitted successfully before you


My personal experience last July intake, I approve this idea. However, I do pray for you guys. You still have chances to lodge your applications on 24th.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi totalacoustic,

You told in your previous msg that ur agent had filed the application. In the recent one you mentioned that you tried from fire fox. Hope u r in confusion?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

dreamz said:


> First week of November ? Where did you get the news from ?



I am assuming that they will re-open in November 1st week....


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

extremely upset.  even my agent was not able to submit it. its becoming tough to keep patience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Are there anyone from this forum, who is able to submit the application and got the 2 acknowledgment mails? Apart from the one who submitted with just the passport as attachment.

If any one is out there, please provide your reference number range and update the excel sheet please. 

Regards,
ykk


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi totalacoustic,
> 
> You told in your previous msg that ur agent had filed the application. In the recent one you mentioned that you tried from fire fox. Hope u r in confusion?


Hi pradeep, I never stated my agent filed the application. I did the application myself, I just asked my agent whether the tax invoice reference number was the same as the skilled reference number which the agent confirmed. 

And yes, I did do the application on Firefox, which I highly recommend. 
And no, I'm not in any confusion


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Totalacoustic,

First of all congrats for sucessfully filing the application.

Sorry, I misunderstood.
Pls make a guess about 24th oct14 announcement? Will they open or close or announce the date of opening.

Plssss let me know?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

louis ho said:


> My personal experience last July intake, I approve this idea. However, I do pray for you guys. You still have chances to lodge your applications on 24th.


Thanks louis.
Could you ask in the forum you following? How many applicants have submitted the SS?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi All,

In conclusion, below are the responses for 99% applicants.

1. Error [wrapped: connect failed [Native Error: Too many connections] [User Info: Array]]
2. error: "Native error: Too many connections"
3. "Could not connect to host

This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator.

Could not connect to host

This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator." />"

4. Not ableto drop down "Nominated Occupation".

5. Sometimes half page displayed.

6. Sometime not able to insert other fields like DOB etc.

So, it seems NSW is still trying to improve online application system and this time they need to cater different problems mainly related to PAY NOW and point number 3 error.

Going forward, lets hop foe some good news on 24th OCt 2014. Stay blessed.!!!!!


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

*Congrats*



totalacoustic said:


> Hi pradeep, I never stated my agent filed the application. I did the application myself, I just asked my agent whether the tax invoice reference number was the same as the skilled reference number which the agent confirmed.
> 
> And yes, I did do the application on Firefox, which I highly recommend.
> And no, I'm not in any confusion


Hi total,
Congrats for being successful in submitting the application.

Could you please let us know about your experience of filling the application? What I mean by this is how many times roughly you tried? Did you observe calendars and drop down menu frozen in your case? 

Thanks


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

that's a good description what happened to me


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm surprised seeing many people posted in Oct 2014 forum 1st time but may be silent observer since long and not listed in excel sheet. 
Thanks to NSW SS issues thus they come out and twitted.
Being silent observer is like taking benefits from forum but not contributing in helping someone.


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

I think or maybe I hope that there will be another chance to apply ...... it is still shown on the site " Click Here to apply " and not closed as it is in the case of July Intake for example....!! 

The pain is that we will have to keep our eyes opened with no clue when this can happen .... and i can't even keep my eyes open till i finish this business day ....


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

Sky_the_limit said:


> I think or maybe I hope that there will be another chance to apply ...... it is still shown on the site " Click Here to apply " and not closed as it is in the case of July Intake for example....!!
> 
> The pain is that we will have to keep our eyes opened with no clue when this can happen .... and i can't even keep my eyes open till i finish this business day ....


Have some more energy by taking some sweets or chocolates. Finish your day and take proper rest.

The NSW will open it (if they really open application) on or after 24-Oct only.

Till then chill buddy!!!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I'm surprised seeing many people posted in Oct 2014 forum 1st time but may be silent observer since long and not listed in excel sheet.
> Thanks to NSW SS issues thus they come out and twitted.
> Being silent observer is like taking benefits from forum but not contributing in helping someone.


It's been a year since I was approved and granted visa.

BUT I am still here with you...... let's group hug :tongue:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

soeid said:


> It's been a year since I was approved and granted visa.
> 
> BUT I am still here with you...... let's group hug :tongue:


Soeid, you already got visa.
You will not help your competitor to prepare well to appear for same interview you are appearing!!!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Soeid, you already got visa.
> You will not help your competitor to prepare well to appear for same interview you are appearing!!!


I've already have a stable job 2 months after landing.

And I don't need to worry... there's no ICT applications for this quarters intake


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Soeid, you already got visa.
> You will not help your competitor to prepare well to appear for same interview you are appearing!!!


The guy just wants to give out hugs and snuggles, see nothing wrong with that, plus it would be at least another 4 month before you land and become a competitor to him or anyone else in NSW. Well, just refresh the October Intake page and post here.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Can anyone tell me whether the application was a one pager document or you had to click "next" to go to subsequent pages? I know payment page was different but need to know about the information pages.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I hired services of Registered Australian Migration Consultant and he too was unable to apply and thus sent me this message today

Dear All,

Due to high volume of traffic NSW site crashed and they had to close down the website at 7:45am. We had all the staff present since 3:00am and tried our best to lodge NSW nomination applications till 7:45am. However unfortunately we were not able to lodge any application.

I was intouch with various other Law Firms and Migration consultants even in Australia during this 3 hours. None of the agents/law firms I know were able to lodge any applications. Various online forums also had similar messages from Applicant’s who were trying to lodge at their own.

What can we derive from this...i cant figure out from which planet those 1000 applications are completed (if they are)


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I hired services of Registered Australian Migration Consultant and he too was unable to apply and thus sent me this message today
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


I don't think the website crashed at 7.45am...it was still up until 1.30pm..however it still sends ann encouraging sign of the window being possibly re opened..Totalacoustic (ref no 13*) submitted the application just before it was announced closed by Business NSW. There shd nt be more than 150 submitted application (completed or otherwise) on their end right nw..so guys lets rest well & continue our normal routine tomorrow so that we can live to fight another day.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I hired services of Registered Australian Migration Consultant and he too was unable to apply and thus sent me this message today
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...



I am afraid what happened is that all people from around the globe accessed the NSW site to lodge application. This overwhelming influx caused the the innocent server to suffer the DDoS attack.

As it became harder and harder to open and fill the form, we all refreshed the application page (multiple copies for many) and it only helped in making situation worse.

In my opinion, no one, I say again, no one has been able to fill the application. There can be a few exceptions, which, again in my opinion, do not count.

Hence guys, don't worry, have proper sleep (at least many like me never slept and after unsuccessful attempts, came to office) and be ready for the same on 24-October


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

dreamz said:


> I don't think the website crashed at 7.45am...it was still up until 1.30pm..however it still sends ann encouraging sign of the window being possibly re opened..Totalacoustic (ref no 13*) submitted the application just before it was announced closed by Business NSW. There shd nt be more than 150 submitted application (completed or otherwise) on their end right nw..so guys lets rest well & continue our normal routine tomorrow so that we can live to fight another day.


I think the agent was referring to his time zone (India) which was probably 5.5 hrs behind NSW.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Today's my experience was horrible....i wake up 3:30 am IST, infect couldn't sleep properly whole night...and see what happened.....a total mess........

NSW buck-up with good system or else go back to paper-pen based application system...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I don't think the website crashed at 7.45am...it was still up until 1.30pm..however it still sends ann encouraging sign of the window being possibly re opened..Totalacoustic (ref no 13*) submitted the application just before it was announced closed by Business NSW. There shd nt be more than 150 submitted application (completed or otherwise) on their end right nw..so guys lets rest well & continue our normal routine tomorrow so that we can live to fight another day.


website crashed at 7:45 Indian time (1:15pm AEST)


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

hanali said:


> I am afraid what happened is that all people from around the globe accessed the NSW site to lodge application. This overwhelming influx caused the the innocent server to suffer the DDoS attack.
> 
> As it became harder and harder to open and fill the form, we all refreshed the application page (multiple copies for many) and it only helped in making situation worse.
> 
> ...


awwww, should have taken the day off like me. I was too depressed to go to office today 

I do not think there would be any action on 24. May be next day or a few days later (probably Tuesday or Wednesday).


----------



## totalacoustic (Oct 21, 2014)

hanali said:


> I am afraid what happened is that all people from around the globe accessed the NSW site to lodge application. This overwhelming influx caused the the innocent server to suffer the DDoS attack.
> 
> As it became harder and harder to open and fill the form, we all refreshed the application page (multiple copies for many) and it only helped in making situation worse.
> 
> ...


Hey Hanali, why would you say the ones who have been able to apply do not count ? I recently got a confirmation letter from the migration services agent from bizmigration stating they received my application. So...hopefully mine did count haha


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I don't think the website crashed at 7.45am...it was still up until 1.30pm..however it still sends ann encouraging sign of the window being possibly re opened..Totalacoustic (ref no 13*) submitted the application just before it was announced closed by Business NSW. There shd nt be more than 150 submitted application (completed or otherwise) on their end right nw..so guys lets rest well & continue our normal routine tomorrow so that we can live to fight another day.


You are right site crashed at (1:15pm AEST) which is 7:45am indian time


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

unikorn said:


> awwww, should have taken the day off like me. I was too depressed to go to office today
> 
> I do not think there would be any action on 24. May be next day or a few days later (probably Tuesday or Wednesday).


This day-off luxury is available only in Pk. Here a single day is very precious.

Yes, I also feel the same, probably next week. But to remain motivated and focused, you need some goal. And this is one.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

totalacoustic said:


> Hey Hanali, why would you say the ones who have been able to apply do not count ? I recently got a confirmation letter from the migration services agent from bizmigration stating they received my application. So...hopefully mine did count haha


totalacoustic: what I wanted to say was that the number of successful applicants is so less that when compared to 1000 places available for nomination, the number of successful applicants, does not count (possibly 5-10%).

Or who knows, all positions have been filled in.... We are just guessing based on our individual experiences.


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I hired services of Registered Australian Migration Consultant and he too was unable to apply and thus sent me this message today
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


Dear they have not stated that quota is over only they have stated temporary suspended

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm thinking that in spite of being a main state of Australia, NSW can not make a stable system!!! So poor NSW!!!!
India's IRCTC website handles queries 100 times per second more than which NSW handles. But never ever happened that it's down....


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all,
I have tried to go through payment several times. I used firefox, it took longer to load the form but it's been more complete and with time occupation dropdown loaded as well. So the only barrier for me was that payment step whih said to follow notices of chrom/firefox buttom in the left corner. They were such as "Connecting", "Connected", "Transferring data","Sending request","Wait for response". This last notification preceded one of mentioned errors.

Here, I have a question about number and weight of your docs for those who stucked at payment. Were you sending similar package for dependant? (I claimed points for him) I have 7 docs without partner's of about 2Mb. Couldn't do it.


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

*This is exactly what happened to me*

- I started to refresh the page 30 min. before launching time and there was no problem just the standard MSG appeared that it will be open at 10:00 Sydney time.

- at 10:00 am it gave different MSG like web page unable to reach or the same old MSG.

-at 10:30 the application opened and continued to open till the they closed it. every time the application opened I have got one or more of the following error: 

* some icon not showing.
* Occupation list drop down menu not working
* calenders can't be opened.

- after few trials i started to get a clean application which I did actually fill it all, got the points calculated and uploaded all the documents., however only the Occupation list drop down menu did not work, so when i click pay now it gave me error.. :yell:	

What I think did happen:
this intake they limit the ceiling for each occupation, so due to huge no. of applicants it did not work:

e.g: lets assume that they need 300 engineer, so at any given moment there were more than this number trying to drop the occupation list and thus couldn't open as they will exceed the ceiling. as in July only the application number was limited not a certain occupation. 

I have some screen shoots for the application for those who couldn't view it if you want  

Lets hope for the best


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

hdaghlas said:


> - I started to refresh the page 30 min. before launching time and there was no problem just the standard MSG appeared that it will be open at 10:00 Sydney time.
> 
> - at 10:00 am it gave different MSG like web page unable to reach or the same old MSG.
> 
> ...


In July intake also they have ceiling for each occupation. If that particular occupation was reaching to its ceiling that occupation was getting "grey color" and which was not available to select. . So this time also they had same...

But what you are saying is having valid point....as per my understand occupation drop down list is dynamic and interlinked with number of applications being made...so if at given point of 1000 applicants are trying to select engineer profession....their system might not handle this traffic and unable to load these information to occupation drop down menu....

If you can share your screen shots would be great....


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

hdaghlas said:


> - I started to refresh the page 30 min. before launching time and there was no problem just the standard MSG appeared that it will be open at 10:00 Sydney time.
> 
> - at 10:00 am it gave different MSG like web page unable to reach or the same old MSG.
> 
> ...



This is highly plausible. 

But whatever happened, the form did not load at all. And even when it did load, it was partial and I could not fill it.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> In July intake also they have ceiling for each occupation. If that particular occupation was reaching to its ceiling that occupation was getting "grey color" and which was not available to select. . So this time also they had same...
> 
> But what you are saying is having valid point....as per my understand occupation drop down list is dynamic and interlinked with number of applications being made...so if at given point of 1 applicants are trying to select engineer profession....their system might not handle this traffic and unable to load these information to occupation drop down menu....
> 
> If you can share your screen shots would be great....


Dont think in july they had any ceiling. as they closed ICT and Accountants bcoz 750 out of 1000 were from these two occupation.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Dont think in july they had any ceiling. as they closed ICT and Accountants bcoz 750 out of 1000 were from these two occupation.


NSW always have higher quota for ICT and accountants....that's why 75% seat of July intake went to them


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Finally, 

Did anyone really filed the application successfully?

I hope the online application system was not programmed well. ICT & ACCOUNTANT are suspended for oct intake but they are still appearing in the occupation scroll down. So this is trash, utter failure of NSW immi. 

If everything was fine they might have just mentioned applications are closed for oct intake instead they asked for apologies.

Hope I am right !


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Finally,
> 
> Did anyone really filed the application successfully?
> 
> ...



YES, You are right dear...


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

How convenient...July Intake with most of the applicants that went through were ICT's...and they just did the application smoothly in few hours and had 75% of the 1000 slots by them...Now, the ICT's were excluded but the online application had a major network connection problem.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Mhyx said:


> How convenient...July Intake with most of the applicants that went through were ICT's...and they just did the application smoothly in few hours and had 75% of the 1000 slots by them...Now, the ICT's were excluded but the online application had a major network connection problem.


Not in few hours....July intake closed in less than 1 hour...


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Not in few hours....July intake closed in less than 1 hour...


exactly...

good for ICT's...so much OCT's


----------



## Rastin (Oct 19, 2014)

I am at office now and have not slept in last 36 hours . Now I have to drive home :car: GOD help me


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Even Giant servers like BSE and NSE's technical problems are solved within one hour.
What the hell NSW has developed!!!

My suggestion is first NSW should open EOI field and then straight away payment must be done on the basis of EOI number. After successful payment, rest of all fields must be available. This way they can restrict the adventurism that cause excess load on website.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dear what my understanding about the large number of people accessing the site is , " there were never 1000 applicants. 

Reason: for example , to lodge only my application i had two friends at their homes plus my brother in uae, and i at my home, every one with two tabs opened. Means for 1 single application 8 forms were being tried to opened(as seen by NSW server) so c for 100 applicants roughghly 800 accesses.
Its not all. The ICT guys who are in large number also in a quest to have some practice opened the form. they would be atleast 500. also non- ICT guys planing for future intakes were there for practice.

So conclusion is real applicants were small but the attack from roughly 2000 connections destroyed everything. In july it went smooth bcz no extra visitors were there.

Even then im hopeful for this intake be opening again


----------



## lyy (Oct 17, 2014)

Marat911 said:


> Hi all,
> I have tried to go through payment several times. I used firefox, it took longer to load the form but it's been more complete and with time occupation dropdown loaded as well. So the only barrier for me was that payment step whih said to follow notices of chrom/firefox buttom in the left corner. They were such as "Connecting", "Connected", "Transferring data","Sending request","Wait for response". This last notification preceded one of mentioned errors.
> 
> Here, I have a question about number and weight of your docs for those who stucked at payment. Were you sending similar package for dependant? (I claimed points for him) I have 7 docs without partner's of about 2Mb. Couldn't do it.



I have completed the form three times with all mandatory questions being answered. 

First, all documents were uploaded but the website crashed when reaching payment page. 

for the second and third time, the documents cannot be uploaded at all.


----------



## saas (Sep 2, 2014)

I tried from Turkey and all the same.. 8 or 10 times filled the form but never saw the payment page..

How dont they consider this??

Pay first. Than regarding to your skill, direct another page, so every single skill has competition on their own.. And you dont need to be sorry for "due to high volumes"

Im not an IT person but, isnt that so easily possible?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Even Giant servers like BSE and NSE's technical problems are solved within one hour.
> What the hell NSW has developed!!!
> 
> My suggestion is first NSW should open EOI field and then straight away payment must be done on the basis of EOI number. After successful payment, rest of all fields must be available. This way they can restrict the adventurism that cause excess load on website.





saas said:


> I tried from Turkey and all the same.. 8 or 10 times filled the form but never saw the payment page..
> 
> How dont they consider this??
> 
> ...


Saas, on what basis one can pay?
I have answered - it should be on basis of EOI. One should enter EOI and straightforward to payment page.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Dear what my understanding about the large number of people accessing the site is , " there were never 1000 applicants.
> 
> Reason: for example , to lodge only my application i had two friends at their homes plus my brother in uae, and i at my home, every one with two tabs opened. Means for 1 single application 8 forms were being tried to opened(as seen by NSW server) so c for 100 applicants roughghly 800 accesses.
> Its not all. The ICT guys who are in large number also in a quest to have some practice opened the form. they would be atleast 500. also non- ICT guys planing for future intakes were there for practice.
> ...


Sam, if server crashes just for 2000 page loads then I think the software people are failure....nothing else. Moreover they haven't designed the form in a way so that it will be less messy and less load on their servers.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Alternatively, Business NSW can assign different application time slots/day for different occupation groups. Other occupation groups will be greyed out. This is an economy way to help to regulate the internet traffic & also to help them to achieve a balance of talents from the different occupations.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

In any case, our only current solution is to wait & see the action plan that Business NSW will be coming up with on friday. In the meantime have a good rest for this 2 nights.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Alternatively, Business NSW can assign different application time slots/day for different occupation groups. Other occupation groups will be greyed out. This is an economy way to help to regulate the internet traffic & also to help them to achieve a balance of talents from the different occupations.


Temporary idea.
But as like today, many will practice to screw up others. They wont understand.

Better to ask everyone to pay the fees first. Then send a new link of SS application on their e-mail to complete the application.


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

A friend of mine sent me a message:
Individuals unable to get their applications through in July waited eagerly for the October intake however in a cruel twist of fate this intake was paused four hours in. NSW SMP website states "Due to high volumes, the application process for state nominated skill migration has temporarily closed. A further update will be posted on Friday 24 October 2014. Thank you for your patience. We regret any inconvenience this may have caused."

This announcement hides the truth of what happened today. 

In speaking to Migration NSW officers today we learnt that within the first hour over 7000 hits were recorded on the application form for SMP sponsorship. Then dozens of complaints over the phone flowed in, detailing forms that wouldn't operate properly such as adding up the points scores, displaying the occupations menu and allowing dates of births to be recorded.

At first the staff at Business NSW could not see any problems at their end but in the next two hours that followed hundreds of complaints were piling up to the four client servicing offices answering the inquiry line. Something was definitely going on.
The managers decided to pull the plug on the application process in all fairness to those wishing to apply; in order to find out what was causing their application forms to malfunction.

This is what Business NSW doesn't want to tell you. They don't want to admit for the second time this year their IT infrastructure failed to cope with the most basic of application procedures

It seems at the moment no one is sure how many applications were actually made, if Business NSW know, they are not telling. In fact it was predicted by management that with the withdrawal of the General Accountant and most IT occupations, there would be plenty of places to spare for keen applicants on their occupation list.

So who made these high volumes of hits that jammed the system? 

Business NSW suspects a malicious software to be the culprit, perhaps this may also responsible for the application forms to malfunction and fail to lodge.

And a thought to those who spent so much effort to make an application for sponsorship.
IMMIGRATIONews spoke to Daksh and Mohammed from India and Bangladesh who tried their best to ensure they would lodge successful applications today and the crushing disappointment they faced. 

Daksh says "I have been up since 5:30am today, I got a business NBN connection, had three computers with the latest and fastest processors. I was prepared to give this my all but all that happened was I got to the payment page three or four times and then the application stalled. It's awful to know that I have spent the past seven years in Australia, studying and working, paid $52,000 in University fees and paid my taxes religiously but am made to feel this desperate".

Mohammed says "I wanted to ensure I succeeded so I took the day off, had five computers at hand with different internet connections on different networks sitting in front of them since 8:00am. I couldn't access the system in July with the single computer however clearly they have no intentions of letting these applications through. I called NSW SMP multiple times however all they said was refresh the page. Do I look stupid? How can a server get jammed? I feel completely crestfallen and it just feels like a lottery system. It gives hope but has no outcome. This feels like harassment to people who are desperate. I don't understand why we are being treated this way while offshore applicants are invited in. This is just a waste of time."
NSW SMP has advised that the October 2014 intake isn't full, it has just been paused and there are still places left and the maximum number of 1000 is far from being met. However Mohammed and Daksh both think that the intake is full and they are just being kept in the dark.

Time will tell whether NSW Business will be transparent in this Friday's announcement regarding what actually happened today. However if that pathetic explanation posted on their web site this afternoon is any guide, don't hold your breath.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

- I got a business NBN connection, had three computers with the latest and fastest processors.
- Do I look stupid?

Does he answer his own question??? Sry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

lyy said:


> I have completed the form three times with all mandatory questions being answered.
> 
> First, all documents were uploaded but the website crashed when reaching payment page.
> 
> for the second and third time, the documents cannot be uploaded at all.


How did you understand that docs were uploaded considering that they are supposed to be only after payment? Or I'm getting it wrong? What was the whole size for all your docs?


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

*screenshots from the application page*

some screenshots from the application page ... 
I was not able to submit it though


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I'm thinking that in spite of being a main state of Australia, NSW can not make a stable system!!! So poor NSW!!!!
> India's IRCTC website handles queries 100 times per second more than which NSW handles. But never ever happened that it's down....


That's why they want you guys there to help them building good systems, processes and infrastructure.... :eyebrows:


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

joeytriviani said:


> Mohammed says "I wanted to ensure I succeeded so I took the day off, had five computers at hand with different internet connections on different networks sitting in front of them since 8:00am. I couldn't access the system in July with the single computer however clearly they have no intentions of letting these applications through. I called NSW SMP multiple times however all they said was refresh the page. Do I look stupid? How can a server get jammed?


Stupid? Yes. 

5 computers accessing same application for a single person.. 

I have read one post above in which a guy asked his brothers and friends to fill the application simultaneously. There were 8 simultaneous attempts.. 

What a great way to crash the required server yourself.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

After going through the posts here, I wish if NSW implements the following controls in the next term. I am sending these suggestions to them so any input from you guys will be highly appreciated. Maybe, they redesign the whole process in the next term and everyone benefits from these changes:

1 - *NSW should introduce a registration (sign up) process whereby prospective applicants are required to enter basic identification information first. *The prospective applicants should be assigned a username and password just like an email account registration. There shouldn't be any time limit on the initial registrations (meaning anyone can register their basic detail anytime). The initial registrations should capture key identification details like passport number, nationality, date of birth etc. *More than one account with the same identification information shouldn't be allowed.*

2 - *A user shouldn't be allowed multiple (more than one) sessions. *If an additional session is opened, both sessions should be logged out.

3 - *Key details registered earlier shouldn't be allowed to be changed during the application.*

The above controls will ensure that 

1 - An individual will not be able to register twice with different user IDs.

2 - An individual will not be able to log on and open multiple sessions using one user ID. This will reduce load on the servers. 

3 - The third control is for fraudsters who still create multiple accounts using inaccurate identification details in a hope that they will open the multiple sessions and correct the details later.


The above controls are for reducing the load on servers. Now to give fair chance to everyone, quotas should be assigned to each occupation. Applications should be accepted for a week so that people should not have to wait to access the servers at the same time. They should know that they can lodge the application anytime within a week.

Application shouldn't be charged any fee even after it is succesfully lodged. System should be designed in such a manner that it picks the application in this order:

1 - Occupation's quota available
2 - Order of lodgement

Now some people will ask that why application link should remain active for an extended period of time when they will consider order of application lodgement. Answer to this question is that some people are confident about their occupation's ceiling. They will rather wait for 2-3 days then try to access an overloaded server. Others may think that they need to act fast and they will try to fill the application in first few hours. 

Once the successful applications are determined, payment link should be emailed to the successful applicants. If they pay, the application should be considered complete. To others, a waiting list should be maintained so that if anyone doesn't pay, next candidate from the queue is selected. When the payment for all 1000 applications is completed, a 'regret' email should be sent to notify unsuccessful applicants that their applications are now being removed from the system and they should try in the next term.

Please let me know what do you think of the above before I send it to the NSW officials.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

After going through the posts here, I wish if NSW implements the following controls in the next term. I am sending these suggestions to them so any input from you guys will be highly appreciated. Maybe, they redesign the whole process in the next term and everyone benefits from these changes:

1 - *NSW should introduce a registration (sign up) process whereby prospective applicants are required to enter basic identification information first. *The prospective applicants should be assigned a username and password just like an email account registration. There shouldn't be any time limit on the initial registrations (meaning anyone can register their basic detail anytime). The initial registrations should capture key identification details like passport number, nationality, date of birth etc. *More than one account with the same identification information shouldn't be allowed.*

2 - *A user shouldn't be allowed multiple (more than one) sessions. *If an additional session is opened, both sessions should be logged out.

3 - *Key details registered earlier shouldn't be allowed to be changed during the application.*

The above controls will ensure that 

1 - An individual will not be able to register twice with different user IDs.

2 - An individual will not be able to log on and open multiple sessions using one user ID. This will reduce load on the servers. 

3 - The third control is for fraudsters who still create multiple accounts using inaccurate identification details in a hope that they will open the multiple sessions and correct the details later.


The above controls are for reducing the load on servers. Now to give fair chance to everyone, quotas should be assigned to each occupation. Applications should be accepted for a week so that people should not have to wait to access the servers at the same time. They should know that they can lodge the application anytime within a week.

Application shouldn't be charged any fee even after it is succesfully lodged. System should be designed in such a manner that it picks the application in this order:

1 - Occupation's quota available
2 - Order of lodgement

Now some people will ask that why application link should remain active for an extended period of time when they will consider order of application lodgement. Answer to this question is that some people are confident about their occupation's ceiling. They will rather wait for 2-3 days then try to access an overloaded server. Others may think that they need to act fast and they will try to fill the application in first few hours. 

Once the successful applications are determined, payment link should be emailed to the successful applicants. If they pay, the application should be considered complete. To others, a waiting list should be maintained so that if anyone doesn't pay, next candidate from the queue is selected. When the payment for all 1000 applications is completed, a 'regret' email should be sent to notify unsuccessful applicants that their applications are now being removed from the system and they should try in the next term.

Please let me know what do you think of the above before I send it to the NSW officials.


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

How do you suggest people be confident about their ceiling? It calls for points based selection, then. Providing that statistics about previous intakes is available.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

People can get an idea about applications in their occupation groups from looking at 189 stats. There is ample data available.


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

All in all, they at least admit that their system is ineffective and are about to change it by 2015. I'd agree to skip this intake provided to apply normally via well-developped system.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I'm thinking that in spite of being a main state of Australia, NSW can not make a stable system!!! So poor NSW!!!!
> India's IRCTC website handles queries 100 times per second more than which NSW handles. But never ever happened that it's down....


Then apply to other States or apply to Canada or NZ.. or better yet stay there in India


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> lets see what will the updation. i dnt think tht anybody go through. i have seen form more than ten times but list menu not working, date of birth, upload only one file. so i think 990 files are still vacant


same here. the occupations worked once and then the payment page didnt load. after that the occupations option never worked. Lets hope it was a page fault and we get another chance.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Can any onshore applicant call NSW office and find out what exactly happen today ?


I have raised a ticket with the issue I had, where I wasn't able to select my occupation from the drop down box (almost every time). Hope they'll get back to me with a valid and meaningful answer. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> I filled in the form at least 10 times ...
> 
> - No drop down for the occupation
> - You can't add files
> ...



Same here! Though I spent the morning hitting the F5 button forever..:mad2: Hope they'll resolve it.


----------



## ellewilliams (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi. What does the sponsorship cover? And, is it a requirement to take IELTS exam for this?


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

When they update the system, I think they should consider accepting necessary documents separately through email based on their reference number or some identification. Although it is more work for them, it is only fair for some applicants with lots of documents. For example, some one with multiple education documents (Bachelor, Masters, etc..) and work experience documents from multiple organisations will be disadvantaged at the moment as the system is somewhat sensitive to the size of the documents uploaded with large size documents not going through the payment stage eventhough it is below the 25MB (the recommended size in the website).


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

ellewilliams said:


> Hi. What does the sponsorship cover? And, is it a requirement to take IELTS exam for this?


Yes. You need a valid IELTS or OET score.

Refer to the link below for more details.
Skilled nominated migration (190) - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## yagakeerthikiran (Sep 10, 2014)

soeid said:


> Then apply to other States or apply to Canada or NZ.. or better yet stay there in India


Hi Soeid,

You are in violation of the forum rules.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

soeid said:


> Then apply to other States or apply to Canada or NZ.. or better yet stay there in India


Hmm he was pretty much stating a fact so no need to make such an overstatement like that matie.

Btw I am a naturalised citizen here now so please do not bash me nor tell me to go back to my country (which I would like to do for holidays). I have contributed tax to this country to tell the least. And the fund is being used to pay and support the IT team of NSW. I would say I am not satisfied with their performance though.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

soeid said:


> Then apply to other States or apply to Canada or NZ.. or better yet stay there in India


disappointed with your comment, Soeid. I think that main objective of this forum is help each other & share ideas not offense anyone. Hope, you will understand and never repeat the same.

God Bless You.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

blackrider89 said:


> Hmm he was pretty much stating a fact so no need to make such an overstatement like that matie.
> 
> Btw I am a naturalised citizen here now so please do not bash me nor tell me to go back to my country (which I would like to do for holidays). I have contributed tax to this country to tell the least. And the fund is being used to pay and support the IT team of NSW. I would say I am not satisfied with their performance though.


I'm pretty sure the NSW Govt doing their best to accommodate all applicants.
His remarks/rants were too much even to the point of comparing it to other companies/countries.

During our time we have waited 4 months before our NSW SS approved but we never belittled NSW Govt which will open golden oppurtunities to me and my family. Thus, we are patient for the shortcomings and just bear with it and understand that it's the department might be overloaded.

He should remember that it's him who's asking for a favor from NSW Govt and not the other way around. The NSW Govt doesn't owe him anything.

SIMPLE... If he doesn't like the system and don't like what's going on.. then don't intend to come... I'm pretty sure that guy once he's here will complain about his frustrations towards NSW and the whole Australia.

It needs extreme patience to start successfully in Australia.

Belittling the NSW System isn't necessary and wouldn't be helping


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

ElectraEagle said:


> disappointed with your comment, Soeid. I think that main objective of this forum is help each other & share ideas not offense anyone. Hope, you will understand and never repeat the same.
> 
> God Bless You.


Do you think his below the belt rants to NSW System helps?

Why will you still pursue something which you started to hate in the first place?

That guy is delirious even to the point that he's asking about how Chinese fared during these mishaps.
He's also questioning my intent of being in the forum why should I help with "future" competitors in the jobmarket


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

one failure create a huge pressure, Here NSW create a system that give so many failure at one intake and made me very unhappy.


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

FAIS said:


> After going through the posts here, I wish if NSW implements the following controls in the next term. I am sending these suggestions to them so any input from you guys will be highly appreciated. Maybe, they redesign the whole process in the next term and everyone benefits from these changes:
> 
> 1 - *NSW should introduce a registration (sign up) process whereby prospective applicants are required to enter basic identification information first. *The prospective applicants should be assigned a username and password just like an email account registration. There shouldn't be any time limit on the initial registrations (meaning anyone can register their basic detail anytime). The initial registrations should capture key identification details like passport number, nationality, date of birth etc. *More than one account with the same identification information shouldn't be allowed.*
> 
> ...



I was thinking of this also, you should go ahead and send it to NSW


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

hasnur said:


> one failure create a huge pressure, Here NSW create a system that give so many failure at one intake and made me very unhappy.


NSW doesn't owe us anything. They have the right to completely stop accepting sponsorship at any time. Or they can delay our application on their own pace.

Be patient and chillax. Wait.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

soeid said:


> I'm pretty sure the NSW Govt doing their best to accommodate all applicants.
> His remarks/rants were too much even to the point of comparing it to other companies/countries.
> 
> During our time we have waited 4 months before our NSW SS approved but we never belittled NSW Govt which will open golden oppurtunities to me and my family. Thus, we are patient for the shortcomings and just bear with it and understand that it's the department might be overloaded.
> ...


Soeid, we have filed EOI and selected NSW in it.
Why NSW is not asking us over e-mail to lodge NSW SS on that basis. Its Simple system. send invitations to 100 people and give them time of three-four days to lodge application.
Hope u can understand!!!!


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

soeid said:


> NSW doesn't owe us anything. They have the right to completely stop accepting sponsorship at any time. Or they can delay our application on their own pace.
> 
> Be patient and chillax. Wait.


Precisely...
we can stop whining and complaining and just hope.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

You guys think multiple applications cause the system's crash. To be honest, fail to get a slot on July intake, so I took 2 PC for lodging this time. Beside that, from some info above, NSW recorded 7000 hits during the 1st hour, so that means even without ICT & business we still have to compete with many people.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Soeid, we have filed EOI and selected NSW in it.
> Why NSW is not asking us over e-mail to lodge NSW SS on that basis. Its Simple system. send invitations to 100 people and give them time of three-four days to lodge application.
> Hope u can understand!!!!


Not all EOIs are legitimate with genuine intent.
The same reason why almost all systems require confirmed payment prior to processing.

Again, you have to express your intent to request for sponsorship.
It's not like NSW is chasing after us.

Digest what I said, then you will be grateful and patient that NSW even created an automated system (even faulty) just to bring convenience to aspirants like you.

Previous system was manual and is taking 4 months to process.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi soeid ,
Your intention is to help the forum members I can imagine; but You should also respect the pain (some times anger) of so many people who have suffered almost a whole night with faulty NSW system.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

soeid said:


> Not all EOIs are legitimate with genuine intent.
> The same reason why almost all systems require confirmed payment prior to processing.
> 
> Again, you have to express your intent to request for sponsorship.
> ...


Those who wish to lodge NSW SS only will select NSW as intended state for sponsorship. And if three days given to aspirants for lodging SS applications are more than enough. Those who wish to apply will even not wait for three days!!!
And these all three months NSW may have equally distributed load to clear SS applications.
In existing system only, as yesterday the aspirants have lodged applications, NSW may have some data of applicants who have clicked payment icon. They can retrieve the data and send mails to them to complete NSW SS. This way they can reduce load on servers. Later for rest of applicants who even do not able to fill the form and click on payment icon, open the website. 
I am sure that this time, not more than 300 applicants are in queue now.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

@mithu93ku

If these people cannot sustain sanity on this mishap then they're not equipped to battle the hardships of starting a living in Australia. Believe me, the pain is more than triple.

Best thing for NSW to do is to collect all applications and process them with regards to merits. In that manner, it is just and fair. I hope they diversify approval of applications

This current system is unfair to those people from other time zones.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Did any one called NSW and got any details regarding the status of yesterdays intake?

Any news like, any one filed the appl successfully? I enquired from many sources( friends, 3 to 4 consultancies, frnds in Aus) none were successful in filing the application.

What about the success rate? Hope only 10% had filed successfully. 

In my perception its absolutely a online appl system failure and also server crash.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

hi guys
i conclude a little info from my own thinking that is in this thread google sheet there are 35 applicants and approximately there are other 50 members register those are not in google sheet. so toatl is 85 applicants in this forum. and applicants those i know personally or due to consultancy's info are 15. so now toal is 100 applicants from all over world. out of these 100 only 2 guys submitted file successfully. so conclusion is that according to this situation if we take 1000 applicants only 20 applicants are successful. but as we all know only 250-300 applicants from all over world were did the process on 22 oct and due to using of many tabs by single applicant and by pressing f5 key continueosly nsw system get hanged. pls comments guys


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

R u sure those two applicants really successful.

Any guess, how many really intend to apply NSW?

HOPE 50% or above, WHO ARE NOT ELIGIBLE TRIED INTENTIONALLY TO JAM THE SERVER OR TO JUST VIEW THE FIELDS IN APPLICATION.

REST ALL REAL APPLICANTS TRIED FROM ATLEAST 5 TO 6 SOURCES.

ANY COMMENTS?


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

soeid said:


> If these people cannot sustain sanity on this mishap then they're not equipped to battle the hardships of starting a living in Australia. Believe me, the pain is more than triple.


I agree completely. Starting a new life in a new country is way more difficult when you do not have experience of that country, many more are competing for the same tough/tight job market and lastly your savings are getting drained with lightning speed.




soeid said:


> Best thing for NSW to do is to collect all applications and process them with regards to merits. In that manner, it is just and fair. I hope they diversify approval of applications


I also agree with this statement. But in case they want to stick with the current system, then NSW need to make it robust and reliable, that at least, allows the users to fill the application form. Not like wasting the whole night (half of it in waiting when is application intake opening and half of it in refreshing the application page) 



soeid said:


> This current system is unfair to those people from other time zones.


The current system will always remain unfair to some people in some part/timezone of the world. So in my opinion whatever timing is decided by NSW, is alright.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> R u sure those two applicants really successful.
> 
> Any guess, how many really intend to apply NSW?
> 
> ...


Please try to be positive. I think nobody will try to jam the applications if they do not qualify for that certain intake. In this way they will reduce their own chances of future intake by making system as "failure".

For the real applicants, I tried from only one source, that is myself. And many more would have tried themselves only. Hence I believe that there are not many applicants who tried from multiple sources (they and their friends in different time zones).


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Where is karthik?
What's your reference number?


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

FAIS said:


> After going through the posts here, I wish if NSW implements the following controls in the next term. I am sending these suggestions to them so any input from you guys will be highly appreciated. Maybe, they redesign the whole process in the next term and everyone benefits from these changes:
> 
> 1 - *NSW should introduce a registration (sign up) process whereby prospective applicants are required to enter basic identification information first. *The prospective applicants should be assigned a username and password just like an email account registration. There shouldn't be any time limit on the initial registrations (meaning anyone can register their basic detail anytime). The initial registrations should capture key identification details like passport number, nationality, date of birth etc. *More than one account with the same identification information shouldn't be allowed.*
> 
> ...


By all means go ahead @FAIS. I think if these suggestions are implemented by NSW, then problems faced by at least 90% of the users during July/Oct intake would be solved. Rest NSW can address individually.


----------



## hidayahramli (Oct 21, 2014)

oh yeah, i called the nsw govt while filling in the form yesterday. Too busy stressing out about this stuff I forgot to tell you guys about this. I talked to her an hour and half before they closed it though. she was really nice though, she asked me to keep being patient and keep refreshing the browser. there is nothing that she or her department can do at that time to fix the problem.

She did say to me that keep refreshing till you can fill in all the mandatory fields, upload at least one document, get to the payment page and submit payment. Just keep refreshing. SHe said send all the docs later in the email.

But of course this is an hour before they realised that the online form needs fixing and temporarily closed it. SHe could tell I was stressed and upset, but she couldnt do anything about it either. 

I did ask her has anyone manage to lodge anythign successfully? she said that there are some coming in but very slowly. So, not much. but she didnt say how much either. 

I hope that clears few things out. For now everyone, just chill out. Drink coffee till its acceptable to drink wine and wait for tomorrow's announcement. everyone's upset at the moment, no need to throw any anger here. we're all on the same boat.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Where is karthik?
> What's your reference number?


karthik might be busy in paking,probably he would be landing Sydney tomorrow after all he was the luckiest person to lodge application yesterday.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

paul2014 said:


> hi guys
> i conclude a little info from my own thinking that is in this thread google sheet there are 35 applicants and approximately there are other 50 members register those are not in google sheet. so toatl is 85 applicants in this forum. and applicants those i know personally or due to consultancy's info are 15. so now toal is 100 applicants from all over world. out of these 100 only 2 guys submitted file successfully. so conclusion is that according to this situation if we take 1000 applicants only 20 applicants are successful. but as we all know only 250-300 applicants from all over world were did the process on 22 oct and due to using of many tabs by single applicant and by pressing f5 key continueosly nsw system get hanged. pls comments guys


This is only the guessing and we will come to know what has happened and what is going to happen in coming days only tomorrow when NSW tells us what they have to say...

Till then remain motivated and relax


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

hidayahramli said:


> oh yeah, i called the nsw govt while filling in the form yesterday. Too busy stressing out about this stuff I forgot to tell you guys about this. I talked to her an hour and half before they closed it though. she was really nice though, she asked me to keep being patient and keep refreshing the browser. there is nothing that she or her department can do at that time to fix the problem.
> 
> She did say to me that keep refreshing till you can fill in all the mandatory fields, upload at least one document, get to the payment page and submit payment. Just keep refreshing. SHe said send all the docs later in the email.
> 
> ...



Appreciate your motivating and relaxing advice. Anyway it will become clear tomorrow.


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

joeytriviani said:


> A friend of mine sent me a message:
> Individuals unable to get their applications through in July waited eagerly for the October intake however in a cruel twist of fate this intake was paused four hours in. NSW SMP website states "Due to high volumes, the application process for state nominated skill migration has temporarily closed. A further update will be posted on Friday 24 October 2014. Thank you for your patience. We regret any inconvenience this may have caused."
> 
> This announcement hides the truth of what happened today.
> ...



1 person X 7 to 10 connections for one application = System crash:lalala:


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hidayahramli said:


> oh yeah, i called the nsw govt while filling in the form yesterday. Too busy stressing out about this stuff I forgot to tell you guys about this. I talked to her an hour and half before they closed it though. she was really nice though, she asked me to keep being patient and keep refreshing the browser. there is nothing that she or her department can do at that time to fix the problem.
> 
> She did say to me that keep refreshing till you can fill in all the mandatory fields, upload at least one document, get to the payment page and submit payment. Just keep refreshing. SHe said send all the docs later in the email.
> 
> ...


Oh. So we can actually just upload one document & submit for payment after all....


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

yesterday i called one agency which is local to me , they said due to system problem we were also unable to apply. now my friend (clein of agencyt) called them they said 2 files submitted successfully..lol.... guys they just saying for reputation of agency. we all know there was problem in form and payment page.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Where is karthik?
> What's your reference number?


I remember someone said 2153.. assumption is 153 applied successfully


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

soeid said:


> I remember someone said 2153.. assumption is 153 applied successfully


Guys sorry Didn login to this forum as am in dilemma whether application really got thru. As other colleague said I tried uploading one doc migrated to payment page after 3 refreshes got payment page but Didn get any reference number. I have mailed nsw to get the info. Will update all after their reply.

Karthik


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

How will you feel if tomorrow they declare that 1000 intake is over?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Can't even imagine bosss. Plsssssss......let us be positive......


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

If that was the case they might have announced yesterday itself.

Wht is the fun in giving 24th Oct'14!!!


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

I think they will simply open the application form at the same time [10 AM] without announcing it, so that the flow to the servers is gradual. That's the easiest solution, fixing the form and/or how the form is loaded under big loads or how said loads is distributed on to the server might be quite a task to solve in 2 days.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

fsbelov said:


> I think they will simply open the application form at the same time [10 AM] without announcing it, so that the flow to the servers is gradual. That's the easiest solution, fixing the form and/or how the form is loaded under big loads or how said loads is distributed on to the server might be quite a task to solve in 2 days.


It may not possible to open without info.
They will declare the date and time first and will open again.
And again we will open multiple sessions for a single application. And again the server will crash...


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

i guss they will generate a quick solution to limit the applicants at times. like only let ielts over 7 or working experience over certain years to apply, once those have been in then the next group.....(basically a quick and unsophisicated merit system)


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> i guss they will generate a quick solution to limit the applicants at times. like only let ielts over 7 or working experience over certain years to apply, once those have been in then the next group.....(basically a quick and unsophisicated merit system)


now its not possible that may change eligible cretirea bcoz nsw immigration is a mature organisation they have to sort out the problem of online system in this intake. In future they may change cretirea. Its not a time for hiding the errors of nsw immigration process for them , its time to prove themselves that they have good online system. bcoz when there was a paper based system, most of the people said nsw have to improve immigration process by implementing online system. now nsw did and they have a chance to prove that. Changing of cretirea dos nt mean that its a good immigration process but online system, payment system, less processing time means a good immigration system.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

refreshing refreshing the nsw website but no update


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

First of All , Happy Diwali to all my Indian fellows in Torture .... 

I don't think that there will be any positive updates " tomorrow " if it is meant to open again ,they would need a week at least to rectify the problems they had ,,,but i feel it is either full and closed or they might group it with Jan Intake ...so that the won't have much of headache in Christmas


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

hasnur said:


> refreshing refreshing the nsw website but no update


It is Midnight there Dude...!! they didn't update the system at 12 PM ,you expect an update at midnight .... Chill bro


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

In my point of view we were faulty not NSW application system. Even the DIBP or any other state online application system would crash due to our behaviour. we opened multiple application sessions like 3 to 4 on one computer. The NSW system understood each session as a prospective applicant. Say they were 1500 prospective applicants who were applying and when every applicant would open 4 sessions then ultimately the NSW system would read as 6000 application sessions..so the system crashed.. 

I have a humble appeal to please open only one tab at a time i.e one application session at a time and refresh only if it doesnt loads..this way the system will not be overloaded. and there is much higher probability to apply.

Also remember! GOD decides our fate. If it is written in our fate to go to Australia then we will go by hook or crook BUT if its not written then no matter you bring 5 ultimate fast pcs you will still not be able to apply. So mu buddies have patience and pray to GOD and seek his blessings.

Regards.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Dear what my understanding about the large number of people accessing the site is , " there were never 1000 applicants.
> 
> Reason: for example , to lodge only my application i had two friends at their homes plus my brother in uae, and i at my home, every one with two tabs opened. Means for 1 single application 8 forms were being tried to opened(as seen by NSW server) so c for 100 applicants roughghly 800 accesses.
> Its not all. The ICT guys who are in large number also in a quest to have some practice opened the form. they would be atleast 500. also non- ICT guys planing for future intakes were there for practice.
> ...


Man by doing this stupid act of opening multiple windows to submit, you are not helping most importantly to yourself and others.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In my point of view we were faulty not NSW application system. Even the DIBP or any other state online application system would crash due to our behaviour. we opened multiple application sessions like 3 to 4 on one computer. The NSW system understood each session as a prospective applicant. Say they were 1500 prospective applicants who were applying and when every applicant would open 4 sessions then ultimately the NSW system would read as 6000 application sessions..so the system crashed..
> 
> ...


totally agreee with you buddy....i like your thinking....and i also believe same, without premission of god no body can do anything.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

While opening one tab at a time is indeed a solution, NSW needs some sort of a gate that can let in a certain amount of sessions at a time, the engine they use for business.nsw.gov.au is capable of doing that in a matter of changing a .cfg file, I'm not sure about the application they use for the actual form: ef.trade.nsw.gov.au


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

I'm not a God person, but it is as easy to filter out multiple sessions from one IP-->OS-->Browser as it is to filter a certian number of session above a specified threshold. So it's tough to choose which tactics one would better use.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys. While you're all waiting for NSW announcement, lets shrink your pdf files size, so that they take lesser time to upload. I found a very good site for this purpose, here is the link -> Compress PDF – Reduce your PDF Online for Free

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Still no info for new start!!!
It's 9:39 am in Aus.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Still no info for new start!!!
> It's 9:39 am in Aus.


It might only be an announcement and not actual intake.
They might announce to take 2000 applications in January, who knows.

Calm down.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

soeid said:


> It might only be an announcement and not actual intake.
> They might announce to take 2000 applications in January, who knows.
> 
> Calm down.


In January, they have already announced that site will be open for forever. NSW will process as and when required. Similar to DIBP.


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> In January, they have already announced that site will be open for forever. NSW will process as and when required. Similar to DIBP.


Where is this Announcement ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Where is this Announcement ?


Read last two FAQs.
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live...illed-nominated-migration/october-2014-intake


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Seems like one more sleepless night will be in vain ....!! I need a Red Bull tank now...!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I think they will post update in evening @4:55 pm AEDT. Just before finishing office hours.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I think they will post update in evening @4:55 pm AEDT.


Just before they knock off for the day ?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

After 12.30 I guess
Because after 12.30 phone services they can avoid


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I tried to apply in this intake 
At 10:15 aedt I got first success on my SRN no
But couldn't be able to pay


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

OMG, these people from the Subcontinent are so emotional and dramatic! Just stay calm, Australia is not really worth your distresses and nervous breakdowns.... Do not lay much hope on the ability of NSW bureaucrats either, they are mediocre like everywhere else...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Val76 said:


> OMG, these people from the Subcontinent are so emotional and dramatic! Just stay calm, Australia is not really worth your distresses and nervous breakdowns.... Do not lay much hope on the ability of NSW bureaucrats either, they are mediocre like everywhere else...


True. I really don't understand these people.

They're dying to come and be accepted by NSW but yet they're throwing stones at them.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

The October intake has reached the cap of 1,000 and it is closed. 

Following analysis of the second intake on 22 October 2014, the applications lodged during this intake are able to proceed to assessment. The October intake was capped at 1,000 applications to ensure the annual cap was not exceeded.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Refer Skilled nominated migration (190) page for detail


----------



## helloc (Oct 8, 2014)

Closed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NSW Nominated Skilled Migration Program – October Update 

The October intake has reached the cap of 1,000 and it is closed. 

Following analysis of the second intake on 22 October 2014, the applications lodged during this intake are able to proceed to assessment. The October intake was capped at 1,000 applications to ensure the annual cap was not exceeded. 

Applicants who have lodged an application and who still need to supply additional information, attachments or complete full payment will be contacted directly. 

NSW is a highly competitive destination for skilled migrants and as such, demand for NSW nomination under this visa program far exceeds the number of places available. In recognition of ongoing high demand and to ensure that places allocated under the program are well-balanced and aligned to the skills needs of the state's economy, NSW is continuing to implement operational and policy reforms. The application process will open again in February 2015. This will be after an analysis of the intakes to date which will determine the approach to future intakes. Information on future intakes will be posted on the website in January 2015. 

NSW anticipates nominating another 2,000 applicants between February-June 2015. This program is one of many visa options and NSW encourages potential applicants to explore alternative pathways as the program will not be able to accommodate all eligible candidates.


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

The October intake has reached the cap of 1,000 and it is closed. just announced at nsw website


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Who have not completed payments will be contacted directly. 


> Applicants who have lodged an application and who still need to supply additional information, attachments or complete full payment will be contacted directly.


----------



## alichauhdry (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is the final update from NSW immigration authority
The October intake has reached the cap of 1,000 and it is closed. 

Following analysis of the second intake on 22 October 2014, the applications lodged during this intake are able to proceed to assessment. The October intake was capped at 1,000 applications to ensure the annual cap was not exceeded


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

So, the intake is closed. The right strategy was to try to attach at least one pdf and have it sent. Those of us who wanted to do it right, did it wrong....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Val76 said:


> So, the intake is closed. The right strategy was to try to attach at least one pdf and have it sent. Those of us who wanted to do it right, did it wrong....


That's why Person of this subcontinent willing to go there to teach them....


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

Though it is still not clear about the "complete payment". I sent may application and attachments several times, but never got to a payment page. Is it considered a submission? Any more surprises or relax before Feb.?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

So congratulation to those 1000!!!!!if there are any!!!!


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

the positive side of this announcement is i can go to sleep now.... !


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Val76 said:


> Though it is still not clear about the "complete payment". I sent may application and attachments several times, but never got to a payment page. Is it considered a submission? Any more surprises or relax before Feb.?



Hope that!!!....be positive!!!


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Who have not completed payments will be contacted directly.


I am seriously confused now, I have attached documents & filled in the form and click on pay now but never got to the payment page....so how on earth will NSW know of my existence & contact me when I have no reference number or even a single acknowledgement e-mail from them.  looks like no chance for me this time round either...

Looks like another 4 months (next intake in Feb) of agonizing wait.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Gr8!!!!!!!!

Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...

So call them and ask them .....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

People with SRN only will get this opportunity. 



dreamz said:


> I am seriously confused now, I have attached documents & filled in the form and click on pay now but never got to the payment page....so how on earth will NSW know of my existence & contact me when I have no reference number or even a single acknowledgement e-mail from them.  looks like no chance for me this time round either...
> 
> Looks like another 4 months (next intake in Feb) of agonizing wait.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

swapnil361 said:


> Gr8!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...
> 
> So call them and ask them .....


What number u called ? I tried calling 61 9842 8155 but i can't get through to a staff member


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Good news . 



swapnil361 said:


> Gr8!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...
> 
> So call them and ask them .....


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

swapnil361 said:


> Gr8!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...
> 
> So call them and ask them .....


Hmm... this will give them opportunity to filter applications.
Good excuse if they'd like to ignore some applications by not sending email.

Endless wait.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

dreamz said:


> What number u called ? I tried calling 61 9842 8155 but i can't get through to a staff member


Same number..keep trying...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

swapnil361 said:


> Same number..keep trying...


Hi..are you in similar situation ? Click on pay now but unable to reach payment page ?


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Gr8!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...
> 
> So call them and ask them .....


swapnil,

Congrats!

I am trying to call the NSW but just a question at what point does your application failed? I were able to upload all the documents and hit the pay button several times, but did not allow me to go to the payment page? did i have a chance ?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Hi..are you in similar situation ? Click on pay now but unable to reach payment page ?


Yes...haven't able to reach payment page...


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

If 10,000 people are trying to call them now, they are not going to pick up


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

swapnil361 said:


> Gr8!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...
> 
> So call them and ask them .....


hey congrats.

when u clicked pay button were u able to see payment page or not?

and you knewed this number 1728 before or they told u?

I was also able to load the page..filled the details but when clicked pay button then the payment page did not loaded. plz guide me..thnx


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

soeid said:


> True. I really don't understand these people.
> 
> They're dying to come and be accepted by NSW but yet they're throwing stones at them.


As I said...it's the NSW immigration board's prerogative to close the application despite of the issues on system connections...
we can always feel frustrated but we cant force NSW to divulge the specific details of what transpired to their decision to close the application or on how will they review those who "submitted" the applications.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> hey congrats. when u clicked pay button were u able to see payment page or not? and you knewed this number 1728 before or they told u? I was also able to load the page..filled the details but when clicked pay button then the payment page did not loaded. plz guide me..thnx


Don't bother about uploading the documents....if you just hit the pay button..it's enough (as it was in my case)...
I just came across to know the ref no. Today itself...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

swapnil361 said:


> Don't bother about uploading the documents....if you just hit the pay button..it's enough (as it was in my case)...
> I just came across to know the ref no. Today itself...


I tried calling NSW many times but I was transferred to an automated voice message telling me to call back during 10am - 12.30pm Monday to Friday. It's an agonizing wait.

Now it's 12.30pm...so that leaves me with no answer to my question.


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Gr8!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...
> 
> So call them and ask them .....


Did you able to select your occupation from the drop down list?


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

If the policy remain similar next intake, Would you guys recon me to buy a Quantum computer?


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mhyx said:


> As I said...it's the NSW immigration board's prerogative to close the application despite of the issues on system connections...
> we can always feel frustrated but we cant force NSW to divulge the specific details of what transpired to their decision to close the application or on how will they review those who "submitted" the applications.
> 
> just my 2 cents...


Obviously they did not "received" 1000 applications sharp. And they probably did not even know how many applications they received when they closed the session. They just need to generate 1,000 invitations, and they will do it some way or another. The responses from them may follow after months...


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

swapnil361 said:


> Don't bother about uploading the documents....if you just hit the pay button..it's enough (as it was in my case)...
> I just came across to know the ref no. Today itself...


u asked the staff member for the reference number?..i am calling them but cant get through the recording.any shortcuts?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Alfar said:


> Did you able to select your occupation from the drop down list?


Yes....


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

iqraaswad said:


> If the policy remain similar next intake, Would you guys recon me to buy a Quantum computer?


All you need is Luck, mate. Besy luck for next intake.

Did you hit payment button page, if yes, I guess you will have chance.


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

*190_0ct 2014*

After calling the number, press 0 to speak with an operator.


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

iqraaswad said:


> If the policy remain similar next intake, Would you guys recon me to buy a Quantum computer?


Even something more!


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

sara190 said:


> After calling the number, press 0 to speak with an operator.


did u talk to anyone..what was the response


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Gr8!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...
> 
> So call them and ask them .....


Swapnil 1728 is your SRN no?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

sara190 said:


> After calling the number, press 0 to speak with an operator.


Thanks. I am trying to call up again, but as expected, they are experiencing high call traffic..I will keep on calling until their closing time of 4.30pm


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> did u talk to anyone..what was the response


Yes I talked with the operator, who asked me details of my application, last name , DOB and residential address and said I have an application submitted only payment didn't come through, thus said to wait to be contacted in the coming 12 weeks to finalize the application. Since I tried multiple times to pay, I have different number, hopefully they will take the earliest one, finger crossed! Hope you guys get positive outcome too.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

I made a call to NSW and he confirmed that my application went through their system.
I've got 2 applications submitted so that's why I have 2 reference nos. 1858 and 1867.

For my case, I was able to completely filled up the form, upload all the documents and click the pay button but was not able to enter my credit card details.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

I just manage to call through also...my ref no is 1558.


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Called them also. Filled in all fields, uploaded docs, stucked at payment. Got ref number 20**.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

We have submitted many applications due to payment page and occupation code not available. I think I have applied twice. Many of us have clicked payment button 3-4 times. Means 1000 applications are comprising double or triple or quadruple duplicate data. So my view is 1000 spots are yet not filled and will be included in February intake. 
So sad, due to system issues we may have ruined someone dream for four months!!!
I feel guilty!!!


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

dreamz said:


> Thanks. I am trying to call up again, but as expected, they are experiencing high call traffic..I will keep on calling until their closing time of 4.30pm


its not 4:30 its 12:30


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

did all of you people got email of submitted application on that day like srn number ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

abs1885 said:


> did all of you people got email of submitted application on that day like srn number ?


Completely nothing. I did not even had the chance to see the payment page.


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

sara190 said:


> Yes I talked with the operator, who asked me details of my application, last name , DOB and residential address and said I have an application submitted only payment didn't come through, thus said to wait to be contacted in the coming 12 weeks to finalize the application. Since I tried multiple times to pay, I have different number, hopefully they will take the earliest one, finger crossed! Hope you guys get positive outcome too.


This sounds like a verisimilar situation. As they have not taken the payment, they might not "finalize" the application in a way desired by us. My friends applied in the previous intake, paid, got confirmation numbers, failed to upload some required documents and were told to wait. They have not been contacted yet... So the best way is to relax probably, but it makes sense to call them some time later to find out if one got any number at all...


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Val76 said:


> This sounds like a verisimilar situation. As they have not taken the payment, they might not "finalize" the application in a way desired by us. My friends applied in the previous intake, paid, got confirmation numbers, failed to upload some required documents and were told to wait. They have not been contacted yet... So the best way is to relax probably, but it makes sense to call them some time later to find out if one got any number at all...


Yes. Still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Dear all i think the best way is to get GOOD BAND IN IELTS ABOUT 8 ALL and go for 189 ..........................this state sponsorship is playing with people soul for past two days ..................i am really sad and frightened at this chaotic situation


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

I got it 13xx . Feel so good now


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

heart broken..I did click the pay button but they cant find my record. My fate is not in Australia.


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

As for myself, I can share I was in a university computer lab in Sydney, using several computers. Most of them never showed the application page. One showed it, but parts of it remained inactive forever, so it was not possible to submit anything. Only one computer kept showing the application page right all the time and I 'submitted' maybe about a dozen times, but I never got to the payment page. All the computers were identical and had identical settings, it just made me wonder what made one work and the others not. Metaphysics? On Monday I will go to enquire if they received my application in person. Do not overdramatize those who cannot make it, life is not all cake and ale here.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> heart broken..I did click the pay button but they cant find my record. My fate is not in Australia.


did you contact them ? guys I called them but a pre recorded message played and said the email at [email protected] and this is what they got to say 
*

If you have lodged an application during an intake and received an approved payment receipt, your application will be assessed. You will have received an acknowledgement email, Skilled Reference Number (SRN) and payment receipt. *


So I want to confirm all those who talked to a representative, whether they received any SRN or were unable to make a payment like many of us ?


----------



## PollysDios (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Guys! I also wasn't able to make payment so I sent an email today morning asking if my application was received, after few minutes I received an answer with my ref Number 20XX and they said that they will contact me shortly to make payment. Hope all you guys receive a Ref Number !!! Be patient  God is good all the time!!...All the time God is good.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

PollysDios said:


> Hi Guys! I also wasn't able to make payment so I sent an email today morning asking if my application was received, after few minutes I received an answer with my ref Number 20XX and they said that they will contact me shortly to make payment. Hope all you guys receive a Ref Number !!! Be patient  God is good all the time!!...All the time God is good.


Heartiest Congratulations ! can you please guide me on what information should I mention if I write an email to them ?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

swapnil361 said:


> Yes....



Hi Swapnil, how come your reference number is starting with 17 ....in earlier post the guy - total or something successfully submitted application has reference number os 2135........


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> did you contact them ? guys I called them but a pre recorded message played and said the email at [email protected] and this is what they got to say
> 
> 
> If you have lodged an application during an intake and received an approved payment receipt, your application will be assessed. You will have received an acknowledgement email, Skilled Reference Number (SRN) and payment receipt.
> ...


press 0 immediately after you call through


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Gr8!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just call them they told me that ...even though I could not able to pay....but still my application is submitted..and number is 1728...for documents and payment they will contact us within 15-20 days...
> 
> So call them and ask them .....


Good luck 
did you give them your name ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

hdaghlas said:


> Good luck
> did you give them your name ?


They will ask for your last name, first name, date of birth & residential address


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> We have submitted many applications due to payment page and occupation code not available. I think I have applied twice. Many of us have clicked payment button 3-4 times. Means 1000 applications are comprising double or triple or quadruple duplicate data. So my view is 1000 spots are yet not filled and will be included in February intake.
> So sad, due to system issues we may have ruined someone dream for four months!!!
> I feel guilty!!!


hi

I was only able to see the application form..not even able to select my nominated occuaption..tried from mrg 4.30 Am here from india..was not able to enter even date of birth ..how come they have announced that 1000 applications received...
so disappionting guys..feeling heartbroken really


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Swapnil, how come your reference number is starting with 17 ....in earlier post the guy - total or something successfully submitted application has reference number os 2135........



They told me this number....I don't know about other...


----------



## PollysDios (Oct 24, 2014)

I just explained that I wasn't able to make payment and atthached the error that appeared and also I gave them my personal details and EoI number.


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

did anyone get the "Invalid Email" error upon clicking "Pay Now" button?

did they confirm if the application was received at their end?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

@realhuman,
This time also NSW has no control.
They supposed to take 1000 but any how it reach upto 2135. Might possible that they have included deficit of July intake in Oct. But excess to 135 spots( 2000+) seems to be unrealistic. It may possible only and only due to poor control and website design by NSW.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> @realhuman,
> This time also NSW has no control.
> They supposed to take 1000 but any how it reach upto 2135. Might possible that they have included deficit of July intake in Oct. But excess to 135 spots( 2000+) seems to be unrealistic. It may possible only and only due to poor control and website design by NSW.


@ tirik you got reference number or not. i called them and they replied that no record found of mine. bad luck


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gghhoosstt said:


> did anyone get the "Invalid Email" error upon clicking "Pay Now" button?
> 
> did they confirm if the application was received at their end?


Gg, I too got the same error.
But I am optimistic and as per my knowledge, data submitted to them and recorded by website but payment is not happened.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

gghhoosstt said:


> did anyone get the "Invalid Email" error upon clicking "Pay Now" button?
> 
> did they confirm if the application was received at their end?


i got same error and filled the form 4-5 times without occupation name and date of birth. also click on pay now button but not go through payment process. i called them and no record of mine was found. wait for next intake.


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

I have just called them on +61 2 9842 8155 (it is 2:40 pm Sydney time). go straight and press 0. 

told the operator I am wondering about the status of my application, she requested Last name and then first name. 

then said '' we are sorry we did not get it ''

heartbroken :Cry:

I did actually complete 2 application one with 1 attachment and one with full attachment and pressed pay now 

Best of luck to


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> heart broken..I did click the pay button but they cant find my record. My fate is not in Australia.


did you call them or wrote mail?


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi friends

I attached all 5 documents and all got uploaded, but i didn't reach the payment page. Unfortunately they are not transferring the call to operator and gave a standard response to mail. Do u think I have chance. Did any got a number in my situation.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gghhoosstt said:


> did anyone get the "Invalid Email" error upon clicking "Pay Now" button?
> 
> did they confirm if the application was received at their end?





paul2014 said:


> i got same error and filled the form 4-5 times without occupation name and date of birth. also click on pay now button but not go through payment process. i called them and no record of mine was found. wait for next intake.


I have just called them.
Very much disappointed to hear that my application was not lodged.
But i have queried about multiple application lodgement by many. She was affirmative and said that duplication is there and they are working on it to cancel it. 
I think software people have explained wrongly to NSW SS administrator that their Software worked fine. WT*!!!!


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I called before 5 min and lady officer told me my file is in.
And I asked that SRN no is reference no?
She said yes


----------



## joeytriviani (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys oct2014 intake is full. The following website tells us everything. We have to wait till February 2015.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-nominated-migration


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> I called before 5 min and lady officer told me my file is in.
> And I asked that SRN no is reference no?
> She said yes


You got the SRN number from her or u got email on 22nd Oct. Plus which number you dialled.. I will thankful if you answer this query..


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

anu87 said:


> You got the SRN number from her or u got email on 22nd Oct. Plus which number you dialled.. I will thankful if you answer this query..


Even i am trying to cal them but not getting transferred to operator. I am trying the number on their web.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

anu87 said:


> You got the SRN number from her or u got email on 22nd Oct. Plus which number you dialled.. I will thankful if you answer this query..


Anu, call ±61298428155 and asap contacted dial 0. You will able to talk to operator.


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anu, call ±61298428155 and asap contacted dial 0. You will able to talk to operator.


"Sorry Operator is not available" now also. I heard this line like 100times. Feel like giving up now. I didnt got any SRN but was only able to upload docs, no payment too.. So thgs are over for me I think..


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

I have tried to lodge application on 22th oct and uploaded necessary documents and clicked 'pay now' button many times but unable to made payment despite of several attempt. 

Today, I have been calling NSW since morning but every time they gave a standard reply," operator is not available now. Please record your message". Moreover, I sent mail for application status inquiry and received a standard 'thank you mail' citing that they would contact within 05 working days.

Is there any hope for a positive response?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

anu87 said:


> Hpatel said:
> 
> 
> > I called before 5 min and lady officer told me my file is in.
> ...


I got in email same day plus she gave me as a reference no 
So I asked her is it same as I got in email
She said yes and in couple of weeks they will contact me for payment and required information
+61 2 9842 8155
This no 59 times and finally got answer
Need to press 0 as soon as heard automatic generates mail.


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Guys just got connected after 60 tries. Finally happy for outcome officer gave me..

My reference is 12XX and payment thru. They would get back for rest of the docs...

Karthik


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations karthik
My reference no is 11** 
Probably they will serve in sequence 
Be in touch here 
And did u hire agent or not?


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Congratulations karthik
> My reference no is 11**
> Probably they will serve in sequence
> Be in touch here
> And did u hire agent or not?


Thanks. I have a agent doing my visa application process.

Wil keep in touch for any updates.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

I had this fear that this time again no normal full application will be filed and then we will be told that 1000 places are over.

And NSW announced the same... I believe now, some other place but not the NSW is waiting for me


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

My reaction on the today's announcement.










cheeky monkeys, ain't they ))))


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I am crying..

NSW should not do like this...

They must open within short period just on 1st November assessing and removing duplicate entries.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

fsbelov said:


> My reaction on the today's announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stay tuned, I am afraid many more surprises are on their way.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

hanali said:


> Stay tuned, I am afraid many more surprises are on their way.


No way...
The NSW system makers are *#*%&$ $#$+*%.
And decision makers are more than that.
I am waiting since 1st February.

In July, they have not set limits for occupations. And now due to their *%$#+ #+)@:# system, they are closed.

€¢£=®© na o.

Forum admin,
This is my last post.

Delete my account.


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

well, I can't really complain since I gathered a lot of valuable intel, but I feel sorry for the people who got screwed by the system, I was honestly waiting for the form to fully load, so I can choose the occupation from the drop down that wasn't working, since in the FAQ it states in RED:

*I cannot select my nominated occupation. Can I still apply?*
No, if your occupation is not available in the online form, you cannot apply at this time. 

But I guess since NSW doesn't follow the rules why should you do the opposite?


----------



## iqraaswad (Aug 8, 2014)

louis ho said:


> All you need is Luck, mate. Besy luck for next intake.
> 
> Did you hit payment button page, if yes, I guess you will have chance.


Thanks Louis, Yes I did but as the drop down menu for occupation and age selection didn't work, it gave me some message that can't proceed with 35 points. Rest was fine


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

fsbelov said:


> well, I can't really complain since I gathered a lot of valuable intel, but I feel sorry for the people who got screwed by the system, I was honestly waiting for the form to fully load, so I can choose the occupation from the drop down that wasn't working, since in the FAQ it states in RED:
> 
> *I cannot select my nominated occupation. Can I still apply?*
> No, if your occupation is not available in the online form, you cannot apply at this time.
> ...


many applicants did nt even click on pay now button bcoz docs upload button was also not working.
The most important point nsw said without payment does nt mean that your application submited properly. but now they said for the post payment method.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Its all over for me too..
I feel its better to resit IELTS and get 7 each than to wait for another NSW setback...
In July..didnt got a chance and in October..ran out of luck and looking at these two intakes,we cant expect anything different in following intakes


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

So, I address people who are sharper-minded people than me. I understand that some got the payment page but were not able to make the payment, and these are the lucky people who generated some numbers later sent to them by email and later confirmed by phone. The other group like me filled the application, attached all the stuff, and clicked "submit" or whatever it was, but never even got on the payment page itself. There are no numbers and there is no record of us in NSW. Is it correct? Is there any one lucky from this second group who obtained reference numbers via the phone later?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> many applicants did nt even click on pay now button bcoz docs upload button was also not working.
> The most important point nsw said without payment does nt mean that your application submited properly. but now they said for the post payment method.


 I have tried to lodge application on 22th oct and uploaded necessary documents and clicked 'pay now' button many times but unable to made payment despite of several attempt.

Today, I have been calling NSW since morning but every time they gave a standard reply," operator is not available now. Please record your message". Moreover, I sent mail for application status inquiry and received a standard 'thank you mail' citing that they would contact within 05 working days.

Is there any hope for a positive response?:rofl:


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

I haven't seen the payment page, submit button was the last thing I did. However, I lucky got my reference number after I call them today


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Val76 said:


> So, I address people who are sharper-minded people than me. I understand that some got the payment page but were not able to make the payment, and these are the lucky people who generated some numbers later sent to them by email and later confirmed by phone. The other group like me filled the application, attached all the stuff, and clicked "submit" or whatever it was, but never even got on the payment page itself. There are no numbers and there is no record of us in NSW. Is it correct? Is there any one lucky from this second group who obtained reference numbers via the phone later?


I clicked on submit a couple of times, once with a completed form with all necessary fields & upload document links completed but never got to the payment page. Neither did i receive any e mails from NSW. I tried my luck calling NSW up this morning & they received my application with ref no. 155*.


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I clicked on submit a couple of times, once with a completed form with all necessary fields & upload document links completed but never got to the payment page. Neither did i receive any e mails from NSW. I tried my luck calling NSW up this morning & they received my application with ref no. 155*.


Thank you. In this case I repeat my previous idea. They do not have exactly 1000 applications. They either have less or, more likely, more than 1000. If their system had shown correct numbers, they would not have said "temporarily" suspended. This means that the mere receipt of a reference number does not guarantee the invitation for the visa, as they will need to shortlist 1000 out of their total number.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Val76 said:


> Thank you. In this case I repeat my previous idea. They do not have exactly 1000 applications. They either have less or, more likely, more than 1000. If their system had shown correct numbers, they would not have said "temporarily" suspended. This means that the mere receipt of a reference number does not guarantee the invitation for the visa, as they will need to shortlist 1000 out of their total number.


This could well be true as they told me over the phone that my application is under consideration, there is no promise of an invitation. Well...only time will tell if o will get invited to make payment or not..it's totally beyond my control now


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

good luck to everybody, though only 1000 will have it.


----------



## ss_nib (Oct 16, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I clicked on submit a couple of times, once with a completed form with all necessary fields & upload document links completed but never got to the payment page. Neither did i receive any e mails from NSW. I tried my luck calling NSW up this morning & they received my application with ref no. 155*.


Hi... Congratz for successful receiving the ref no.

Can u pls tell me what error message your were received after clicking the payment button. ? Number of time i received invalid email address error message.


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

ss_nib said:


> Hi... Congratz for successful receiving the ref no.
> 
> Can u pls tell me what error message your were received after clicking the payment button. ? Number of time i received invalid email address error message.


I got a variety of error messages...including the invalid email address..i submit few times but only one went through..


----------



## ss_nib (Oct 16, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I got a variety of error messages...including the invalid email address..i submit few times but only one went through..


Today i called the nsw office but the number was busy...
So i send the mail to them but still not received any rply from them just a auto generated mail received... Totally confused..  Whether my application was submitted or not...


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

NSW should have lottery rather than online application system.....atlest we will be satisfied with the outcome of lottery luck or no luck....


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

I have filled in the application 3 or 4 times .... but i never had drop down list for the Occupation field.... 
i didn't see any icon to upload the first file , how i could add the file ...but iam not sure if it is uploaded or not....
i clicked the " Pay Now " but i was always thrown in a new page with Errors ...

From your Experience Guys Does it mean my application may had been lodged ....or no chance !! 

Congratulations for all the guys who got their SRN ....best of luck


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Sky_the_limit said:


> I have filled in the application 3 or 4 times .... but i never had drop down list for the Occupation field....
> i didn't see any icon to upload the first file , how i could add the file ...but iam not sure if it is uploaded or not....
> i clicked the " Pay Now " but i was always thrown in a new page with Errors ...
> 
> ...


You can try calling up NSW on Monday..It seems to be a lottery game now, no consistent pattern that I can identify..


----------



## fsbelov (May 8, 2014)

As a February applicant I feel very well lubed up after the October intake...just to get bent over in 2015 =)


----------



## pssreddy25 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Did you get u r occupation list in drop down*



sara190 said:


> Yes I talked with the operator, who asked me details of my application, last name , DOB and residential address and said I have an application submitted only payment didn't come through, thus said to wait to be contacted in the coming 12 weeks to finalize the application. Since I tried multiple times to pay, I have different number, hopefully they will take the earliest one, finger crossed! Hope you guys get positive outcome too.


Did you get your occupation list in drop down menu?
I could not get the occupation list in drop down menu.
So i have uploaded only one attachment and click on pay now...!
then it poped error messages that: manditory fields to fill the occupation, wrong email address etc.,

But i have made several attempets (more than 20)

I have to call NSW on monday to check my application status...!

Fingers crossed.....!


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

dreamz said:


> You can try calling up NSW on Monday..It seems to be a lottery game now, no consistent pattern that I can identify..


Amazing. ......... peoples calls and get reference no. Wow....

And what about those provided two three nos. Seems they won double

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mhyx (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats to all you hv luckily got their confirmation numbers from NSW during the Oct intake...Goodluck for the coming shortlist process...and for those who are not lucky enough..stop complaining and whining; better luck next time.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Those who are lucky and got their SRN, better to start updating the excel sheet so
we have a good visibility of the progress.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

Congratus to all who successfully applied for NSW SS in October.
I wish remaining applicants surely would able to apply into next intakes.


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> Those who are lucky and got their SRN, better to start updating the excel sheet so we have a good visibility of the progress.


Can u share the link of that excel sheet ?


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

Allelockon said:


> I haven't seen the payment page, submit button was the last thing I did. However, I lucky got my reference number after I call them today


Do you know the time when you click submitted button approxly?


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Here is the excel link, guys, let's get updated. I also encourage new arrivals to participate


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

rrajai said:


> Do you know the time when you click submitted button approxly?


I clicked submit button so many times so not sure which one go through. Started from 11:00 until they close.


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

pssreddy25 said:


> Did you get your occupation list in drop down menu?
> I could not get the occupation list in drop down menu.
> So i have uploaded only one attachment and click on pay now...!
> then it poped error messages that: manditory fields to fill the occupation, wrong email address etc.,
> ...


Yes I have filled all the mandatory info and uploaded the doc, I was only unable to load the payment page.

The wrong email message, could it be that an application was submitted on the system already under the same email?? 

Finger crossed!


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dear all. I have gone through all the pages,read the comments and made a conclusion about the pattern they are following.

1. successful--- those who made payment on 22nd October

2. Successful -- those who could not make payment that day but filled all the form and hit "pay now" (got reference no on calling NSW)

3- unsuccessful--- Those who didn't pay on 22nd and hit the "pay Now" button with incomplete form ( they were told of no record upon calling NSW)

what made me investigate is " dreamz's description" he said he hit "pay now" many times with incomplete form and just once with complete form and NSW lady said he had just one application.

Kindly comment if someone who got lucky and didn't follow this pattern? i don't think so anyone


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Never got to the payment page but managed to fill all information & document, clicked submit button - faced with some error (invalid email, could not connect to host) , no email whatsoever from NSW. Got my reference No. on last Friday after gave them a call.
Give them a call on Monday, maybe they already got your application. Best of luck


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

dreamz said:


> I got a variety of error messages...including the invalid email address..i submit few times but only one went through..


Just one small query, the moment we clicked the submitted button. It displayed see on your bottom left of screen. My all docs uploaded (means from 0% to 100%), then after this the system crashed. All these thgs happened with you too or till what message ur chrome displayed ? Thanks a lot


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

anu87 said:


> Just one small query, the moment we clicked the submitted button. It displayed see on your bottom left of screen. My all docs uploaded (means from 0% to 100%), then after this the system crashed. All these thgs happened with you too or till what message ur chrome displayed ? Thanks a lot



bye the way how do u know ur docs uploaded hundred percent as there was just a circulating progress icon for 10 seconds and then crashed?


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

sam657 said:


> bye the way how do u know ur docs uploaded hundred percent as there was just a circulating progress icon for 10 seconds and then crashed?


No for me it showed the entire uploading from 0 to 100% because I was able to attach all 5 documents. It took almost 3-4 minutes or even more after I hit the button.. Did you get the ref no? And what was ur exp?


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

anu87 said:


> No for me it showed the entire uploading from 0 to 100% because I was able to attach all 5 documents. It took almost 3-4 minutes or even more after I hit the button.. Did you get the ref no? And what was ur exp?


]


Nt confrmed yet. I uploaded all docs and filled evrything and hit "pay button" but it just went in progress for 10 seconds, no 0to 100 indication was there. it was just saying please wait and then " page not available error


----------



## PollysDios (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Sam657 I am not sure how long it took before the error message appeared on my screen ( maybe 3 min).and Yes after I submitted the documents there were two progress bar, one in the middle of the screen (uploading files this might take a while) and another one in the bottom left with 0 - 100%, when it reached 100% the error message appear. Send them a message asking for your status. Hope they'll answer you soon!


----------



## alichauhdry (Jul 3, 2013)

*NSW Calling*

Hi RAj,
kindly can u tell about calling to NSW, as I have tried their number on 24th Oct but only automatic computer was responding, can u pls tel which extension we had to hit to tal to any operator/person.
Thanks.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

alichauhdry said:


> Hi RAj,
> kindly can u tell about calling to NSW, as I have tried their number on 24th Oct but only automatic computer was responding, can u pls tel which extension we had to hit to tal to any operator/person.
> Thanks.


Hi you can reach on same no this one
+61 2 9842 8155
After dialling you have to press 0 
It will transfer be calm
It was a busy line 
It takes many attempts
Don't forget to press 0 soon


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

sam657 said:


> Dear all. I have gone through all the pages,read the comments and made a conclusion about the pattern they are following.
> 
> 1. successful--- those who made payment on 22nd October
> 
> ...


If it is the pattern to be followed, NSW makes me optimistic


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

sam657 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Nt confrmed yet. I uploaded all docs and filled evrything and hit "pay button" but it just went in progress for 10 seconds, no 0to 100 indication was there. it was just saying please wait and then " page not available error


Just one small query, Did you recv the mail on 22nd Oct with ref no. Because same thing happened with me too but I didn't receive any mail. Unfortunately I didn't save the error message. I do not know what will they respond tomorrow after calling.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

anu87 said:


> Just one small query, Did you recv the mail on 22nd Oct with ref no. Because same thing happened with me too but I didn't receive any mail. Unfortunately I didn't save the error message. I do not know what will they respond tomorrow after calling.



No dear i didnt recieve any email neither i have called NSW. I will ask them on monday. Im just wondering can a little bit of information reach NSW server in 10 seconds in which i got to the error page


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Sir, anyone knows if this thing is true, I have read this in one forum :
"NSW Nominated Skilled Migration Program – October Update The October intake for NSW Skilled Nominated migration has reached the cap of 1,000 and it is closed. The October intake was capped at 1,000 applications to ensure the annual cap was not exceeded. 

NSW is aware that there are a number of applicants who are unsure if their application has been submitted. Between 3 and 7 November 2014, we will be emailing all applicants who submitted an application to confirm receipt of the application and advise of next steps. 
Due to the high volume of emails currently being received, we will be unable to respond to individual requests to confirm receipt of application until this time.

Applicants who have lodged an application and who still need to supply additional information, attachments or complete full payment will be provided the opportunity to do so as their application progresses. "


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

pinoyako said:


> Sir, anyone knows if this thing is true, I have read this in one forum :
> "NSW Nominated Skilled Migration Program – October Update The October intake for NSW Skilled Nominated migration has reached the cap of 1,000 and it is closed. The October intake was capped at 1,000 applications to ensure the annual cap was not exceeded.
> 
> NSW is aware that there are a number of applicants who are unsure if their application has been submitted. Between 3 and 7 November 2014, we will be emailing all applicants who submitted an application to confirm receipt of the application and advise of next steps.
> ...


Yes, this is true....this is auto generated msg once you send them e-mail.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Yes, this is true....this is auto generated msg once you send them e-mail.



Thanks for ur immediate reponse,, so to those who cannot cannot contact NSW thru phone and email, need to wait till Nov 3 to 7????


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

pinoyako said:


> Thanks for ur immediate reponse,, so to those who cannot cannot contact NSW thru phone and email, need to wait till Nov 3 to 7????


Yes, as NSW office is not going to tell anything over the phone from tomorrow onward as per my understanding....

They will keep telling you what has mentioned in their e-mail...although nothing wrong in giving them phone call and ask them...


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Yes, as NSW office is not going to tell anything over the phone from tomorrow onward as per my understanding....
> 
> They will keep telling you what has mentioned in their e-mail...although nothing wrong in giving them phone call and ask them...




A big thanks


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Yes, this is true....this is auto generated msg once you send them e-mail.


Dear Realhuman,

did you get this time frame 03 Nov to 07 Nov in auto-reply?

I also received an auto-reply but above time frame was not mentioned.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear Realhuman,
> 
> did you get this time frame 03 Nov to 07 Nov in auto-reply?
> 
> I also received an auto-reply but above time frame was not mentioned.


Dear Realhuman,

In auto-reply on 24 oct, above time frame was not there but I again re-check this has been appearing in recent auto-reply.

Regret for misunderstanding.

Thanks,


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear Realhuman,
> 
> In auto-reply on 24 oct, above time frame was not there but I again re-check this has been appearing in recent auto-reply.
> 
> ...



Another one week of waiting, without any assurance if ur included or not,


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Another one week of waiting, without any assurance if ur included or not,


Agreed 

So, need not to call them for confirmation. It would be clear by 03-07 Nov. All the best


----------



## alichauhdry (Jul 3, 2013)

*NSW Calling*

To be very honest, I have send email to bizmigartion but did not received any auto reply nor a delivery failure notification..means email is correct but why i didnt received autoreply.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Agreed
> 
> So, need not to call them for confirmation. It would be clear by 03-07 Nov. All the best


I reckon it would not hurt just to ring them... For your own sake and peace of mind.


----------



## taufiqueh (Jun 20, 2014)

Seems like they wont accept any calls today. Is there anybody who was able to go through with the call?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

try +61 2 98428162 to speak to an operator..


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

my application is in ref no - 15**.


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

I just rang them and they said they haven't received my application.So sad.
How come they didn't receive my application.I filled up all forms and attached all the required documents around 11am and I click on pay now but after the the page didn't load.Other people are getting reference number which they did exactly like me but for me nothing....empty hand on July intake and same in October intake.****ed up online system.Its better if they do lottery.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> try +61 2 98428162 to speak to an operator..


Dear Buffal0,

a big thanks to you for sharing no. I called her & my reference no. is 20**


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear Buffal0,
> 
> a big thanks to you for sharing no. I called her & my reference no. is 20**


Hey ElectraEagle, What was her response to you?
She said something like - they will update by sending a email in due course!.. Anything different in your case? Goodluck


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi mate congratulations but could u please let me know what time and how exactly did u lodge ur application?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Hey ElectraEagle, What was her response to you?
> She said something like - they will update by sending a email in due course!.. Anything different in your case? Goodluck


Dear Buffal0,

I called on the no. given by you. Call was directly connect with her. I told her, I would like to know status of my application. She asked for My full name, Occupation, EOI no. and after verifying these datum, She told that your application has successfully been received and gave me my SRN. Further, she told, an e-mail will be sending for next course of action/ procedure!

Thanks once again


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> Hi mate congratulations but could u please let me know what time and how exactly did u lodge ur application?


1st attempt - 
Started 10:00 AEST - Tried to load the page countless times
After 20-30mins i got an hit. Completed the form & uploaded all the attachments! 
When 'clicked' pay now (or whatever) thats when page failed to load & displayed with error msg! 
2nd attempt - 10:45 AEST (as above) 
Not sure which went thru' 
Still i remember how much i got stressed on 22 oct..


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

yahoooooooooooooooo

Just called the NSW guy and he informed me that my application has been received; my application reference number is 17**

I am so grateful to the Almighty for this blessing.

Good luck to all other candidates !


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

....,,


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Reply from tech team!

"Due to thousands of applicants all attempting to use the system at the exact same moment, the system slowed to a crawl. And in some instances failed to complete. Some Applicants had multiple browsers all working to load the same application at the same time as well.

For high volume sales based systems, when tickets ( for example) to a show are launched at a particular moment/time, this same problem occurs. This is not uncommon."


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@buffalo 
That's how I did but how come they said that they haven't received my application??


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> @buffalo
> That's how I did but how come they said that they haven't received my application??


Hey Jason, try giving them a call again. Double check with them. Just a thought!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

I am also not lucky to catch the lucky train of NSW SS.....i called them today morning and found that they have not received my application....

So frustrating.....its all about luck....


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

I really like to thank you guys who got involved and shared information regarding the process(ref number can be obtained by calling them). Else i would have left this application process as is.. & carried on with something else..!


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@buffalo
Thanx mate,I will.i lodged my application at 11am.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> @buffalo
> Thanx mate,I will.i lodged my application at 11am.


What that in sydney time? AEST? Application window was only open from 10:00 hrs (AEST) to 13:00hrs approx (AEST). Which city are you residing?


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@buffalo 
I m in Sydney,Australia


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

cheers Jason. Good luck mate!


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@buffalo
Thnx mate


----------



## hasnur (Oct 12, 2014)

I called them today morning and they said they haven't received my application.So sad.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

~Jason your file is not in 
Right?
I know Why this happened after filling out whole form 
But I am not sure it's 100% right 
Can you provide me your email address? So I can sent u in email just to let you know


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> ~Jason your file is not in
> Right?
> I know Why this happened after filling out whole form
> But I am not sure it's 100% right
> Can you provide me your email address? So I can sent u in email just to let you know


Could you please share your valuable info with everyone! 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@Hpatel,
Could you please explain about that over here bcoz if i give you email ID i will recevice too many junk email.Hope you understand.
Thanks


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

I walked today to their office on Martin Place (this is the address they indicate on the web-site) to find out that they had moved more than half a year ago to Parramatta, no reception there as probably they do not want to be confronted by the smart impatient sub-continental cookies. The receptionist on Martin Place said that they "received" too many applications this time. This probably means those who got "reference numbers" are celebrating too early. I still do not know if they "received" my stuff or not.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I am again telling this information is not 100% correct
Don't rely on this
I got this one from one web designer who designed many webpage in php means Java based

Our application form was Java based too. This happens when we lodge a file 
We can see only this two things
1. Form page 
After clicked on pay now button it goes on 
( in nsw 190 language: lodge a file)
2. Payment page 
After pressing button confirm
( payment successfully receives and our file is successfully lodge with payment as per nsw 190 ) 

But this is the procedure which is a webpage handles

Every webpage which we access in our computer system is a local webpage

When we types url ( business.nsw.gov.au) it checks and fetch data from main host web server
And than it shows web page to us.
Than when we clicks on application form button which was at bottom on a page it redirected on application form 
When we clicks first time this takes little more time because there is no captcha( old page) saved in our browers history.
Nsw webpage is having own database which is connected to application form. 
1.Which uploads data in their database and saves data whatever we entered
2. It create unique no to save this data which is considers as SRN 
It stands for skilled reference number.
3. After creating SRN in nsw's host web page databaseit fetches email address and it sends SRN number and whole data means saved form to applicant's email address
If you want to see this whole procedure you can mark left bottom side of web page after clicking pay now 

So who doesn't get SRN number that means there is no SRN created on their host database when you pressed on pay now


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Val76 said:


> I walked today to their office on Martin Place (this is the address they indicate on the web-site) to find out that they had moved more than half a year ago to Parramatta, no reception there as probably they do not want to be confronted by the smart impatient sub-continental cookies. The receptionist on Martin Place said that they "received" too many applications this time. This probably means those who got "reference numbers" are celebrating too early. I still do not know if they "received" my stuff or not.


It is not your first post where you have some inconvenience attacks to sub-continent NSW ss aspirants. What's wrong with you man? 

You have reached NSW SS reception desk too. Then who is impatient, you or "sub-continental cookies"?


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

ha-ha-ha, you feel "attacked"


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Val76 said:


> I walked today to their office on Martin Place (this is the address they indicate on the web-site) to find out that they had moved more than half a year ago to Parramatta, no reception there as probably they do not want to be confronted by the smart impatient sub-continental cookies. The receptionist on Martin Place said that they "received" too many applications this time. This probably means those who got "reference numbers" are celebrating too early. I still do not know if they "received" my stuff or not.


Its better to know atleast i am included for consideration.. as i spend my 3 hrs time & 24 hrs of stress.. We are just happy to know that our application made into their system! thats all..


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hpatel wrote to us how things should work. I think we can already appreciate that things work totally the way they should not work.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Check all your email which u had mentioned in application
They are sending reply and SRN


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Cheers Hpatel


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheers 
I got two SRN emailsðð
What about you ?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have just received one. SRN - 15xx 

Hpatel, if you dont mind please let them know that you have been allocated two(2) SRN's this could help someone else get a chance!


----------



## Val76 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have just received a confirmation email from them. I must say I felt my application did not go anywhere. The error message I was getting after submitting the application was something like "This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator".


----------



## dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> Check all your email which u had mentioned in application
> They are sending reply and SRN


Hi. I have just received the acknowledgment e mail from NSW also.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0

Could you guys pls update this excel sheet, which will greatly help to track the progress..thanks


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I am going to inform them tomorrow morning to update their record and give a chance to anyone on that SRN


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> I am going to inform them tomorrow morning to update their record and give a chance to anyone on that SRN


I have also received my confirmation mail from NSW.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> I have also received my confirmation mail from NSW.


can you share what was the content of the confirmation email?


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

sorry, just got the email acknowledgement also from NSW...


----------



## taufiqueh (Jun 20, 2014)

Has everyone who got phone confirmation also received email confirmation? Or there are people still in the dark like me


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> can you share what was the content of the confirmation email?


We are writing to confirm that your application for NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been received by NSW Trade & Investment and will be considered. Please ensure that you quote your SRN in all communication about your application.

Please see below for some important information on how your application will be assessed.

Submitting additional information/documentation

As your case progresses through assessment, your case officer will assess the information submitted with the application and contact you if further information is needed to finalise your case, including payment of the application fee. Generally, you will be given up to 21 days to submit the additional information.

Please note that under usual circumstances, NSW Trade & Investment does not consider an application to be a 'valid' application unless the application fee is paid at the time of application. However, your online application form was successfully submitted and on this occasion, will be accepted as a valid application and assessed under the October 2014 intake.

As your case progresses to assessment, your case officer will contact you and provide you with information on how to pay. Please do not email your credit card details to us directly as we are not able to process payment this way.

Timeframe for assessment of applications and contacting us

The NSW service standard for assessing 190 nomination applications is up to 12 weeks. Your case officer will contact you within this 12 week period if further information or payment of the application fee is required. Please refrain from making general status enquiries within the 12 week period. This will help us to focus on progressing through the caseload, and to finalise applications sooner.

Requests to expedite processing

NSW Trade & Investment does not normally expedite the processing of an application. Requests under special circumstances will be considered on a case by case basis. NSW Trade & Investment may consider circumstances where an applicant:
will lose points for age, or;
is currently employed in NSW and holds a visa that is due to expire soon.
If one of the above circumstances applies to you, and you wish to make a request for expedited processing, please send your request to [email protected] and attach the supporting documentation (for example, a copy of your current visa, payslips and and letter from your employer on an official letterhead).

Please note that NSW Trade & Investment does not automatically approve a request to expedite processing, and applicants should ensure their arrangements do not rely on the outcome of their 190 nomination application.

Further information

If you require further information regarding the NSW skilled nominated migration program, pleas refer to the NSW Trade & Investment website, particularly our Essential information document.

If you need to contact the Migration Services team urgently, please do so by email to [email protected], quoting your SRN and full name in the subject line. Please note that you will not receive an individual response to your enquiry if it is already covered by information available on our website.

Kind regards

Migration Services, Innovation and Industry Policy | Industry, Innovation, Hospitality & the Arts |


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> can you share what was the content of the confirmation email?



congrats dear

how many minutes ago u have received email/ their office time has been over long ago

kindly reply


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

I received it today exactly 13:41 PM in my mail box and it's only now that I check upon learning from this forum that others received theirs also.


----------



## helloc (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NSW has now emailed all prospective applicants who successfully submitted an application in the 22 October intake. These applications will now be assessed and applicants will be contacted directly in due course. Applicants who have had receipt of their application confirmed but still need to supply additional information, attachments or complete full payment will be contacted directly as their case progresses through to assessment. Please refrain from contacting us to provide additional information or make payment at this stage. Your case officer will contact you in due course.
Prospective applicants who have not received correspondence from NSW Trade & Investment confirming receipt of their application, have not successfully submitted an application and will be ineligible for NSW nomination in the October 2014 intake. We encourage you to pursue other visa pathways or consider applying at a future date. 
Additional Information - NSW Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program – 2014-15


----------



## taufiqueh (Jun 20, 2014)

helloc said:


> Seems finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NSW has now emailed all prospective applicants who successfully submitted an application in the 22 October intake. These applications will now be assessed and applicants will be contacted directly in due course. Applicants who have had receipt of their application confirmed but still need to supply additional information, attachments or complete full payment will be contacted directly as their case progresses through to assessment. Please refrain from contacting us to provide additional information or make payment at this stage. Your case officer will contact you in due course.
> Prospective applicants who have not received correspondence from NSW Trade & Investment confirming receipt of their application, have not successfully submitted an application and will be ineligible for NSW nomination in the October 2014 intake. We encourage you to pursue other visa pathways or consider applying at a future date.
> Additional Information - NSW Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program – 2014-15


Hi! Can you tell me where have you received this information from. Thanks.


----------



## sara190 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Spreadsheet*

\

Could you guys pls update this excel sheet, which will greatly help to track the progress..thanks[/quote]

cant open the spreadsheet, says NOT FOUND ERROR 404


----------



## helloc (Oct 8, 2014)

taufiqueh said:


> Hi! Can you tell me where have you received this information from. Thanks.


From a community in China. A guy pasted this information. He said it was from the auto replay email of NSW.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

taufiqueh said:


> helloc said:
> 
> 
> > Seems finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


If you send any email after receiving acknowledgement receipt today 
You will receive this auto generated email.
I also got same


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

They are constantly adding information in auto generated email. This one is the latest one which one I also received


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

sara190 said:


> \
> 
> Could you guys pls update this excel sheet, which will greatly help to track the progress..thanks


cant open the spreadsheet, says NOT FOUND ERROR 404[/QUOTE]
Please use this link.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> I received it today exactly 13:41 PM in my mail box and it's only now that I check upon learning from this forum that others received theirs also.



Sir, can I know know what location are you in during this time, thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Hpatel said:


> I am going to inform them tomorrow morning to update their record and give a chance to anyone on that SRN


Patel,
I have send you a PM.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Sir, can I know know what location are you in during this time, thanks


I'm in Singapore...


----------



## Avisenna (Oct 27, 2014)

Has anyone called and received SRN but has not received email yet?


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> I'm in Singapore...


Thanks, im sorry for too many question kabayan, just want know also what time location is this 13:41, and since then how hours till now, coz i until now im waiting a confirmation letter from my agent assigned in AU, he doesnt reply to my emails..

thanks


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

Guys those hit the pay button before 11 am sydney time on 22 oct they will surely get ref no. Its according the survey of this forum posts. Btw on that i got form after 1:30 hrs. So its impossible to get ref no.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

One of my friend got SRN email today , without reaching payment page at 22 October.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Thanks, im sorry for too many question kabayan, just want know also what time location is this 13:41, and since then how hours till now, coz i until now im waiting a confirmation letter from my agent assigned in AU, he doesnt reply to my emails..
> 
> thanks


Buddy just call nsw cc and ask about 22 oct. They will ask for your full name. So you know easil about your ref no. If they have. Call them tommarow. After dailng when automated lady voice starts immidiately press 0.your call will be transfer to operator


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> Buddy just call nsw cc and ask about 22 oct. They will ask for your full name. So you know easil about your ref no. If they have. Call them tommarow. After dailng when automated lady voice starts immidiately press 0.your call will be transfer to operator


Thanks bro, but is this thing possible even u have agent, coz its written in the contract that doing direct contact with the state is not allowable.

Thanks


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Val76 said:


> So, I address people who are sharper-minded people than me. I understand that some got the payment page but were not able to make the payment, and these are the lucky people who generated some numbers later sent to them by email and later confirmed by phone. The other group like me filled the application, attached all the stuff, and clicked "submit" or whatever it was, but never even got on the payment page itself. There are no numbers and there is no record of us in NSW. Is it correct? Is there any one lucky from this second group who obtained reference numbers via the phone later?[/QUOTE
> 
> Shocked first then happy to see an email from NSW today.
> 
> Intake is only for 1000 so the last SRN no for Oct intake should be 2000. But mine was 2009. Howz that possible?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Shocked first then happy to see an email from NSW today.

Intake is only for 1000 so the last SRN no for Oct intake should be 2000. But mine was 2009. Howz that possible?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Did any one got SRN in 2000 series.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Did anyone knows what time in AU they started to release emails... thanks in advance


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sam, kindly update excel sheet for me.
FAILED..


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Did any one got SRN in 2000 series.


Yes i have seen guy having 2135 SRN number also, he was successful for payment also......

Strange isn't it ?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I am having two SRN 
11**
23**


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Nice to see you again man!
Do not loose hope!
Tomorrow never dies! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


tirik.ijrad said:


> Sam, kindly update excel sheet for me.
> FAILED..


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Nice to see you again man!
> Do not loose hope!
> Tomorrow never dies! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks Mithu.
Will not quit helping others...
But I am thinking that I am waiting since 1st February 14. July and Oct had disappointed me. NSWs systems are not upto the mark.
If they have proper system in place, July might have restricted ICT and Accounts nominations. 
And this time, due to system problem no one moved away from system to reduce rush. So traffic was not reduced and finally people like me are disappointed. Many applicants have multiple SRN. I have keep trying to get loaded full page. Once I have full page but that page have only one attachment capability. No addition in attachment was possible. So I have again refreshed that page just to follow their rule like attach all mandatory docs.
How have NSW considered incomplete applications?
If entire fiasco referred to any jurisdiction then I am sure that the juries will surely cancel the entire 22nd Oct nominations and order to re conduct it. But....
They claim to be fair but this is not a fair approach!!!
Is there any referral body like DIBP or NSW government official where complaint can be lodged?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Did anyone knows what time in AU they started to release emails... thanks in advance


I got confirmation mail today morning.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Did anyone knows what time in AU they started to release emails... thanks in advance


@pinoyako 
They started sending email around 16:40 hrs AEST (approx). Hope this helps..


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Buffal0 said:


> Reply from tech team!
> 
> "Due to thousands of applicants all attempting to use the system at the exact same moment, the system slowed to a crawl. And in some instances failed to complete. Some Applicants had multiple browsers all working to load the same application at the same time as well.
> 
> For high volume sales based systems, when tickets ( for example) to a show are launched at a particular moment/time, this same problem occurs. This is not uncommon."


If they compare with ticket sales then without payment any ticket is never considered as sold!!!


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> If they compare with ticket sales then without payment any ticket is never considered as sold!!!


When i saw their reply this morning..I got fcking pi**ed off!!


----------



## pssreddy25 (Dec 11, 2013)

*All the best for guys who got their SRN numbers and got through....!*

It so unfortunate. 
Though not succeeded, I have made more than 15 attempts to upload docs.
One time uploaded all the docs and click on pay fee.

still I was un successful to get through. I have called NSW and they confirmed that, i did not lodge application.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Yes i have seen guy having 2135 SRN number also, he was successful for payment also......
> 
> Strange isn't it ?


I think they will and issue only invitations at the end.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I think they will filter and issue only 1000 invitations at the end.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> cgsaipradeep said:
> 
> 
> > I think they will filter and issue only 1000 invitations at the end.
> ...


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I think they will filter and issue only 1000 invitations at the end.


that sounds not too comforting


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

pssreddy25 said:


> *All the best for guys who got their SRN numbers and got through....!*
> 
> It so unfortunate.
> Though not succeeded, I have made more than 15 attempts to upload docs.
> ...


Its a matter of luck matie. We lodged 5. 2 least taken care went through. The rest did not.


----------



## Simbeane (Jul 14, 2014)

I got a SRN, I am so happy. This this is the best thing that ever happens to my life ))


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Simbeane said:


> I got a SRN, I am so happy. This this is the best thing that ever happens to my life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
U got ur SRN today?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I was holding 2 SRN 
My one SRN is deleted from nsw's system. So now I am having only one


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks Mithu.
> Will not quit helping others...
> But I am thinking that I am waiting since 1st February 14. July and Oct had disappointed me. NSWs systems are not upto the mark.
> If they have proper system in place, July might have restricted ICT and Accounts nominations.
> ...


The fair action would have been to cancel the whole 22 Oct. and start over.. they already sent confirmation to the applicant...
Complaint will not take us anywhere 

I already prepared my documents for NT and I will send it today  

hope things will work out for everyone


----------



## karthik8823 (May 28, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> I was holding 2 SRN
> My one SRN is deleted from nsw's system. So now I am having only one


Hi Hpatel,

How you got to know that one SRN is deleted from NSW system. Did they inform you on this???


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

hdaghlas said:


> The fair action would have been to cancel the whole 22 Oct. and start over.. they already sent confirmation to the applicant...
> Complaint will not take us anywhere
> 
> I already prepared my documents for NT and I will send it today
> ...


Is there any minimum experience requirement to get nominated by NT?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks Mithu.
> Will not quit helping others...
> But I am thinking that I am waiting since 1st February 14. July and Oct had disappointed me. NSWs systems are not upto the mark.
> If they have proper system in place, July might have restricted ICT and Accounts nominations.
> ...


I totally agree with you Tirik. This is the responsibility of NSW to have fair and accurate system to select online applications. They should pinpoint any type of technical problems in advance and facilitate the smooth functioning of nomination process. 
It seems like they are not able to accept online application :confused2: 
They should clarify to applicants why this is happening ? 
Have they done proper testing of their online system ? 
Why all aspirants didn't get logs on sever even when they clicked several times on "PAY NOW"?
Its very disappointing that they are not able to answer the questions.
All the the best to applicants who got SRN and hope they NSW can understand the gravity of the situation on behalf of the people who have spent their several hours and helped to realize the actual scenario to NSW about their capability of online system.
Hope to have fair and accurate system in future (or they can hire potential skilled developers from overseas to fulfill task on their behalf).......!!!!!


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

karthik8823 said:


> Hpatel said:
> 
> 
> > I was holding 2 SRN
> ...


Actually I called them to just inform that I am having two SRN 
Operator told me that she will remove my last one 23**
So consider just first one which I got in email so it's 11**


----------



## capcomwf (Oct 28, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Val76 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I address people who are sharper-minded people than me. I understand that some got the payment page but were not able to make the payment, and these are the lucky people who generated some numbers later sent to them by email and later confirmed by phone. The other group like me filled the application, attached all the stuff, and clicked "submit" or whatever it was, but never even got on the payment page itself. There are no numbers and there is no record of us in NSW. Is it correct? Is there any one lucky from this second group who obtained reference numbers via the phone later?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> I totally agree with you Tirik. This is the responsibility of NSW to have fair and accurate system to select online applications. They should pinpoint any type of technical problems in advance and facilitate the smooth functioning of nomination process.
> It seems like they are not able to accept online application :confused2:
> They should clarify to applicants why this is happening ?
> Have they done proper testing of their online system ?
> ...


It was lack of planning, system design, appropriate procedures and controls on their part across the whole process. I have sent them an email to notify them the issues, root causes and recommendations. As an internal and IT auditor, I usually come across these situations in many organizations. But it is understandable as the stakes are not that high as in the case of NSW.

I am failed to understand that if a common man like me can identify all these gaps, why can't NSW guys do it?

Anyway guys, don't worry. Next time you will get through in-shaa-Allah. In the mean time, I would recommend all of you to become less reliant on NSW nomination by increasing your points. It's a good idea to invest in an intensive IELTS course and sit for the exam even multiple times if you don't get the required band. Believe me, 189 is much better option than 190 and this will the your time and money investment you will not regret ever.

You guys can also look towards other states as well. Being a 190 visa holder, you are free to work anywhere if you don't get a job. There is no legal restriction on your movement as 190 and 189 visa are almost similar and there is no visa condition attached to 190 visa that you should remain in that state. It's a moral obligation and you can always leave the state if you are not successful in your job hunt by just sending an email to the state authorities. Legally, you are not required to even send an email, but as a morally, it is your responsibility to notify them and take a proper permission. People have applied for this leave before and states have granted them this leave. Obviously, they want you to pay taxes and this could only be done when you get a job.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

do anybody knows if sending of emails was done yesterday or do anyone received a confirmation letter today. thanks


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Is there any minimum experience requirement to get nominated by NT?


depends on the specialization , here you go the link, by the way it is known to be a quick process it take around 2 weeks tow get the invitation 

NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

hdaghlas said:


> depends on the specialization , here you go the link, by the way it is known to be a quick process it take around 2 weeks tow get the invitation
> 
> NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory


Thanks hdaghlas, but there is nothing mentioned about the minimum experience. My brother wants to apply as an Accountant (General) but there are no comments on this qualification. Does this mean that he doesn't need to show any experience to get nominated?


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Thanks hdaghlas, but there is nothing mentioned about the minimum experience. My brother wants to apply as an Accountant (General) but there are no comments on this qualification. Does this mean that he doesn't need to show any experience to get nominated?


it is in the list so yes he can apply, but it is really important to read these 2 links thoroughly before he decides:


Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory

Commitment to the NT - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than 12 months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications).


this is requirement of NT nomination.


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

hdaghlas said:


> The fair action would have been to cancel the whole 22 Oct. and start over.. they already sent confirmation to the applicant...
> Complaint will not take us anywhere
> 
> I already prepared my documents for NT and I will send it today
> ...



Despite of filling in the application for 4 or 5 times , on calling NSW guys , i got a confirmation that my application wasn't lodged ... very unfortunate.

The Problem with NT is that they don't give 190 !! and i don't understand them ... I got this info from another thread where people apply for 190 but still they are invited for 489.... !! you get the invitation in 4- 6 weeks though and it is as Hot as UAE


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Is the hope for NSW confirmed applicant already ended, does anyone received emails today. thanks


----------



## Simbeane (Jul 14, 2014)

hdaghlas said:


> tirik.ijrad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mithu.
> ...


It will be unfair for those who got their application submitted


----------



## hdaghlas (Oct 22, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Despite of filling in the application for 4 or 5 times , on calling NSW guys , i got a confirmation that my application wasn't lodged ... very unfortunate.
> 
> The Problem with NT is that they don't give 190 !! and i don't understand them ... I got this info from another thread where people apply for 190 but still they are invited for 489.... !! you get the invitation in 4- 6 weeks though and it is as Hot as UAE



My EOI is 190 , and they do state in their website that they sponsor 190 visa, it is worth trying, and as you said it is hot as here in UAE, we already used to it, and after 2 years you can make a move


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Simbeane said:


> It will be unfair for those who got their application submitted


They are not more than 800. If NSW open again after securing 800 and to fill rest 200 then also NSW will not get filled completely. Coz waiting people are not more than 200!!!


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> They are not more than 800. If NSW open again after securing 800 and to fill rest 200 then also NSW will not get filled completely. Coz waiting people are not more than 200!!!


Sir, 
this will be good news for applicant like me,, coz until now my agent is not replying on my emails, is there anybody received confirmation today.. thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> They are not more than 800. If NSW open again after securing 800 and to fill rest 200 then also NSW will not get filled completely. Coz waiting people are not more than 200!!!


Hey tirik - I can see that you are very disappointed. It's not the end of the world. You have another intake coming in 4 months. You also have option of applying to other states. You can also increase your IELTS score and apply for 189. In any case, if you are determined, you will do it. Think like NSW was not worth your value.

Keep trying my friend and you will be through in the next intake. If not, you will do it by increasing your score I am sure!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Hey tirik - I can see that you are very disappointed. It's not the end of the world. You have another intake coming in 4 months. You also have option of applying to other states. You can also increase your IELTS score and apply for 189. In any case, if you are determined, you will do it. Think like NSW was not worth your value.
> 
> Keep trying my friend and you will be through in the next intake. If not, you will do it by increasing your score I am sure!


I am agree with FAIS...try to increase your score with English... as from November 2014 they are accepting TOFEL and PTE result also...

Please refer below link for more details:
Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants

I am going to take PTE as i have given IELTS 6 times and every time got stuck at minimum 6.5 in each module. So nothing harm in trying different tests....Take it as positive sign as still date they were accepting on IELTS but now we have chance to take other exams.....

In fact i was little annoyed with IELTS outcome also...twice i have take professional help also....but as IELTS knows that we had only option to take their exams they were not giving required scores....

Try with TOFEL or PTE.....i hope this helps....


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Hey tirik - I can see that you are very disappointed. It's not the end of the world. You have another intake coming in 4 months. You also have option of applying to other states. You can also increase your IELTS score and apply for 189. In any case, if you are determined, you will do it. Think like NSW was not worth your value.
> 
> Keep trying my friend and you will be through in the next intake. If not, you will do it by increasing your score I am sure!


Hi FAIS, i see from signature that from external check to visa grant they have take more than 8 months....any reasons you can share with us ?


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tirik my friend.i promise you in feb when nsw nomination will open i will also apply for you just to increase your chances.I know and can understand your frustation.Just to let you know you have my support.God Bless you.But can i ask you why you dont go for other states? its very likely you are eligible for other states.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

abs1885 said:


> Tirik my friend.i promise you in feb when nsw nomination will open i will also apply for you just to increase your chances.I know and can understand your frustation.Just to let you know you have my support.God Bless you.But can i ask you why you dont go for other states? its very likely you are eligible for other states.


Thanks for your support abs.
As per my occupation demand, WA is most suitable, then NSW and last is Victoria. Occupation is in Schedule 2 in case of WA where as for Victoria IELTS 7 in each is must. So I left with NSW.
And if I can have 7 in IELTS, why the hell I opt for 190?


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tirik....I just visited all nomination process for mech eng..You are missing two states.One is NT and other is Tasmania....Tasmania needs you to have 5 years exp and i suppose you got more than it.Tasmania application is free.Its 40 mins flight from melbourne.Its a beautiful place.I higly recommand you Tasmania


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

even if you have 7 each i still think state nomination is quicker way.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> even if you have 7 each i still think state nomination is quicker way.


Dear abs1885,

I learnt from official immi website that 190 is at priority level 3 whereas 189 is at priority level 4. So, 190 would be quicker. But I think that 190 is more lengthy since once additional string (state nomination) attached with.

Could you clarify my doubts? 

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear abs1885,
> 
> I learnt from official immi website that 190 is at priority level 3 whereas 189 is at priority level 4. So, 190 would be quicker. But I think that 190 is more lengthy since once additional string (state nomination) attached with.
> 
> ...


190 is quicker if you lodge 189 with 60 points.
Rest all process is same!!!


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Tirik....I just visited all nomination process for mech eng..You are missing two states.One is NT and other is Tasmania....Tasmania needs you to have 5 years exp and i suppose you got more than it.Tasmania application is free.Its 40 mins flight from melbourne.Its a beautiful place.I higly recommand you Tasmania


Sir,

I have read in Tas, tha t they need valid job offer, is this really necessary


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 190 is quicker if you lodge 189 with 60 points.
> Rest all process is same!!!


I know that process is same for both the visa except in 190 one additional step is included i.e. state nomination and pass mark is 60.

I would like to know, how does 190 is quicker than 189? Is assessment turnaround is lesser in case of 190 than 189?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

abs1885 said:


> Tirik....I just visited all nomination process for mech eng..You are missing two states.One is NT and other is Tasmania....Tasmania needs you to have 5 years exp and i suppose you got more than it.Tasmania application is free.Its 40 mins flight from melbourne.Its a beautiful place.I higly recommand you Tasmania


I am moving to Australia for my kids. To provide them better education, better future and above all opportunity to be better human being.
NT and Tasmania not have suitable atmosphere as per my understanding.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Pinoyako you should hav either job offer or links to states..Like family or FRIENDS...Look around in different forums im sure you will be able to make few good friends.
tirik I have been to Tasmania and trust me its a very beautiful state.You have every kind of luxury in your reach.Its cheaper as compare to Melbourne.Also you are no bound to live in state after 2 years.after 2 years you can move to Sydney.But its worth giving it a shot as its free to apply.You have nothing to loose anyway.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> abs1885 said:
> 
> 
> > even if you have 7 each i still think state nomination is quicker way.
> ...


Even if it has additional string attached to it still it is bit faster according to my exp.Alloction of CO is quicker as compared to 189.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Even if it has additional string attached to it still it is bit faster according to my exp.Alloction of CO is quicker as compared to 189.


Thanks, abs1885


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi FAIS, i see from signature that from external check to visa grant they have take more than 8 months....any reasons you can share with us ?


I am from Pakistan


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Val76 said:


> I have just received a confirmation email from them. I must say I felt my application did not go anywhere. The error message I was getting after submitting the application was something like "This web entry should be regenerated, please contact to your system administrator".


Please, check your data on this spreadsheet, it seams to be misfilled. That would be nice if could share part of your SRN with us
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XQxqSTpN0v8TlNGKB9i3cob0pTD9snN4GX1d3dVuDAQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am moving to Australia for my kids. To provide them better education, better future and above all opportunity to be better human being.
> NT and Tasmania not have suitable atmosphere as per my understanding.


Hi tirik.ijrad
I think you should consider Tasmania sponsorship. As I spent 3 years study in Tasmania before I move to Sydney, I have to agree that Tasmania is more beautiful and peaceful in compare with Sydney. The weather is a bit cooler,public transport + house rent 're cheaper. Moreover, not much immigration in Tasmania in compare with Sydney & Melbourne so the culture 's still western, most of them are civilized & really kind (good for your kids). Last but not least, job opportunities, one of my friend who is a mech engineer found a job after 6, 7 months - so it's a little bit hard but if you look hard enough :eyebrows:


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

does anyone have an idea how much time generally it takes for class 190 visa grant ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

siddhi817 said:


> does anyone have an idea how much time generally it takes for class 190 visa grant ?


3 months as written on DIBP website


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Did any one received payment link via email?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Did any one received payment link via email?


No,I haven't ....have u?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> does anyone have an idea how much time generally it takes for class 190 visa grant ?


Please refer to this link - which is nsw ss July 2014.. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FfEzVAyQCx-5aPRbKUS7aJUzY/edit#gid=1095772173


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> siddhi817 said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have an idea how much time generally it takes for class 190 visa grant ?
> ...


What does it means by special? In this spreadsheet


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> What does it means by special? In this spreadsheet


@hpatel
nothing special.. you could just see the timeframes for each process. NSW has been very slow processing the state sponsorship application in 2014, half the July 2014 applicants still waiting for the SS to be processed.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Special in spreadsheet - not sure!!


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Hpatel said:
> 
> 
> > What does it means by special? In this spreadsheet
> ...


Thank you for your quick replyâºï¸
I wanted to ask that 5 or 6 lines' color is orange and condition is special written there
What does it means by condition special


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

hpatel, i misunderstood your previous post. This could be the case for those special category applicants. 

*Source -confirmation email-*

_Requests to expedite processing

NSW Trade & Investment does not normally expedite the processing of an application. Requests under special circumstances will be considered on a case by case basis. NSW Trade & Investment may consider circumstances where an applicant:
will lose points for age, or;
is currently employed in NSW and holds a visa that is due to expire soon. _


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey guys, check this out as well.. which will give us a brief idea about the timeframes! 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> @hpatel
> nothing special.. you could just see the timeframes for each process. NSW has been very slow processing the state sponsorship application in 2014, half the July 2014 applicants still waiting for the SS to be processed.


The tracker sheet is not updated.

NSW has finished processing the July 14 applicants within the timeframe.


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Thank you for your quick replyâºï¸
> I wanted to ask that 5 or 6 lines' color is orange and condition is special written there
> What does it means by condition special


Special means their processing order is expedited.

Reason: They might lose points for age, or; is currently employed in NSW and holds a visa that is due to expire soon.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok I got my answer thank you 

And one of my friend had applied in July intake 
His SS is approved but just visa is still not granted. His no was 950+ something I am not sure.
That means all SS process of July intake is done just visa approval is remaining for some people


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

soeid said:


> siddhi817 said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have an idea how much time generally it takes for class 190 visa grant ?
> ...


Is the whole process finished in 3 months.?? Or will they take 3 months for for invitation???


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

swapnil361 said:


> Is the whole process finished in 3 months.?? Or will they take 3 months for for invitation???


NSW ss application processing time is 12 weeks, which is 3 months. Hold your horses for some time.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

elamaran said:


> The tracker sheet is not updated.
> 
> NSW has finished processing the July 14 applicants within the timeframe.


Where did you get this info from?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> NSW ss application processing time is 12 weeks, which is 3 months. Hold your horses for some time.


I got application submission acknowledge mail with below information.
_"As your case progresses to assessment, your case officer will contact you and provide you with information on how to pay. Please do not email your credit card details to us directly as we are not able to process payment this way."
_
When they will call for payment? Any idea.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> I got application submission acknowledge mail with below information.
> _"As your case progresses to assessment, your case officer will contact you and provide you with information on how to pay. Please do not email your credit card details to us directly as we are not able to process payment this way."
> _
> When they will call for payment? Any idea.


Just a assumption.. could be in week or else they would ask only when they actually start processing our state sponsorship application along with any (if) missing docs.. again its my assumption!, cheers


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

At assessment time

NSW has now written to all prospective applicants who successfully submitted an application in the 22 October intake. These applications will now be assessed and applicants will be contacted directly in due course. Applicants who have had receipt of their application confirmed but still need to supply additional information, attachments or complete full payment will be contacted directly as their case progresses through to assessment.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

I have got my invitation for 489 regional family sponsorship on 26-Oct- 14. 
NSW (190subclass)acknowledgment on 27-Oct-14.

Invitation for 489 expires on 25-Dec- 14. Coming to 190, outcome of will take 12weeks(90 days).

Can any one suggest/help if I can request for expedition of application outcome for 190? 
Will they consider mine as a special case?
Can i write an email explaining all this to NSW immi?


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Where did you get this info from?


This info from reality of JULY intake' applicants. NSW sent invitation on time. I mean everyone in July intake got their invitation in 12 weeks, depends on their ref number. As far as I remember, If the number is less than 100,200, they might got their invitations after 6 or 8 weeks...Before the OCT intake started, July intake's applicant got their invitations, . I think there is the same to OCT intake.


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I have got my invitation for 489 regional family sponsorship on 26-Oct- 14.
> NSW (190subclass)acknowledgment on 27-Oct-14.
> 
> Invitation for 489 expires on 25-Dec- 14. Coming to 190, outcome of will take 12weeks(90 days).
> ...


What is your reference number?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

2009


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

2009, it means your number is 1009th in this intake? Sorry for misunderstanding the order of this intake. Firstly, you can refer this to know more about the timeline of the last intake. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FfEzVAyQCx-5aPRbKUS7aJUzY/edit#gid=1095772173

lately, if you think your number have to wait more than 6 weeks, so let's start to write an email to NSW now. I think that this case may be considered a special case. Or at least, they can answer exactly for you whether your case is considered as a special case or not. And then, you can decide what to do later.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks boss


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I have got my invitation for 489 regional family sponsorship on 26-Oct- 14.
> NSW (190subclass)acknowledgment on 27-Oct-14.
> 
> Invitation for 489 expires on 25-Dec- 14. Coming to 190, outcome of will take 12weeks(90 days).
> ...


How long did it take you to process your 489? Could you provide your submission and approval date of your 489?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Just a assumption.. could be in week or else they would ask only when they actually start processing our state sponsorship application along with any (if) missing docs.. again its my assumption!, cheers


Assessment will be started from the date when payment received by NSW or it has been going on?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi All,

Professionals who tried to lodge 190 application on 2nd Oct 2014 and end up without successful reference number, even after tried several hours can send emails to below e-mail ID:-

[email protected]

Alternatively, they can complaint on the website to take action against massive IT breakdown on 22nd Oct and can take up with NSW government:-

https://www.ombo.nsw.gov.au/complaints/complaint-form

I request all forum mates (who actually tried hard on 22nd Oct and clicked on PAY NOW several times) to send E-mail as well as lodge complaint online on above mentioned E-mail ID and URL.

Thanks.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

HWarraich said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Professionals who tried to lodge 190 application on 2nd Oct 2014 and end up without successful reference number, even after tried several hours can send emails to below e-mail ID:-
> 
> ...


This might bring outrage if you file a complaint. They might keep SS on-hold for while being investigated.
Again, it is not NSWs obligation to grant everyone SS. It is STILL upon their discretion to approve or even accept applications or now.
NSW doesn't owe you anything.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree.NSW has already mentioned on their website that places available far exceed the demand and according to my knowledge around 70 to 80 percent people has got their SRN .So its best for you people to stay calm and wait for feb intake and dont create problems for 1000 people who have secured their places in OCT intake.SS is a privilege not a liability of NSW gov.Infact for people convience first time they are assessing application without taking payment in advance.They did every thing to accomodate prospective immigrants.If you dont like them or their system,you are welcome to look for other states.no offence.If 7000 people are trying to secure 1000 places,it is NOT unfair to 6000 persons.Their online system was tested before going to migrant community.That was us who were responsible for the IT issue.Lets do simple maths.if 1000 applicants are applying,this time they were not applying all alone.There was their friends or family members who were applying for them aswell.Every person was opening 5 to 8 pages.So it means roughly 40,000 requests were going in every given sec and this can bring even a best server to halt.So i wish good luck to people who have got SRN and rest all to wait and wish them good luck so next time karma will help you in.Thanks.


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

soeid said:


> This might bring outrage if you file a complaint. They might keep SS on-hold for while being investigated.
> Again, it is not NSWs obligation to grant everyone SS. It is STILL upon their discretion to approve or even accept applications or now.
> NSW doesn't owe you anything.




yes i agree... i dont think this is necessary for now and im pretty sure they are doing their best to resolve issues in future applications. They already enhance their processing by upgrading to online system for our convenience as well. so just be patient


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Secondly this ombo ONLY look after for general people which in this context is residents of NSW not people outside australia and they matters they look for are given below which DOESNOT include immigration.

Housing NSW
NSW Trustee and Guardian
State Debt Recovery Office
Roads and Maritime Services
Department of Education and Communities
Railcorp
WorkCover
NSW Fair Trading
Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> I agree.NSW has already mentioned on their website that places available far exceed the demand and according to my knowledge around 70 to 80 percent people has got their SRN .So its best for you people to stay calm and wait for feb intake and dont create problems for 1000 people who have secured their places in OCT intake.SS is a privilege not a liability of NSW gov.Infact for people convience first time they are assessing application without taking payment in advance.They did every thing to accomodate prospective immigrants.If you dont like them or their system,you are welcome to look for other states.no offence.If 7000 people are trying to secure 1000 places,it is NOT unfair to 6000 persons.Their online system was tested before going to migrant community.That was us who were responsible for the IT issue.Lets do simple maths.if 1000 applicants are applying,this time they were not applying all alone.There was their friends or family members who were applying for them aswell.Every person was opening 5 to 8 pages.So it means roughly 40,000 requests were going in every given sec and this can bring even a best server to halt.So i wish good luck to people who have got SRN and rest all to wait and wish them good luck so next time karma will help you in.Thanks.


I appreciate your view. However, I would like to know that those who got SRN, will get invitation/ nomination?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> I agree.NSW has already mentioned on their website that places available far exceed the demand and according to my knowledge around 70 to 80 percent people has got their SRN .So its best for you people to stay calm and wait for feb intake and dont create problems for 1000 people who have secured their places in OCT intake.SS is a privilege not a liability of NSW gov.Infact for people convience first time they are assessing application without taking payment in advance.They did every thing to accomodate prospective immigrants.If you dont like them or their system,you are welcome to look for other states.no offence.If 7000 people are trying to secure 1000 places,it is NOT unfair to 6000 persons.Their online system was tested before going to migrant community.That was us who were responsible for the IT issue.Lets do simple maths.if 1000 applicants are applying,this time they were not applying all alone.There was their friends or family members who were applying for them aswell.Every person was opening 5 to 8 pages.So it means roughly 40,000 requests were going in every given sec and this can bring even a best server to halt.So i wish good luck to people who have got SRN and rest all to wait and wish them good luck so next time karma will help you in.Thanks.


Hi abs1885,

I agree with you. I really appreciate for ur concern towards those 1000.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Professionals who tried to lodge 190 application on 2nd Oct 2014 and end up without successful reference number, even after tried several hours can send emails to below e-mail ID:-
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for you guys who was unable to lodge applications on 2nd intake. But what you are requesting to do will impact those was successful on that day. Furthermore, from my point of view, there is NO reasonable rationale to make a complain to NSW gov.

You can ask yourself twice before you lodge a complain.


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

gerardOZ said:


> yes i agree... i dont think this is necessary for now and im pretty sure they are doing their best to resolve issues in future applications. They already enhance their processing by upgrading to online system for our convenience as well. so just be patient


Hi Gerard, I noted you was granted on 29 Oct while you lodge application 5 Sep. Are you offshore or onshore applicant when you applied?

Thank you


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> abs1885 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.NSW has already mentioned on their website that places available far exceed the demand and according to my knowledge around 70 to 80 percent people has got their SRN .So its best for you people to stay calm and wait for feb intake and dont create problems for 1000 people who have secured their places in OCT intake.SS is a privilege not a liability of NSW gov.Infact for people convience first time they are assessing application without taking payment in advance.They did every thing to accomodate prospective immigrants.If you dont like them or their system,you are welcome to look for other states.no offence.If 7000 people are trying to secure 1000 places,it is NOT unfair to 6000 persons.Their online system was tested before going to migrant community.That was us who were responsible for the IT issue.Lets do simple maths.if 1000 applicants are applying,this time they were not applying all alone.There was their friends or family members who were applying for them aswell.Every person was opening 5 to 8 pages.So it means roughly 40,000 requests were going in every given sec and this can bring even a best server to halt.So i wish good luck to people who have got SRN and rest all to wait and wish them good luck so next time karma will help you in.Thanks.
> ...



Dear Electra according to my best knowledge their applications will be assessed as normal and if they are meeting the state nomination criteria ,most probably they will get nomination.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

louis ho said:


> I am so sorry for you guys who was unable to lodge applications on 2nd intake. But what you are requesting to do will impact those was successful on that day. Furthermore, from my point of view, there is NO reasonable rationale to make a complain to NSW gov.
> 
> You can ask yourself twice before you lodge a complain.


NSW could keep open the site on that day and consider only the full application which have payment completion. 
NSW have practiced "makeshift".
And this might be done to benefit some "targeted" people.
Please understand. Complaint is not to harm you but to ask NSW to follow their rules. They have moved away from their defined procedures. That is not fair...


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW could keep open the site on that day and consider only the full application which have payment completion.
> NSW have practiced "makeshift".
> And this might be done to benefit some "targeted" people.
> Please understand. Complaint is not to harm you but to ask NSW to follow their rules. They have moved away from their defined procedures. That is not fair...


Applicants should not submit multiple applications. NSW reserves the right to decline to nominate applicants who lodge more than one application without reasonable explanation.


NSW Trade & Investment is working on a methodology to move away from "first in, first served" basis. The aim is that the methodology will be rolled out in 2015. Decisions about which occupations are available and what other conditions apply to future intakes will be made available closer to opening times. Details will be published on the NSW Trade & Investment website.

October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

It is your own call. I do not support for this idea mate. But I will wish you luck seriously.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

tirik My friend I would like to say that as you mentioned procedure.So procedures can be changed any time as it suits you.Procedures are NOT Laws which has to be follow.As you all know NSW put a plug on 22 OCT and advised us for further annoucement after 48 hours.They knew at that time that they have recived 1000 applications and like last time they could just close it straight away.But this time they took 48 hours and i strongly believe the management has not decided untill they had looked at every aspect of this decision and there are law makers in their meetings too.If they have decided to go on with this procedure it means they do have strong base to support this decision.I say again full payment is a procedure not a law.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tirik can you please elaborate what do you mean by "targetted people" ?


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

louis ho said:


> Hi Gerard, I noted you was granted on 29 Oct while you lodge application 5 Sep. Are you offshore or onshore applicant when you applied?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Louis, im an offshore applicant..

and you...as per your signature you better prepare yourself for grant within a week or so.
youll be dancing like this :dance: once you receive it


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

gerardOZ said:


> Hi Louis, im an offshore applicant..
> 
> and you...as per your signature you better prepare yourself for grant within a week or so.
> youll be dancing like this :dance: once you receive it


I am offshore app too. I guess I will luckily get letter around last week of Nov instead of within a week. Thank you for your inspiration .


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

abs1885 said:


> Tirik can you please elaborate what do you mean by "targetted people" ?


Might possible!!!
Nothing to elaborate....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

abs1885 said:


> tirik My friend I would like to say that as you mentioned procedure.So procedures can be changed any time as it suits you.Procedures are NOT Laws which has to be follow.As you all know NSW put a plug on 22 OCT and advised us for further annoucement after 48 hours.They knew at that time that they have recived 1000 applications and like last time they could just close it straight away.But this time they took 48 hours and i strongly believe the management has not decided untill they had looked at every aspect of this decision and there are law makers in their meetings too.If they have decided to go on with this procedure it means they do have strong base to support this decision.I say again full payment is a procedure not a law.


Are you from NSW SS team? 
I appreciate your thinking friend.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hahaha.Tirik my friend you really made me laugh.No i am not from SS team and if i was i would have recommanded you.Please refer to my previous post in which i have offered to apply with you for feb 2014 intake.I am just mentioning probable reasons and logics.I dont think so this intake was so called TARGETTED as in spread sheet you can see people from no exp to 10 years exp,ielts 6 to 8,from sub continent to europe and rest of world.If it was targetted you would have recieved SRN as you have 8 years exp and a holder of a professional degree.I understand your frustration as you are waiting since last FEB.i hope this feb intake brings you happiness.Its just a matter of 3 months now.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Dear Electra according to my best knowledge their applications will be assessed as normal and if they are meeting the state nomination criteria ,most probably they will get nomination.


Dear abs 1885,
Thanks for your response. So, one who got acknowledgement mail should wait for payment request from NSW. When they would call for that? Any guess.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> abs1885 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Electra according to my best knowledge their applications will be assessed as normal and if they are meeting the state nomination criteria ,most probably they will get nomination.
> ...


dear Eagel as you said who got acknowledgement email should wait for payment.It is written on the email that as your case will be allocated,the case officer will request you for the payment and any other additional documents required.Processing time is 3 months roughly.So till then have some coffee and take rest.I suppose as they take 3 months to finalize all 1000 files so it means roughly they are processing 325 files per month.So do the maths and have a rough estimate.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone is sure about sequence ?
Nsw 190 file case officer takes and makes decision in sequence ?


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

Dear all,

I applied in October 2014 intake and received an acknowledgment e-mail from NSW that they have received my application and CO will contact me regarding payment and documents upload. 

I am wondering how long does it take a CO to contact?
Should I wait for the instructions of CO for PCC and Medical or should apply for them now?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Visaradha said:


> Hi all.....It would be a great help to me if you provide me with the below queries...
> I am planning to apply for 489 Family Stream, I am ready with ACS 26313 Software engineer and ready with Toefl acore equivalent to band 6, and having 65 points after my sponsor(my cousin) sponsors me.....so if i lodge EOI in november when can i expect my visa processing to be finished
> Thanks in advance...


This forum is not for 489.
Frnds, pls answer him in PM only. 

Dear, I have sent you a PM. Check it.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Visaradha said:


> Hi all.....It would be a great help to me if you provide me with the below queries...
> I am planning to apply for 489 Family Stream, I am ready with ACS 26313 Software engineer and ready with Toefl acore equivalent to band 6, and having 65 points after my sponsor(my cousin) sponsors me.....so if i lodge EOI in november when can i expect my visa processing to be finished
> Thanks in advance...


489 family stream is not open for 26313. Nobody got invitation since last 7-8 months.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

We will be notify by email when our case officer will assign for 190 SS? Like other files?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> dear Eagel as you said who got acknowledgement email should wait for payment.It is written on the email that as your case will be allocated,the case officer will request you for the payment and any other additional documents required.Processing time is 3 months roughly.So till then have some coffee and take rest.I suppose as they take 3 months to finalize all 1000 files so it means roughly they are processing 325 files per month.So do the maths and have a rough estimate.


Dear abs, thanks for your response.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I applied in October 2014 intake and received an acknowledgment e-mail from NSW that they have received my application and CO will contact me regarding payment and documents upload.
> 
> ...


Dear Shabzz, it is better to go for these process when CO ask. However, PCC could be done which will be valid for 12 month but for medical some id viz HAP-ID is required which can be obtained once you pay visa fee.

Seniors may guide you better :juggle:


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW could keep open the site on that day and consider only the full application which have payment completion.
> NSW have practiced "makeshift".
> And this might be done to benefit some "targeted" people.
> Please understand. Complaint is not to harm you but to ask NSW to follow their rules. They have moved away from their defined procedures. That is not fair...


your complaint might go nowhere,..


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW could keep open the site on that day and consider only the full application which have payment completion.
> NSW have practiced "makeshift".
> And this might be done to benefit some "targeted" people.
> Please understand. Complaint is not to harm you but to ask NSW to follow their rules. They have moved away from their defined procedures. That is not fair...


what is your qualifications & experience that if you need to be so considered? for this intake, STOP CRYING.. Like a novice.. take it or leave it.. 

Reply from tech team.. i think it will best suit you and calm your cold down! ..see below

Due to thousands of applicants all attempting to use the system at the exact same moment, the system slowed to a crawl. And in some instances failed to complete. Some Applicants had multiple browsers all working to load the same application at the same time as well.

For high volume sales based systems, when tickets ( for example) to a show are launched at a particular moment/time, this same problem occurs. This is not uncommon.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW could keep open the site on that day and consider only the full application which have payment completion.
> NSW have practiced "makeshift".
> And this might be done to benefit some "targeted" people.
> Please understand. Complaint is not to harm you but to ask NSW to follow their rules. They have moved away from their defined procedures. That is not fair...


Yes, you are right it is done to benefit "targeted" people. but whats your point here? Govt knows very well what they are doing. To set it straight they are right now encouraging Onshore applicants and going slow on offshore applicants. same is the case with VIC as SS application is only open for 457 visa holders for ICT codes.


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear Shabzz, it is better to go for these process when CO ask. However, PCC could be done which will be valid for 12 month but for medical some id viz HAP-ID is required which can be obtained once you pay visa fee.
> 
> Seniors may guide you better :juggle:


Thanks ElectraEagle!


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> We will be notify by email when our case officer will assign for 190 SS? Like other files?


CO will contact if he/ she requires additional documents or payment. As per my understanding, notification on allotment of CO is not mandatory.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Hpatel said:
> 
> 
> > We will be notify by email when our case officer will assign for 190 SS? Like other files?
> ...


Thank you for the answerð


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi any one would like to tell me who is the one looking after for excel sheet for oct intake.It doesnt look as good as July intake.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

louis ho said:


> I am so sorry for you guys who was unable to lodge applications on 2nd intake. But what you are requesting to do will impact those was successful on that day. Furthermore, from my point of view, there is NO reasonable rationale to make a complain to NSW gov.
> 
> You can ask yourself twice before you lodge a complain.


Thanks for your advise. We are not targeting people who were successful on 22nd Oct, but to have smooth process from next time onwards. Are you able to pay fee ?????
We have already discussed with our selves several times.

Please reply on on question about fee.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

louis ho said:


> Applicants should not submit multiple applications. NSW reserves the right to decline to nominate applicants who lodge more than one application without reasonable explanation.
> 
> 
> NSW Trade & Investment is working on a methodology to move away from "first in, first served" basis. The aim is that the methodology will be rolled out in 2015. Decisions about which occupations are available and what other conditions apply to future intakes will be made available closer to opening times. Details will be published on the NSW Trade & Investment website.
> ...


Why they have issued more than 1 SRN to one applicants ????


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Hi any one would like to tell me who is the one looking after for excel sheet for oct intake.It doesnt look as good as July intake.


I believe it is everyone's duty to keep it well-organized. As those who looked after July intake sheet are no longer interested


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Dear All,
NSW says on their website that applications will be dealt with in receipt order and they will publish updated processing times on the website regularly. They will be proving an update on processing times for the October intake on 31October.

Anybody got this update on processing times? I could not find this


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

hahahaha....Come on Eagle...Have some patience mate....You will get the outcome within 12 weeks time frame....


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> hahahaha....Come on Eagle...Have some patience mate....You will get the outcome within 12 weeks time frame....


 Hi abs, it means they are doing assessment without application fee. Without fee, how could they conclude...just wondering


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

ahaan....So this small concern is bugging my friend.I would like to have your attention on the mail you all got from NSW SS team "As your case progresses through assessment, your case officer will assess the information submitted with the application and contact you if further information is needed to finalise your case, including payment of the application fee. Generally, you will be given up to 21 days to submit the additional information."

so when your file in this case SRN will be allocated to a CO he will have a look on what you have provided before and will ask you for any additional documents if required along with a way how to make payment.So in short when you will have a case officer for your assesment,he will ask you how to make payment and after that they will start assessing your file.The reason which i assume is that they will ask every individual person to pay as his case is allocated to reduce the rush.What is your ref num range anyway?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> ahaan....So this small concern is bugging my friend.I would like to have your attention on the mail you all got from NSW SS team "As your case progresses through assessment, your case officer will assess the information submitted with the application and contact you if further information is needed to finalise your case, including payment of the application fee. Generally, you will be given up to 21 days to submit the additional information."
> 
> so when your file in this case SRN will be allocated to a CO he will have a look on what you have provided before and will ask you for any additional documents if required along with a way how to make payment.So in short when you will have a case officer for your assesment,he will ask you how to make payment and after that they will start assessing your file.The reason which i assume is that they will ask every individual person to pay as his case is allocated to reduce the rush.What is your ref num range anyway?


Dear abs,

As per my understanding, I have been observing below point right now.
1) 21 days for submission of additional docs or to deposit application fee is not a matter of concern as it will only be applicable if CO ask for the same.
2) I'm wondering, they are doing assessment without payment. Isn't it? What is your feeling?
3) My SRN is 20*3. What is your SRN mate?
4) One who got acknowledgement e-mail, he/ she would get nomination subject to compliance with eligibility criteria of SS. Is it correct?
5) SRN ranges upto 2000+. Do they receive 2000+ applications? What is the logic behind this since NSW said on their official website that online system will close once 1000 application will be received?

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

They are not doing assessment without payment.Assessment will only be done after the payment.How it will work? suppose your case number is 2013.After finalizing 2012 ,they will open your file.First thing CO will see if you have made payment or not.If not then he will tell you how to do it and when you will make the payment then he will assess your file for SS.Answer to your question 3 is i am not applying personally.Answer to your question 4 is yes and answer to question 5 is according to my best understanding they have finalized all files of ajuly intake but immi records shows that only around 700 invitations has been issued.So it means around 300 were rejected nomination for one or other reason and this time they brought forward the unfilled seats which they have said already that they will do.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> They are not doing assessment without payment.Assessment will only be done after the payment.How it will work? suppose your case number is 2013.After finalizing 2012 ,they will open your file.First thing CO will see if you have made payment or not.If not then he will tell you how to do it and when you will make the payment then he will assess your file for SS.Answer to your question 3 is i am not applying personally.Answer to your question 4 is yes and answer to question 5 is according to my best understanding they have finalized all files of ajuly intake but immi records shows that only around 700 invitations has been issued.So it means around 300 were rejected nomination for one or other reason and this time they brought forward the unfilled seats which they have said already that they will do.


Dear abs,
Thanks for your prompt response. It means, 12 week processing time will be started from the day of payment. Please correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Right now their procedure is first in,first serve.As your SRN is in 2000 range it might take you 2/2.5 months before being allocated a case officer.But again I have no solid grounds support my words.These all are the assumptions and exp from past.12 weeks time frame starts from the day when they acknowlege your application.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Right now their procedure is first in,first serve.As your SRN is in 2000 range it might take you 2/2.5 months before being allocated a case officer.But again I have no solid grounds support my words.These all are the assumptions and exp from past.12 weeks time frame starts from the day when they acknowlege your application.


I appreciate your logical thoughts & interpretation of procedures. May I conclude that 12 week time frame which is started from date of acknowledgement e-mail included allotment time span of CO(whatever may be)?


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

12 weeks time frame covers the day you got acknowlegement till the date you are allocated a CO and notification of outcome.Around 90% applications are finalize with in required time frame.I understand how restless you and all 1000 applicants are.You all people are very lucky who have made their place in queue.Eagle God forbid if your application had not made into their system then you had no option just to wait for another 4 months and who knows what will be the shape of new occupation list is.There are far more people waiting outside.You got your assesment in sep and you secured your place one month after.There are thousand others who have been waiting for more than a year or so.So be ready to serve Sydney with your skills and wish and hug every body who were unable to be a part of OCT intake.I hope they all secure their places next year.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> 12 weeks time frame covers the day you got acknowlegement till the date you are allocated a CO and notification of outcome.Around 90% applications are finalize with in required time frame.I understand how restless you and all 1000 applicants are.You all people are very lucky who have made their place in queue.Eagle God forbid if your application had not made into their system then you had no option just to wait for another 4 months and who knows what will be the shape of new occupation list is.There are far more people waiting outside.You got your assesment in sep and you secured your place one month after.There are thousand others who have been waiting for more than a year or so.So be ready to serve Sydney with your skills and wish and hug every body who were unable to be a part of OCT intake.I hope they all secure their places next year.


Dear abs, I wholeheartedly appreciate your noble thoughts & enthusiastic to turn my Oz dream into reality and serve sydney. Further I pray for everybody who did not make into oct intake, "they all secure their position in next intake" 

God Bless you


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear abs, I wholeheartedly appreciate your noble thoughts & enthusiastic to turn my Oz dream into reality and serve sydney. Further I pray for everybody who did not make into oct intake, "they all secure their position in next intake"
> 
> God Bless you


Hi Eagle,

My Srn is 2009. Even I am waiting for the payment email from NSW. 

Here I have one query(for abs) 

NSW asked for basic docs as u all know.(coming to states like NT & SA, they can take a chance to reject based on other docs like research report, frnds n family links, employability, etc....) but here on what basis they will reject? I hope there may be little rejections.

Abs pls make a guess.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

This 2000 series is just b'coz of issuance of 2 to 3 srn nos to some applicants. Finally they realized and cancelled the extra srns and NSW has given chance to the rest in Que. That is why we got 2000 series(my assumption).


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> This 2000 series is just b'coz of issuance of 2 to 3 srn nos to some applicants. Finally they realized and cancelled the extra srns and NSW has given chance to the rest in Que. That is why we got 2000 series(my assumption).


Dear cgsaipradeep,
I also think that this may be due to multiple SRN generated for many applicants as well as 300 positions of July intake is being rolled up. This is my guess, I do not have any documentary evidence.

Let me update if you will get any mail, mate. What is your occupation?

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear cgsaipradeep,
> I also think that this may be due to multiple SRN generated for many applicants as well as 300 positions of July intake is being rolled up. This is my guess, I do not have any documentary evidence.
> 
> Let me update if you will get any mail, mate. What is your occupation?
> ...


Sure, I will you know. You too plss.

Electrical engineer.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Sure, I will you know. You too plss.
> 
> Electrical engineer.


Your occupation pls?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Your occupation pls?


Same as yours. Electrical Engineer 233311


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

Can 489 visa holders run business in regional area? If anybody have any idea about this query than plz reply. Tnx in advance


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Dear Pradeep,
The SS of Sydney is most flexible and popular among all the states.They dont have any additional requirements.As far as you have submitted application,meets 60 point AT the time of submission and able to produce all evidences to claim your points you should be okey.So in short if you are meeting the criteria i dont see any reason to not get invitation.In general assumption what happened that people tried to secure their places in JULY intake without having occupation assessment and ielts in hope that they will be able to produce in before their case opens.So this time there was strict instructions from NSW that you should meet all the criteria at the time of application.Like if a applicant lodge an application on 22 OCT but his ielts result date is 23 OCT.It is highly likely they will decline his application but other wise as far as you are meeting the critera generally all people are issued with invitations.

Raj,

you can do whatever you want to do on 489 visa.Only restriction is you should be in regional area and have private medical insurance for you and all dependents.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi abs,

My sincere thanks to you. 

Almost all who login to this forum are genuine and would eagerly wait seek accurate reply. You really try to give an accurate reply to ur best. This helps the members like us.

Thanks a lot once again mate & keep it up.


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

abs1885 said:


> Dear Pradeep,
> The SS of Sydney is most flexible and popular among all the states.They dont have any additional requirements.As far as you have submitted application,meets 60 point AT the time of submission and able to produce all evidences to claim your points you should be okey.So in short if you are meeting the criteria i dont see any reason to not get invitation.In general assumption what happened that people tried to secure their places in JULY intake without having occupation assessment and ielts in hope that they will be able to produce in before their case opens.So this time there was strict instructions from NSW that you should meet all the criteria at the time of application.Like if a applicant lodge an application on 22 OCT but his ielts result date is 23 OCT.It is highly likely they will decline his application but other wise as far as you are meeting the critera generally all people are issued with invitations.
> 
> Raj,
> ...


Thanks bro.
I have one more question. Can 489 holder enters in partnership business which is carried by other partner in other australian state?


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

As far as you dont leave the regional area and business is being operated in regional area.You should be okey to enter in partnership with a person living in another state as it is condition of ONLY your visa to live and work for 2 years at regional state.


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

@HWarraich, I agree with you. We must lodge complaint.It's not fair


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Good afternoon guys, im one of the unsuccessful applicant who did not get SRN number last oct intake and planning to apply for 489 to southern inland instead of waiting for february intake, can anyone help me, with the timeline and job opportunities for mechanical engineer in Southern Inland...thank you in advance


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Good afternoon guys, im one of the unsuccessful applicant who did not get SRN number last oct intake and planning to apply for 489 to southern inland instead of waiting for february intake, can anyone help me, with the timeline and job opportunities for mechanical engineer in Southern Inland...thank you in advance


Regional Australia is not known for many job opportunities. These places nomally have very low population density so the job opportunities are very limited. I think 489 is the worst possible visa you can have in Australia.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Regional Australia is not known for many job opportunities. These places nomally have very low population density so the job opportunities are very limited. I think 489 is the worst possible visa you can have in Australia.


Thanks bro, even it sounds negative for those applicants who want to live and work in Oz, it gives positive sides on my plans,,, does anyone experience good things in Southern Inland,,thanks again


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

First of all regional australia is known as back bone of Australia and contrary to common misconception Regional Australia does have all the facilities.School,colleges,Universities,child care and all basic life nessesities are present.Like for example NT is the least populated area but the unemployement rate is well below the national aveg and it has the highest GDP among all the states.489 visa not a bad option.It leads you to PR.Secondly the best thing is if you are granted 489 visa even then you can apply for 190 visa when ever you are eligible.So as a off shore applicant i would strongly recommend you to apply for 489 visa before this oppurtunity runs out.Who knows what will be the occupation list in FEB and who knows if anyone will be able to secure the place.For analysis of spread sheet it is a fact that this time majority people are holding eng degrees.So they can do the same with eng persons as they did with ICT and Accountants in Oct intake.If southern Island is in need of your occupation ,it does mean they are facing the skill shortages but again you have to compete with local people in securing a job.The houses ,rents are cheap as compared to metropolitan Sydney.Its just a matter of 2 years anyway.If you dont like regional sydney you can move anywhere is Australia.So why not take a chance as you will waste one year anyone to get your place for 190 visa.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> First of all regional australia is known as back bone of Australia and contrary to common misconception Regional Australia does have all the facilities.School,colleges,Universities,child care and all basic life nessesities are present.Like for example NT is the least populated area but the unemployement rate is well below the national aveg and it has the highest GDP among all the states.489 visa not a bad option.It leads you to PR.Secondly the best thing is if you are granted 489 visa even then you can apply for 190 visa when ever you are eligible.So as a off shore applicant i would strongly recommend you to apply for 489 visa before this oppurtunity runs out.Who knows what will be the occupation list in FEB and who knows if anyone will be able to secure the place.For analysis of spread sheet it is a fact that this time majority people are holding eng degrees.So they can do the same with eng persons as they did with ICT and Accountants in Oct intake.If southern Island is in need of your occupation ,it does mean they are facing the skill shortages but again you have to compete with local people in securing a job.The houses ,rents are cheap as compared to metropolitan Sydney.Its just a matter of 2 years anyway.If you dont like regional sydney you can move anywhere is Australia.So why not take a chance as you will waste one year anyone to get your place for 190 visa.


Wow, thank you for your time to have this long and very informative post,,, i really appreciate this..


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

pinoyako said:


> Good afternoon guys, im one of the unsuccessful applicant who did not get SRN number last oct intake and planning to apply for 489 to southern inland instead of waiting for february intake, can anyone help me, with the timeline and job opportunities for mechanical engineer in Southern Inland...thank you in advance


If employment availability is not there in SI then they might have not included in 489!!!!.
Actually, SI will have better opportunity then Sydney. If you are bachelor, it's a good decision.


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> First of all regional australia is known as back bone of Australia and contrary to common misconception Regional Australia does have all the facilities.School,colleges,Universities,child care and all basic life nessesities are present.Like for example NT is the least populated area but the unemployement rate is well below the national aveg and it has the highest GDP among all the states.489 visa not a bad option.It leads you to PR.Secondly the best thing is if you are granted 489 visa even then you can apply for 190 visa when ever you are eligible.So as a off shore applicant i would strongly recommend you to apply for 489 visa before this oppurtunity runs out.Who knows what will be the occupation list in FEB and who knows if anyone will be able to secure the place.For analysis of spread sheet it is a fact that this time majority people are holding eng degrees.So they can do the same with eng persons as they did with ICT and Accountants in Oct intake.If southern Island is in need of your occupation ,it does mean they are facing the skill shortages but again you have to compete with local people in securing a job.The houses ,rents are cheap as compared to metropolitan Sydney.Its just a matter of 2 years anyway.If you dont like regional sydney you can move anywhere is Australia.So why not take a chance as you will waste one year anyone to get your place for 190 visa.



How can 489 leads to PR .... ? does it mean 2 years in the region then apply for 190 then ,another 2 years before you are free to move around.... ?


----------



## swapnil361 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> How can 489 leads to PR .... ? does it mean 2 years in the region then apply for 190 then ,another 2 years before you are free to move around.... ?



After two year..applicant can apply for Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)....and for that..no need to appear for IELTS again..
For more detail refer the link...
http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/pages/887.aspx


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

pinoyako said:


> Good afternoon guys, im one of the unsuccessful applicant who did not get SRN number last oct intake and planning to apply for 489 to southern inland instead of waiting for february intake, can anyone help me, with the timeline and job opportunities for mechanical engineer in Southern Inland...thank you in advance


Not all the info and advice given by the members are applicable to everyone, Currently im on 489 and think why im trying to go for 190? Please PM me if you need more details..


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

Buffal0 said:


> Not all the info and advice given by the members are applicable to everyone, Currently im on 489 and think why im trying to go for 190? Please PM me if you need more details..


Can we do job in metropolitan sydney area and live in regional area for first year of 489 visa and than after a year start business in regional area to satisfy visa condition, is it ok?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

has anyone received the email from nsw ?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

rrajai said:


> Can we do job in metropolitan sydney area and live in regional area for first year of 489 visa and than after a year start business in regional area to satisfy visa condition, is it ok?


When you hold 489 SC, Can only live and work in regional area (particular postcodes for each state) as advised by the immigration. Good luck.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Not all the info and advice given by the members are applicable to everyone, Currently im on 489 and think why im trying to go for 190? Please PM me if you need more details..



As you are on 489 so you know well about further process. Pls help regarding following ques..
1. PR is easy or not if you are on 489
2. What are options for PR after 489
3. Is it mandatory to do the job in same occupation after geting 489.so that applicant apply for PR after 2 yrs.
4. 887 is easy way after 489.
Why you choose 190


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> I have got my invitation for 489 regional family sponsorship on 26-Oct- 14.
> NSW (190subclass)acknowledgment on 27-Oct-14.
> 
> Invitation for 489 expires on 25-Dec- 14. Coming to 190, outcome of will take 12weeks(90 days).
> ...


Even I await for the reply of above questions. Kindly help us out BUFFAL0 plssss.....


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> As you are on 489 so you know well about further process. Pls help regarding following ques..
> 1. PR is easy or not if you are on 489
> 2. What are options for PR after 489
> 3. Is it mandatory to do the job in same occupation after geting 489.so that applicant apply for PR after 2 yrs.
> ...


Paul, even I have the same queries.

Buffal0 help us.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Even I await for the reply of above questions. Kindly help us out BUFFAL0 plssss.....


Nope its not a special case.
EOI invitation is not a visa thats gonna expire. Its a 60 days flexibility given to you to apply visa.
Special case is like if you are onshore and a visa is about to expire, IELTS is nearing expiration, Age will turn 33, etc.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Nope its not a special case.
> EOI invitation is not a visa thats gonna expire. Its a 60 days flexibility given to you to apply visa.
> Special case is like if you are onshore and a visa is about to expire, IELTS is nearing expiration, Age will turn 33, etc.


Thanks. Can you me out the questions from Mr. Paul.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Nope its not a special case.
> EOI invitation is not a visa thats gonna expire. Its a 60 days flexibility given to you to apply visa.
> Special case is like if you are onshore and a visa is about to expire, IELTS is nearing expiration, Age will turn 33, etc.


GinjaNINJA discuss below quries plss
If someone are on 489 then why he choose 190 bcoz 887 is easy way to get PR.... Pls help regarding following ques..
1. PR is easy or not if you are on 489
2. What are options for PR after 489
3. Is it mandatory to do the job in same occupation after geting 489.so that applicant apply for PR after 2 yrs.
4. 887 is easy way after 489.
Why you choose 190
Pls guys give your advice...


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> GinjaNINJA discuss below quries plss
> If someone are on 489 then why he choose 190 bcoz 887 is easy way to get PR.... Pls help regarding following ques..
> 1. PR is easy or not if you are on 489
> 2. What are options for PR after 489
> ...


Are you guys applying for State Sponsored or family sponsored 489?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> GinjaNINJA discuss below quries plss
> If someone are on 489 then why he choose 190 bcoz 887 is easy way to get PR.... Pls help regarding following ques..
> 1. PR is easy or not if you are on 489
> 2. What are options for PR after 489
> ...


489 has restrictions . you live and work in regional australia for 2 yrs (not in metropolitan areas). People struggle to find a professional job in regional australia. No medicare.
You satisfy 2 yr condition for 489 then apply 887 to get a full PR thats when you are free to move anywhere.
1. Dont know what you mean ?
2. satisfy conditions for 489 apply for 887 to get full PR.
3. No its not. You can be an astronaut if you get that oppurtunity but only in your regional part.
4. You have 4 yrs to satisfy conditions for 887. If satisfied you can apply for 489.
I choose 190 because I was stuck on 55 points(not eligible for 189, need 60 points) and needed 5 points to make it 60. Unlike 489 189 and 190 are not provisional PR's.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

If you are applying for SA, TAS & NT -(entire state considered as regional), Please go ahead. Only drawback is no medicare need to have private medical insurance.

The 489 state nominated visas come with the 8539 condition - must live, work and study in regional Australia.

It is legal obligation that you need to live, work and study regional area until you become eligible for 887

Some states do not permit 489 visa holder to work in different states(as FIFO), To do you need permission from sponsored state govt.

Employers do check visa entitlements. If their offices are in metro they do not take unnecessary risks by employing SC489 visa holders. Most cases no office are regional area except mining.

My case, due to 8539 condition attached; I could not change jobs easily (field - engineering; other fields not sure)

You could move to other state, only to a regional area & if you hold an offer and rejection letters from sponsored state; Sponsored state has to agree with your explanation (they are very helpful most cases)

Everyone case is different.. If you have a chance to apply for 190 or 189 then please do not apply for 489 as someone said "SC489 is the worst possible visa to hold"


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> If you are applying for SA, TAS & NT -(entire state considered as regional), Please go ahead. Only drawback is no medicare need to have private medical insurance.
> 
> The 489 state nominated visas come with the 8539 condition - must live, work and study in regional Australia.
> 
> ...


Thanks Buffal0,

What do u say about family sponsored 489visa?


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

I believe family sponsored doesn't have the 8539 condition attached to it.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> I believe family sponsored doesn't have the 8539 condition attached to it.


Hi Buffal0

It is having Condition 8549–sponsored by a relative.

http://www.australiavisa.com/englis...or 489_487_475 visa holders November 2013.pdf


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Hi Buffal0
> 
> It is having Condition 8549–sponsored by a relative.
> 
> http://www.australiavisa.com/englis...or 489_487_475 visa holders November 2013.pdf


Please go through the booklet 6 in the immigration site, Cheers. Family Sponsored can live, Work & Study anywhere in the sponsoring state!


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Please go through the booklet 6 in the immigration site, Cheers. Family Sponsored can live, Work & Study anywhere in the sponsoring state!


My case: I got family 489 invitation on 26th Oct 14. It expires on 26-Dec- 14.
On 27th Oct14, I got acknowledgment email from NSW(Oct intake SC190)& my Srn.No is 2009. Outcome for this will take max 12weeks as mentioned in their site.

Now I am in confusion in choosing one of them.
Shall I go ahead with 489visa or wait for NSW outcome?


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

> Originally Posted by cgsaipradeep View Post
> I have got my invitation for 489 regional family sponsorship on 26-Oct- 14.
> NSW (190subclass)acknowledgment on 27-Oct-14.
> 
> ...





cgsaipradeep said:


> Even I await for the reply of above questions. Kindly help us out BUFFAL0 plssss.....



What is your Reference No. ?


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> My case: I got family 489 invitation on 26th Oct 14. It expires on 26-Dec- 14.
> On 27th Oct14, I got acknowledgment email from NSW(Oct intake SC190)& my Srn.No is 2009. Outcome for this will take max 12weeks as mentioned in their site.
> 
> Now I am in confusion in choosing one of them.
> Shall I go ahead with 489visa or wait for NSW outcome?


190 is better in all the way compared to 489. So prefer 190.


----------



## hanali (Aug 13, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> My case: I got family 489 invitation on 26th Oct 14. It expires on 26-Dec- 14.
> On 27th Oct14, I got acknowledgment email from NSW(Oct intake SC190)& my Srn.No is 2009. Outcome for this will take max 12weeks as mentioned in their site.
> 
> Now I am in confusion in choosing one of them.
> Shall I go ahead with 489visa or wait for NSW outcome?


Go for 190. 190 is way way better than the 489.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

Those were not suceessful on 22 oct i think its good to go for 489 bcoz nobody knows about future list and cretirea of nsw. Once you entered in aus on 489 then you to wait for 2 yrs for your PR but if you now miss the chance then may be you will never achieve your destination. As im uni lecterur and miss oct intake and my occupation is also not available in regional areas. But if i get chance of 489 then surely i will go with 489. Its not worst choice but its bit hard way to get PR. Regional areas are not bad.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

I know 190 is better than 489 . My priorty is also for 190 but if someone have occuptional in regional area list and was unsuccessful in both intakes of nsw then he should try 489.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> I know 190 is better than 489 . My priorty is also for 190 but if someone have occuptional in regional area list and was unsuccessful in both intakes of nsw then he should try 489.


Paul,

1.Wht do you say about my case?
2. Any idea, about the factors for rejection of NSW SS(190 SC)?


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

You have to wait for your 190 approval. If there will be point conflict then chances of rejection otherewise nsw never rejects the application. Thats why they accept only limited applications. Secondly im sure you will get your approval before 20 dec bcoz after that there will be christmas break. Just collect your all required docs for dibp.good luck.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> You have to wait for your 190 approval. If there will be point conflict then chances of rejection otherewise nsw never rejects the application. Thats why they accept only limited applications. Secondly im sure you will get your approval before 20 dec bcoz after that there will be christmas break. Just collect your all required docs for dibp.good luck.


Valuable point n Good guess. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> has anyone received the email from nsw ?


Not yet


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> Not yet


Still waiting for the mail


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

There were 1000 positions for oct intake, then why does NSW issue 2000+ SRNs ?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> There were 1000 positions for oct intake, then why does NSW issue 2000+ SRNs ?


Might be b'coz of below 2 reasons.

1. Multiple of SRNs for some aplicants in Oct intake.
2. There might be some rejections in july intake out of thousand. This time they might have planned to fill the gap so that it reaches 2000 figure.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Might be b'coz of below 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. Multiple of SRNs for some aplicants in Oct intake.
> 2. There might be some rejections in july intake out of thousand. This time they might have planned to fill the gap so that it reaches 2000 figure.


I suppose they started numbering with 1001 this time.
Moreover, there were issues with their system so multiple SRNs got generated for one applicant. They have clearly mentioned on website that 1000 applicants for eack intake were selected.


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

ElectraEagle said:


> There were 1000 positions for oct intake, then why does NSW issue 2000+ SRNs ?


May be 1000 candidates of july intake and than oct. Intake start with 1001


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Dear All,
Anybody on this forum with below 1000 SRN??

Where is the excel file for oct intake? Please share link. We should keep it updated.

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear All,
> Anybody on this forum with below 1000 SRN??
> 
> Where is the excel file for oct intake? Please share link. We should keep it updated.
> ...


All srn in this group is starting from 1001.
Here is a link. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tRKwz8W0ZFfD6hoQDMlaG6w/htmlview?pli=1


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hpatel said:


> All srn in this group is starting from 1001.
> Here is a link. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tRKwz8W0ZFfD6hoQDMlaG6w/htmlview?pli=1


Dear Hpatel,

thanks for your prompt response. I observed in excel file that you have mentioned two SRN & further wrote 'remove'. Could you clarify, frnd?

Thanks


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Cvetu2004,
You got two SRNs. Did you get one acknowledgement mail from NSW for one of SRNs??
Please reply.

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

When I gv a call to officer to mention that on 22nd oct I got one srn and on 27 oct again I got srn which was different no. I asked hr to take one back and give a chance to anyone else. She said she is removing it right away and told me 23** is no longer belongs to you. From now just consider one SRN 11**. And said they are already reached to 1000 file can't assign to anyone


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Hi Cvetu2004,
> You got two SRNs. Did you get one acknowledgement mail from NSW for one of SRNs??
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks & Best Regards,


I only got acknowledgement for 1858 only.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

has any one received email to make a payment ?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Not yet. Wat abt u?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi abs,

Any updates???


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

nopes, nothing yet


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Those applicants who think NSW state sponsorship which was taken 22 October 2014 was unfair and not satisfied,they can send email ASAP on:
[email protected]
(Head of NSW trade and investor) for complain as they are reveiwing in this issue.They are going to cancel all the 1000 applications and are trying to retake it again.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Jason123456789 said:


> Those applicants who think NSW state sponsorship which was taken 22 October 2014 was unfair and not satisfied,they can send email ASAP on:
> [email protected]
> (Head of NSW trade and investor) for complain as they are reveiwing in this issue.They are going to cancel all the 1000 applications and are trying to retake it again.


Those who got "successful" mail but still disagree on the decision of NSW also can send mail.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Im not applying for NSW SS but there is no way they will cancel all 1,000 applications from october. Smells like a load of bull to me.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jason123456789 said:


> Those applicants who think NSW state sponsorship which was taken 22 October 2014 was unfair and not satisfied,they can send email ASAP on:
> [email protected]
> (Head of NSW trade and investor) for complain as they are reveiwing in this issue.They are going to cancel all the 1000 applications and are trying to retake it again.


I fully disagree with this decision! NSW should not cancel the 1000 applications in the last Oct 22 intake and move forward on how to improve application process for the next intake. 

Where did you get this information? If this is not reliable, you should not post this kind of message as a respect for those who were able to submit their application and get NSW acknowledgement.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Assessment for all 1000 applications of Oct will go on. No cancellation, nothing. NSW's decision is final in my perception.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Assessment for all 1000 applications of Oct will go on. No cancellation, nothing. NSW's decision is final in my perception.


They have already taken their stand on this and closed their intake. There is no point to discuss this further.They might accept feedback for future references...


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have sent a very detailed email to [email protected] and I have included many facts and figures taken from their website. If there is justice then they will retake October Intake.

Regards


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

There will be justice in the next year's intake!!! Oct intake applicants will proceed as it is. Keep that in mind friend!


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> There will be justice in the next year's intake!!! Oct intake applicants will proceed as it is. Keep that in mind friend!


Only GOD will do justice...who are we.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> There will be justice in the next year's intake!!! Oct intake applicants will proceed as it is. Keep that in mind friend!


It was my right to send them email and register a complaint on the real facts & figures. rest NSW is the authority to decide.


----------



## H6Rayno (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes,
I am thinging about your thought.


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

People who wish to complain regarding the process please start a new discussion topic, by doing that you would not bother who got lucky in submitting application successfully in OCT 14.. 

..I believe there should be some topic or discussion regarding July 14 - Unsuccessful applicants..
Please go join them. Thank you. 

Sorry cant able to resist..


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> People who wish to complain regarding the process please start a new discussion topic, by doing that you would not bother who got lucky in submitting application successfully in OCT 14..
> 
> ..I believe there should be some topic or discussion regarding July 14 - Unsuccessful applicants..
> Please go join them. Thank you.
> ...


Hi Buffal0,

Its not to bother someone who was successful, that's good if you were successful and hope you will get grant soon. But this is the right of people to complaint about genuine concerns. Just thought, if you were unsuccessful even after filling the form and clicking several times on PAY NOW. 

Dear, it was happened due to problem at their server end. So, people who were not able to get SRN even after genuine attempts can predict it as unfair.

Rest it all depends on NSW's decision. Hope this would not have any detrimental impact on successful applicants.

Thanks.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have sent a very detailed email to [email protected] and I have included many facts and figures taken from their website. If there is justice then they will retake October Intake.
> 
> Regards


Hi Sultanshah,

Sent. Please check my post on below thread and send email as well as lodge complaint as per my post in thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship_oct-2014-a-135.html#post5625721


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Better to leave this forum. Sharing and helping is not worth here.
It's my personal opinion 
~buffalo wat do u think?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Patel,

I too want to quit. Not worthy.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

NSW's decision is final and they will never look. 
Successful applicants be ready for the pending docs yet to be submitted/payment email from NSW.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Hi Buffal0,
> 
> Its not to bother someone who was successful, that's good if you were successful and hope you will get grant soon. But this is the right of people to complaint about genuine concerns. Just thought, if you were unsuccessful even after filling the form and clicking several times on PAY NOW.
> 
> ...


Dear HWarraich,
I understand the level of frustration you people have been feeling since 24th oct and please accept my sincere best wishes for future.

Out of 1000 successful submissions only approx. 50-60 people are using this thread which is around 5%. Let us suppose everybody send complaint on your request/ influence, thereafter still more 95% become silent or unresponsive. This would provide NSW a decision criteria to put your complaint in dust bean

Moreover, On NSW's official website,NSW say that they are reviewing the procedure and may be change the pattern in next intake. Yours complaint/ suggestion certainly help them to make next intake better.

Hope this would clarify you otherwise if you still want to spread negativity then better to start new thread with like-minded people.

God Bless You, friend


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

Guys MARA agents already did loads of complaints regarding 22 oct intake. Intake was not cancelled yet but nsw stops further process , thats why payment process is on hold. Lets see. My agent who is also register with MARA said its 50-50 now. May be nsw will open next intake soon and then process all the applications. If nsw w


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> Guys MARA agents already did loads of complaints regarding 22 oct intake. Intake was not cancelled yet but nsw stops further process , thats why payment process is on hold. Lets see. My agent who is also register with MARA said its 50-50 now. May be nsw will open next intake soon and then process all the applications. If nsw w


Dear paul,
My Agent is also a MARA registered agent but he never told this.

Dear abs, please give your views.

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

[email protected] is not dealing with statesponsership issues.If they are please mention the source.NSW is not a private organisaation,its a gov organisation.They have laws and rules to abide by.They closed OCT intake on 22.As like July they could have announced straight away that the intake is full.But this time as most of the people were unable to make payments even 1000 applications were generated at their end.So they took 46 hours to decide what to do with this intake.Its not a decision of one person.Whenever they have to take a decision like this they go by a procedure.They must have taken all the stake holders in confidence.Well just in case they cancel the oct intake.So this time they will face the outrage of 1000 applicants and this can also put their reputation at stake.As a state NSW can cancel the oct take but even they retake it there is no Guarantee the result will be any different.As places are very limited as compared to people intrested.There will always people missing out for one reason or another.If NSW starts acomodating all the complaints,then they will never be able to go ahead with their SS.Well every person has a legal right to lodge the complaint.I do encourage you.But on what bases you are going to complaint? they are processing applications before taking payments? well they can change the procedure as they want which suits their needs.They can even announce free assesment.Their system was down? well thousand applicants submitted their applications.Page not loading? then how thousand applicants submitted their applications?They removed ICT and accountants few weeks before commencing the intake?was this unfair to them?No.At that time every body cheered with joy.No body said that this was unfair to them.I would like to get answer from every person that how it was unfair to you and in what mean...? I hope you will satisfy my question.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> Guys MARA agents already did loads of complaints regarding 22 oct intake. Intake was not cancelled yet but nsw stops further process , thats why payment process is on hold. Lets see. My agent who is also register with MARA said its 50-50 now. May be nsw will open next intake soon and then process all the applications. If nsw w


very unlikely. NSW wont do this because this will raise question mark on the whole process. they will rather quitely stop the November intake in between and focus on next intake. but its not possible for them to redo this intake. And in Feb intake my guess is eligibility will change and it won't be that easy!! This time everyone got chance to atleast click on Pay button but next time they wont allow everyone to reach that step  so if you want better process then its coming soon


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear paul,
> My Agent is also a MARA registered agent but he never told this.
> 
> Dear abs, please give your views.
> ...


Im also not agree with my agent. Last week when i asked him about 489 visa the he told just wait and watch. He said if nsw starts payment process from 3 nov then it means next intake will take place in feb. But if nsw dnt starts payment process then it means they may reopen intake soon and process all applications soon. He said duplication of same applicant record is worst problem. But he did not ask about cancellation of successful applicants.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Dear paul,
> My Agent is also a MARA registered agent but he never told this.
> 
> Dear abs, please give your views.
> ...


Dear Paul,
In continuation with my reply, I would like to add; even NSW is saying that Following analysis of the second intake on 22 October 2014, the applications lodged during this intake are able to proceed to assessment. So, there is nothing on hold...

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

One of the person mentioned that NSW is reviewing the oct intake.Can you please add an authentic source? It is disappointing to see few people are trying to create panic on self made facts.If im wrong i request you to please add source before you claim.They are holding the payments requests? well its not like they will issue email to every applicant for payment.They have mentioned that when the case will be allocated then only the request for payment will be made.First they said that they will email to every successful applicant inbetween 3 to 7 november but they did one week earlier which does indicate that NSW is serious about this intake and they will go ahead.Unfortunatly a lot of MARA agents create chaos among the applicants and this is what there trick of trade is.I say again NSW can cancel the oct intake or can cancel the whole prog aswell.It is up to their disposal.But so far i havent come across the information that they are reviewing it.


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

People who are complaining are only making the next intake even difficult. Because the large demand, the eligibility will be changed. I can totally see that they will increase English requirement and working experience. And because of the October intake, accountant and ict may never find their way back and even more occupations will be removed. So for other potential applicants' sake and for your own sake, leave it and prepare for the next chance.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

aaronlu said:


> People who are complaining are only making the next intake even difficult. Because the large demand, the eligibility will be changed. I can totally see that they will increase English requirement and working experience. And because of the October intake, accountant and ict may never find their way back and even more occupations will be removed. So for other potential applicants' sake and for your own sake, leave it and prepare for the next chance.


ICT is out for sure atleast till July 2015. infact i dont see it opening again in near future if SS is really based on Job market inputs !!


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> Im also not agree with my agent. Last week when i asked him about 489 visa the he told just wait and watch. He said if nsw starts payment process from 3 nov then it means next intake will take place in feb. But if nsw dnt starts payment process then it means they may reopen intake soon and process all applications soon. He said duplication of same applicant record is worst problem. But he did not ask about cancellation of successful applicants.


Dear Paul,
1) Duplicate/ Triplicate applications issue: It has been generated due to fault in system. But applicants got only one acknowledgement mail. It's not a problem now.
2) 03 Nov issue: 03/07 Nov was mentioned in early auto-reply mail from NSW for acknowledge mail. But they sent that mail on 27 oct only. 03 Nov is not linked with deadline to start payment process. Complete turnaround is 12 week including payment issue. 
3) It is better to acquire authentic information from official website and have a fruitful discussion on this forum for better understanding/ clarity. Sometimes consultant provides conflicting/ incomplete/ not-authentic information whether he is MARA registered or local chap.

Above views are my personal opinion. 
Thanks & Best Regards,

PS: Dear abs, plz correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> Guys MARA agents already did loads of complaints regarding 22 oct intake. Intake was not cancelled yet but nsw stops further process , thats why payment process is on hold. Lets see. My agent who is also register with MARA said its 50-50 now. May be nsw will open next intake soon and then process all the
> applications. If nsw w


Paul,

If it is 50-50, why would they send emails to some applicants with Srn nos after 6 days of intake I.e. 27th Oct. 

So in this gap of 6 days they have decided to go ahead with 1000 applicants. 

Pls re-check with your MARA agent once.


----------



## paul2014 (Oct 18, 2014)

@elctraeagle and abs
Sorry guys if i had written soming wrong .
Its my request pls once more go through from old posts of mine.
I also said im not agree with my agent. I just share information with you guys bcoz some forum mates discuss about complaints for oct intake. And @ abs why r you asking about facts. I said my agent told me. Even i did nt see any info regarding holding of payment. I know wht nsw published on website. Guys just read my posts again. I dnt know why you guys take it negative.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

paul2014 said:


> @elctraeagle and abs
> Sorry guys if i had written soming wrong .
> Its my request pls once more go through from old posts of mine.
> I also said im not agree with my agent. I just share information with you guys bcoz some forum mates discuss about complaints for oct intake. And @ abs why r you asking about facts. I said my agent told me. Even i did nt see any info regarding holding of payment. I know wht nsw published on website. Guys just read my posts again. I dnt know why you guys take it negative.


Dear Paul my friend,
I never took your views in a negative way. I was just keeping on you a positive & authentic line. As I told earlier, I also hired a MARA registered & very reputed consultant but sometime he has been providing similar un-authenric information.

We are here to help each other & please don't be panic.

Stay connected.

Cheers!!


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys i just received an email from.NSW mentioning that they had accepted my application and will inform me about the payment procedure.
It seems that people are still in queue and can get email anytime like me.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Junaidzarah said:


> Guys i just received an email from.NSW mentioning that they had accepted my application and will inform me about the payment procedure.
> It seems that people are still in queue and can get email anytime like me.


...great news! Is this another mail after 27 oct? What is your SRN, mate?


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> ...great news! Is this another mail after 27 oct? What is your SRN, mate?


This is the first mail i got


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Junaidzarah said:


> This is the first mail i got


..okay! your skilled reference number (SRN) range, please?


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Junaidzarah said:


> Guys i just received an email from.NSW mentioning that they had accepted my application and will inform me about the payment procedure.
> It seems that people are still in queue and can get email anytime like me.


Today......Congrats junaid. Srn no.?. Cheers Join us to discuss on further updates.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Paul
Here is my experience of last time. My agent didn't tried well on my application. At the end he said after one day that this July intake was totally depend on pot luck systemðð°ð. Plus he said we and many other agent also made complains to nsw. This will be cancel.
Dnt rely on them. By complaining they will make procedure more difficult.
Just my opinion/suggestion


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Junaidzarah said:


> Guys i just received an email from.NSW mentioning that they had accepted my application and will inform me about the payment procedure.
> It seems that people are still in queue and can get email anytime like me.


Good to here mate. 
I guess they are removing multiple srn and allocating to applicants.
Be positive others u might get chance. Dnt stop your own way by making complains.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Junaidzarah said:


> Guys i just received an email from.NSW mentioning that they had accepted my application and will inform me about the payment procedure.
> It seems that people are still in queue and can get email anytime like me.


If you can share your email content part that will be great help to us.you can hide your personal details and srn no if you wish to. 
Rest part will inform us/ give more idea situation of files and what's going on


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> ...great news! Is this another mail after 27 oct? What is your SRN, mate?


Junaid,

U need not mention ur entire srn. Just mention the first two digits.my srn is 2009.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

cgsaipradeep said:


> Junaid,
> 
> U need not mention ur entire srn. Just mention the first two digits.my srn is 2009.


I didnot enter any SRN. .i dint got SRN yet


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Junaidzarah said:


> I didnot enter any SRN. .i dint got SRN yet


If you have truly received an acknowledgement you should possibly check first three lines before Dear...., namely

Applicant name: [Name Surname]
Applicant email address: 
Skilled Reference Number (SRN): [your 4-digit number]


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

Be patient


----------



## abs1885 (Sep 6, 2014)

Junaid It is highly unlikely that you have recived NSW at this time of night when all offices are closed and you mentioned "just recived".Secondly how they have acknowledged your application without providing you with SRN.Even official email around the world is tagged with a reference number.Well all of the applicants who were successful and now in fear that this intake might be cancel please call NSW today and ask them if these rumours are true.By only doing this you can put plug on the rumours.Their office is going to be open at 9 am.Or else email them.Otherwise both parties will end up only making assumptions.


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,the information I provided you earlier is true.Please call to ambudesman on +61292861000 today .The investigation officer will tell you to send complain letter to [email protected].


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Junaid It is highly unlikely that you have recived NSW at this time of night when all offices are closed and you mentioned "just recived".Secondly how they have acknowledged your application without providing you with SRN.Even official email around the world is tagged with a reference number.Well all of the applicants who were successful and now in fear that this intake might be cancel please call NSW today and ask them if these rumours are true.By only doing this you can put plug on the rumours.Their office is going to be open at 9 am.Or else email them.Otherwise both parties will end up only making.
> 
> For me just now means 5 hours ago i received the SRN number as well. In next email and it is 22**.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

abs1885 said:


> Junaid It is highly unlikely that you have recived NSW at this time of night when all offices are closed and you mentioned "just recived".Secondly how they have acknowledged your application without providing you with SRN.Even official email around the world is tagged with a reference number.Well all of the applicants who were successful and now in fear that this intake might be cancel please call NSW today and ask them if these rumours are true.By only doing this you can put plug on the rumours.Their office is going to be open at 9 am.Or else email them.Otherwise both parties will end up only making assumptions.


For me just now means 5 hour ago and i received my SRN no in next follow up.mail and it is 22**


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> For me just now means 5 hour ago and i received my SRN no in next follow up.mail and it is 22**


Hi Junaid,
Congrats brother. Did you phone them earlier to know your receipt of application ? If so what was their answer ? 

This will give us little hope...

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Junaidzarah said:


> For me just now means 5 hour ago and i received my SRN no in next follow up.mail and it is 22**


Junaid & Realhuman,

Pls join the below thread, we can discuss there.

Sucessful srn applicant nsw190 oct2014


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Junaid,
> Congrats brother. Did you phone them earlier to know your receipt of application ? If so what was their answer ?
> 
> This will give us little hope...
> ...



They told me that my application was unsucessful.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> They told me that my application was unsucessful.



Thanks for reply. Unsuccessful means they were not in receipt of application ?

Because they told me same thing.


----------



## Jason123456789 (Oct 27, 2014)

Did any one make payment after receiving SRN from NSW???


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD NOW I AM ABLE TO POST A REPLY.

WHAT Junaidzarah said is true as I myself experienced the same thing that day.


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Good on you David, that means still more changes 
In the mean time, let join us :
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rn-applicant-process-nsw190-oct-2014-a-5.html
By the way what is your Ref. No ?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Junaid,

You have been allotted SRN & then they said, application was not received?? I'm confuse. Plz clarify, friend.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

ElectraEagle said:


> Junaid,
> 
> You have been allotted SRN & then they said, application was not received?? I'm confuse. Plz clarify, friend.


Bro please read the question that guy asked me..
He told me what response they gave u when u call them earlier.
Here earlier means before getting SRN no


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

@Junaid: Okay, bro! now I understand. Thanks


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Anybody made payment??


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

I made


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I made


How. And wat was ur SRN no please revert it ill b helpful


----------



## cgsaipradeep (Jul 25, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I made


Congrats. When did u receive the email for payment request?


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I made


Dear Allellockon,

When did you get mail for payment from NSW? Please revert.

Thanks


----------



## Allelockon (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi guys, someone made an ID just the same with me : "Allelockon1" to troll us. Please confirm that "Allelockon1" is not me. Thanks


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Allelockon said:


> Hi guys, someone made an ID just the same with me : "Allelockon1" to troll us. Please confirm that "Allelockon1" is not me. Thanks


It means that nobody paid the fee yet


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Allelockon1 is also applicant with successful acknowledgment. It might be possible tht he got payment request. Please wait for reply from applicant. 
Allelockon1 please provide info if you can it can give some peace in our mind.


----------



## ElectraEagle (Oct 14, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> I made


When did you receive the email for payment request?


----------



## Allelockon1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry, I made a mistake there by typing without understanding the complete content. We all will surely receive payment request very soon starting next week as per my agent.


----------



## David Linboln (Nov 4, 2014)

Allelockon1 said:


> Sorry, I made a mistake there by typing without understanding the complete content. We all will surely receive payment request very soon starting next week as per my agent.


Good news! GREAT!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

diprain said:


> :fingerscrossed:true. but a bit scared too. but u seems to be already on board


Hi diprain,

have you applied for NSW SS?? What is the status??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi friends,

Can you please let me know when will the next NSW SS open up?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi diprain,
> 
> have you applied for NSW SS?? What is the status??


no i couldn't. failed to submit. now i applied for NT SS. how about u?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

diprain said:


> no i couldn't. failed to submit. now i applied for NT SS. how about u?


Hi I am in the race for 189. I somehow see 190 a big time confusion.


----------



## u4542890 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi
I have received the request for payment and further information yesterday (Friday). 
My SRN was 114*.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Just sharing information with you from 1st July to Oct end NSW has issued 799 SS for 190 against their receipt of 1000 application in July intake.

Then its possibility for all you guys that this time they issue more than 1000 SS....

Source: SkillSelect - 14 November 2014 round results


----------



## Mody (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys, I need help from seniors,

Do i have to provide PCC for countries where i spent less than 12 months? because while lodging my application , i read in the PCC section than PCC required for any country where i spent more than 90 days?

Kindly advice


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Mody said:


> Guys, I need help from seniors,
> 
> Do i have to provide PCC for countries where i spent less than 12 months? because while lodging my application , i read in the PCC section than PCC required for any country where i spent more than 90 days?
> 
> Kindly advice


No its for 12 months stay

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## saas (Sep 2, 2014)

u4542890 said:


> Hi
> I have received the request for payment and further information yesterday (Friday).
> My SRN was 114*.


Is there anyone still waiting for payment request?

Which i am one of those, my Ser Num 18**


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Dear All, 

My friend want to apply NSW Sponsorship in the Feb'15 intake. Can you please provide the document checklist which is required for State Sponsorship???


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

bhashmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My friend want to apply NSW Sponsorship in the Feb'15 intake. Can you please provide the document checklist which is required for State Sponsorship???


hi Hashmi,

1. You must have documents assessed by ACS first, once you have that certificate then
Along with this just prepare the following documents

2 you must have IELTS bands 6.0 or above Each depends 
3. Resume detailed one
4. Experience 
5. Education
6. Passport Bio page
7. Any other documents i.e. skills certifications assessed by ACS
8. calculate your points it must be 60 or above.

Note:- Prepare your EOI in advance on skillselect site.

hope i am not missing anything..and it help

PS:- you should tell your friend to do the search for himself instead of using two resources for one task :eyebrows:


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

bhashmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My friend want to apply NSW Sponsorship in the Feb'15 intake. Can you please provide the document checklist which is required for State Sponsorship???


Fine the attachment as well


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

mitswitchers said:


> Fine the attachment as well



Thanks for the replies.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Any clues dropped by NSW on the dates for publishing the feb-jun occupation list!?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales

*The 2015 NSW Occupations list will be published in the first week of February 2014.*


----------



## mitswitchers (Jul 14, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> *The 2015 NSW Occupations list will be published in the first week of February 2014.*


Hm..changes have been made..and seems positive !!

"NSW is introducing a selection-based invitation process in 2015. This will be implemented from February 2015 onwards"
"The selection process will be competitive. NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is: firstly, a candidate's DIBP points score, then their English ability, and then their skilled employment. Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect."


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Lets hope for the best!!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Hello*

Hi Guys , 

I wanted to NSW SS when the they open the process next week . However , i have only 55 dibp points . How is NSW rejection rate . Do you know anyone got acceptance with 55 points.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I wanted to NSW SS when the they open the process next week . However , i have only 55 dibp points . How is NSW rejection rate . Do you know anyone got acceptance with 55 points.


If dibp says 55 then add 5 from nsw (if they accepts ur app) , and u shud be able to continue with 60 points and eligible for apply.

Lots of people have 55 and then get 5 from state and get 190 visa ultimately....nothing to worry for....except job thing which may be nt so east to crack.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> If dibp says 55 then add 5 from nsw (if they accepts ur app) , and u shud be able to continue with 60 points and eligible for apply.
> 
> Lots of people have 55 and then get 5 from state and get 190 visa ultimately....nothing to worry for....except job thing which may be nt so east to crack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Bcos i applied for VIC with 55 but they rejected it, afraid NSW is more demanding than VIC


----------



## bhaskar soreddi (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, 

I have 55 points and if i go for NSW then i get 5 more points. Last 2 intakes i could not able to apply as we have seen lot of issues and October 2014 intake 261313 was suspended. I am trying luck for this intake and i heard that this time they changed the process for NSW. 

It sound that they have ranking system and then they will send the invite for us. after getting the invite we have 14 days of time and after that we need to submit all other docs and then to fee the NSW fee. 

Please let me know is this correct process?


----------

